# Dis Mamas! - Disney moms unite!



## AngieWin

The place for Disney loving mamas! Do you DIS???

Our last thread was removed, so here's our new one!!


----------



## baybemama

Oh my, this would be me. We used to go every year when I was a child and now dh and I go every year. I think he loves it more than I do...he is an engineer and loves all the imagineering behind everything. We can't wait to take ds next year, he'll be just 10 months.


----------



## flminivanmama

subbing


----------



## ollineeba




----------



## AMJ

Hi!


----------



## flminivanmama

I can't wait till we go next - dh and I are going ALONE (!!) for our 10th anniversary at the end of March. we'll probably just do one night (we live 2 hours away)

while we are there we are going to buy annual passes using our play three day passes (you just pay the difference within 6 months of when you 1st used them them and then the APs are good for a year from that point also - which was the end of October)

then we are taking our big family trip in the beginning of october.

wheee!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybemama* 
Oh my, this would be me. We used to go every year when I was a child and now dh and I go every year. I think he loves it more than I do...he is an engineer and loves all the imagineering behind everything. We can't wait to take ds next year, he'll be just 10 months.

my dh loves it as much as me too - thankfully! I hear so many families say that they have to drag their dhs...

our kids love it too of course - they are as addicted to disney as we are haha


----------



## flminivanmama

Angie can you change the title to include the word Disney?


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Subbing too. DH and I are a bit over the top with our love of Disney world (or at least our friends and family think so.) We counted and our 5 year old has been 10 times and our 2 year old 4. We live in MI too. I think that is part of the appeal. About this time of year we just have to get out of MI and visits the mouse. So in 4 weeks from Monday DH and I are going to make a trip just the 2 of us. This is a big thing for us, we have never left the kids before.

Thanks for starting a new thread.


----------



## Rigama

Howdy again!

Now that I've gotten our reservations taken care of, do you have any tips for good counter service meals?


----------



## allye

I love Disney!!! I have tons of Stitch items, and I have Lilo and Stitch tattooed on me, as well as Simba


----------



## goodcents

here i am!

so - who has been to the not so scary halloween party on halloween night itself? is it an insane idea? tentatively planning an october trip for my bday (i will get to disney this year dang it!). because my bday falls so close to halloween we would kinda have to be in florida for halloween night. my dd will be crushed if she doesn't get to trick or treat.


----------



## blueberrystamps

Hello all I love Disney stuff and going to Disneyland hoping to go to Disneyworld some day.
We went to the mickey Halloween party this last year it was alot of fun it wasn't to crazy we went to the one at Disneyland it was actually in the California adventure park my little one was 15 months old she loved it.
I think if you have the chance to go it is definitely worth it.


----------



## PatchChild

Nice to see another list up here for us.

Hmm, good counter service. Pecos Bill's was pretty good. I liked what I got at the Noodle Terrace but I believe they've changed their menu all around and might now be a buffet? Epcot is the best for counter service. Try Morocco or Japan, yummy! I think all but one of my table meals on my last trip came from the World Showcase. But then, I was staying at Beach Club (I love having DVC friends) and we carried a lot of the countries food back to our room. Talk about luxury.


----------



## blueberrystamps

goodcents: do they only do it one night at Disney world?
They had a bunch of different nights at Disney land last year maybe if they have different nights and you could go and still be home to trick or treat that is what we did.


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueberrystamps* 
goodcents: do they only do it one night at Disney world?
They had a bunch of different nights at Disney land last year maybe if they have different nights and you could go and still be home to trick or treat that is what we did.

no they do it throughout october - but our trip scheduling would mean we would essentially have to be in orlando on hallo. or flying (no!). so that is why i want to know a bit more about how wild it gets on halooween night. i got some good answers on intercot.


----------



## flminivanmama

we go every year but not on Halloween night itself since I hate crowds. (LOL we have to plan our trips very carefully around my hatred/phobia of crowds haha) (in fact we are finding that now that they do free dining in Oct my priously crowd free time is getting a little err crowded)

I'm sure it would be awesome though!

good counter service - columbia harbor house in MK is great - only MK? or all the parks?


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we go every year but not on Halloween night itself since I hate crowds. (LOL we have to plan our trips very carefully around my hatred/phobia of crowds haha) (in fact we are finding that now that they do free dining in Oct my priously crowd free time is getting a little err crowded)

I'm sure it would be awesome though!

good counter service - columbia harbor house in MK is great - only MK? or all the parks?


You know it is funny. My DH HATES crowds. Just can't stand them. Yet his very favorite place in the whole world is WDW.

Did you guys have bad weather today? They are talking about Tornados on the news right now in FLA.

It is very true, free dining has made Sept and Oct very busy times again. Good marketing since the hurricanes a few years ago really scared off people.

I agree Columbia Harbor House is my favorite CS in all of WDW. I was going to mention it, but I already made the recommendation to her at, well lets just say a different time and place.









In AK Tusker house is very good.
in MGM pizza planet isn't really good, but fun. CS seems week at MGM. You can take a boat to Y&B and eat at Beach and cream and that is great.

There are many places at Epcot, more if you like ethnic food. We like the CS at Morocco and the fish and chips in England. There is a lot of variety at the land CS place (sunshine food fair I think, or at least that was the name of it.) It can be more $ for CS so if you are on the dining plan (as I think Rigama is) it is a great deal. We ate at Electric Umbrella last trip (in Epcot near Inoventions) and it was a pleasant surprise. It was good.

It is strange, some of the places that are "pizza or burger places" don't have kids meals of pizza or burgers. What we ended up doing often was getting 2 meals and splitting it between the 4 of us (2 adults, 2 kids, but one wasn't on the dining plan, she is too young.) That way we had some extra meals and was able to stretch them out and make them go farther (like for the last day.)

My tip is they don't split the child and adult meals up on CS, but you might find a CM that will give you a hard time ordering 3 adult meals if your card is for 2 adults and 1 child. If you split the adult meals with kids you have more then enough food, and an extra meal for later. It seems like me we wasted less food this way too.


----------



## flminivanmama

yep the weather was frightening today. we had one tornado or reports of tornados a little north of me (vero beach) but nothing like central florida! 14 people died - semis were knocked off I-4!

i drove down to my In laws and I was having trouble keeping my car straight.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
yep the weather was frightening today. we had one tornado or reports of tornados a little north of me (vero beach) but nothing like central florida! 14 people died - semis were knocked off I-4!

i drove down to my In laws and I was having trouble keeping my car straight.

Wow, so glad you are ok. That sounds scary.







: There is a women I know that used to live in MI and moved to Vero Beach. She was asking why FLA doesn't have tornado warning alarms like MI does. I wonder why that is? I wouldn't think we would get more since FLA gets such severe storms.


----------



## ipfree

A Disney forum. Cute.


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
Angie can you change the title to include the word Disney?










Done!!


----------



## Babytime

Huge Disney fan here!!! We go every year, but the first year my DH practically had to drag me there ... and then I didn't want to leave!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:

She was asking why FLA doesn't have tornado warning alarms like MI does. I wonder why that is? I wouldn't think we would get more since FLA gets such severe storms.
i think we do


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome babytime & ipfree!

thanks angie!


----------



## goodcents

glad you are okay flminimom. you are so brave to drive in weather like that. i was a non-license-having-city-dweller for 12 yeras. i am JUST getting used to driving again after moving to the 'burbs about a year and half ago.

i, too, am extremely loathe to crowds. i plan, plan, plan to avoid to them. this one night we might just have to deal. although people are telling me that because it is a ticketed event it is still not like the crowdest of days at disney. we went over columbus day weekend in october once. and then last year we went at the end of april beginning of may. THAT was a great great great time. i liked it better than october actually!


----------



## raleigh_mom

We went to the Halloween party two years ago and loved it. In 2006 we chose to skip it since our kiddos needed some more sleep. We're going again in December 2007 - but we're going before the crowds, during one of the slowest weeks of the year, and only on weekdays. That's our secret for enjoying it without the crowds.

Biggest Disney mistake we've make: doing three parks in one day. The kids were crying, and I almost was, too. But DH had his heart set on it and I hate to disappoint him.


----------



## flminivanmama

I only park hopped pre-kids, Raleigh mom

Good cents - I also hate to drive (it's list our phobias day in the disney thread! woot!) & so do my siblings - in fact my sister has lived in NYC for years so she wouldn't ever have to....

so anyway, yesterday was a true test of my character (ie how long can I drive with my three crazy boys laughing and screaming over farts before I snapped??)

I don't think I passed the test


----------



## flminivanmama

oh, also, the way we've been planning our trip itineraries is that we try to only go to the parks every other day - the middle days are for stuff like, fort wilderness, downtown disney, pool time, water parks, tea at the grand floridian, a late character breakfast, etc.

It's so much nicer that way - less pressure


----------



## Mrs.PhD

When we have AP we normally do a park each day, but not all day. We like to take the afteroons off when it gets hot and busy. We do sometimes park hop too, but one park in the am, another in the pm after nap.

Funny since getting AP we almost never seem to get around to DTD, because if it doesn't cost any more why not go to at park instead?


----------



## intorainbowz

So we are thinking of taking our will be 10 month old with us to DisneyLand in March. Everyone thinks we are nuts. Are We?

I love Disneyland and DH really wants to go.


----------



## Debstmomy

We have annual passes that generally pay for themselves, but this year we have only been a few times. Dh & DD will go at least one time this month. I need to go before new baby comes & then once again before they expire in June. We hope to renew....but will have to see how that goes this year. It can be $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## flminivanmama

Wendy of course you are asking disney fanatics but I say go for it


----------



## intorainbowz

Anyone know how to find how busy Disneyland will be March 10-14? I'm guessing by the hotels being booked the answer is VERY.


----------



## flminivanmama

I don't know about DL but for WDW touringplans.com has a crowd indicator


----------



## goodcents

Intorainbowz - I would say go for it too - except just plan to take it easy and roll with the flow. It might be nice to bring someone along so if you and DP want to go on rides together you can have someone to watch your baby for you.

Flminivanmom - your funny! Phobia day on the Disney thread. I am not actually phobic. I just know my limits, and long highway drives are one of them. And if you continued driving - I think you passed the test! Its funny I used to looooovvvveeeee to drive as a teenager/twenty something. A party a few hours away? Eh! No problem! Now? More than 30 minutes? If DH isn't around we ain't going.

So-any-old-hoo

Have any of you ever tried a split stay in a hotel with kids? I am tempted for the birthday trip that I am "tentatively" planning. I "tentatively" because actually my evil-disney-twin-Mommylificient is masterfully cooking up a trip to the chagrin of her dh. Muahahahahahahahhaaha

So the plan? We can't afford the Poly the whole time. But I do say that a stay at the POFQ for a few days, followed by a delightful 2 day birthday splurge at the Poly would be lovely."

Ya know - on the monrail for the NSSHP would really rock now wouldn't it? Its just I wonder if changing hotels will be too much (check-in-/out x 2). How do you actually get from one hotel to the other with all your luggage and kids and whatnot?


----------



## flminivanmama

i'm not sure of the logistics but people do it all the time. I'd totally do it!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

We have done split resorts trips in the past, but not since having kids.

Actually I am wrong. DVC points is more on the weekend so a few times we have spent Friday Sat in a studio and moved to a 1 bedroom for the rest of the week. It saved us a lot of points, but it was in the same building so it wasn't too much work. Still you have to pack and up pack.

WDW is very good about moving you, so it isn't that hard. It can be done with out a car, but is easier if you have one.

It comes down to packing really, and not unpacking too much. Packing in stages works well. One bag for the 1st stay, one the 2nd resort etc.... The less you have to unpack, the less you have to repack to move. The whole packing in Ziploc bags works well in this situation. When the weather is unpredictable this can be harder.

Our may trip is going to be like that. May 4 and 5 at some resort (value maybe) May 6 to 10th on the ship, May 10th and 11th some WDW resort again and then fly home. This is a lot of moving, so ask me in June how it went.


----------



## splendid

Can someone point me in the direction for planning our trip.

We (me, my kids, my best bud maybe dh) are thinking about going down to Florida. We are thinking about July/Aug for our trip.

My son will be 6 and baby will be 10 months. Can someone point me in the direction of a nice planning site? We want to stay for a week so we are thinking of park hopping.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid* 
Can someone point me in the direction for planning our trip.

We (me, my kids, my best bud maybe dh) are thinking about going down to Florida. We are thinking about July/Aug for our trip.

My son will be 6 and baby will be 10 months. Can someone point me in the direction of a nice planning site? We want to stay for a week so we are thinking of park hopping.

Thanks.

I tried sending you a pm with some info, but it didn't work. I will try it again later.

Welcome.

Edited to add, I was able to get it to work. Now you have room for one less PM and lots more info!


----------



## flminivanmama

splendid - we like the plans at touringplans.com

they charge but we've been very happy.

I used to like the dis but their search function has become unusable

good cents mentioned on in the past she goes to - intercot? (pipe in here anytime good cents LOL)

allearsnet.com is great - especially the menu section!

you can sign up for a great money saving newsletter at mousesavers.com - they send it on the 15th of every month.


----------



## Rigama

We are going to WDW with dh's brother and his family. Ds's 3 year old cousin is going to get the princess makeover, and his 8 year old boy cousin is going to get his hair done. Has anyone ever done this with thier boys, and is there anyplace I could see pics of the boy-doos?


----------



## Rigama

Ds sounds intrested in this too. Any reviews?


----------



## goodcents

i like intercot.com. the boards are pretty active and they have lots of resort pics.

i went to the BBB with my DD and she loved it. It was like the first or second week it was open so I didn't see any boys there. I am sure they do something fun. Is it me or did other people here about a pirate something or other opening up for boys?


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Am I the only on that can't stand the hair styles at BBB? They look very uncomfortable and not that cute. My DD is only now getting used to having things done to her hair and having it gelled back like that I don't think would fly. Even if she did like it, I don't think I would enjoy trying to wash and comb it out later either. I think the idea sounds good, and getting nails and come glilter on, but not the slicked back hair.

I guess that is one way I don't have to worry about spending my $. That is a good thing because I have 2 princesses.









I have seen pictures of the boy do's. It is manly a color in their hair, rather like the main st barber shop. I saw a picture of a hidden Mickey in the back of a boys head.


----------



## Rigama

Yes, they have an Adventure Room full of pirate stuff, but much to ds's dismay, they don't offer a Pirate Makeover.


----------



## goodcents

I just told the "godmother in training" to go easy on dd. She was only 3.5 when we went. We also didn't do "nails" and I only let them put on lip-gloss vs. jazzing up her whole face.

My DD loved it! She doesn't really let me "do" her hair alot, but she liked this since it was an "event" I guess. The washing and combing wasn't too bad either. But we only did the bun and crown thing. I forget what the other styles look like.


----------



## springbabes

I guess I should count myself as a Disney fan. The kids and I have annual passes to Disneyland even though we live 10 hours away







. I practically grew up at Disneyland though. We lived in Orange County and my grandpa worked there. I've have been way more times than I can count. I drive down to SoCal 3-4 times a year to visit family and we always spend a couple days at DL with my parents, siblings, etc. The annual pass more than pays for itself (though I think it sucks that I had to pay $50 for my van to go







). Oh, and my DH HATES everything Disney so he never comes with.

To the pp who asked about taking her 10 month old--I think it depends on the kid. We took DS when he was 9 months and he absolutely loved everything about it, esp. the teacups whereas DD2 hated it at 17 months (not a crowd kid). And I'd definitely bring other friends or family to trade off watching kids so you can get some adult rides in.


----------



## mirlow

Rigama, my kids have done the cooking class. I don't think they were that impressed with it. They thought they were going to be "cooking" and were disappointed that it was decorating cookies.

My 6 yr old and her best friend went to the BBB for her friends bday. They wore their princess costumes and looked like princess. They went to the castle for lunch and later that night we went to MNSSHP, so they had a full day in costume. I wasn't with until later on in the afternoon, but when I finally spotted them walking the grounds at the GF I cried. Then again I cry at a lot of happy moments that take place at WDW!

I'm dying to get back there. We were hoping to be there in January, but with my dh's work it will be a last minute trip and who knows when that will be. I hope soon. I really miss the Polynesian.

springbabes that would be a bummer if my dh hated Disney. Luckily we all have such a good time. He does get to go golfing so that helps! Plus my kids are old enough for the kids club, so we get to go out and enjoy ourselves at their great restaurants.

Mrs.PhD I reconize your photo from the link you sent last week or so. I remember you from the restaurant board. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Hi mirlow!









WDW is DH's and mine speical place. People think that I am the one that pushes it, but he really is the undercover Disney nut.









It was below zero this morning and winchills much lower then that. No school. No school tmw either. We are going a little stir crazy. Man I would love to be in FLA right now. I can't belive we will be in 4 weeks (minus the kids.)

This whole cruise thing is becoming so much work and so much money. I am really looking forward to it, and am excited about it. But MAN it cost so much more for us. Even just getting 4 past ports is $400! We have gotten going to WDW down to a science and with DVC and AP it really doesnt cost that much. We are doing the cruise to go with BIL and SIL. I know it will be fun, but I do not see us doing this as often.







:


----------



## AMJ

Hi Disney mamas...I have a question for you guys. We're going to WDW in about 2 and a half weeks and I'm going to be between 8 and 9 weeks pregnancy while we are there. Has anyone been there while pregnant? Any suggestions? We're pretty commando normally and I'm hoping we still can be since I'm feeling pretty good. However, I have scheduled a little more down time than normal (yes, I'm crazy and actually "schedule" down time on our trips). I'm a big water drinker to begin with so I shouldn't have any problems staying hydrated. The only thing that I'm really concerned about is morning sickness since we are on the dining plan. I'd hate to miss out on all the yummy food I'm planning to eat!

Anyhow, if anyone has been during early pregnany, I'd love to hear any suggestions or tips!


----------



## goodcents

I went in my first trimester of pregnancy with my second baby. It was easy peasy really. Although - it should be noted we were well-seasoned city dwellers who walked tons and tons anyways. A day or two at Disney wasn't a sweat. We did go easy - no "Dumbo or Die" days as they call it. I drank water and snacked regularly. I am not a huge ride person so no worries there - I did do the safari bus thing at AK even though it is isn't "advised" for pregnant ladies. It wasn't too bumpy or anything. Have fun!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

AMJ 3 years ago Jan we were there. I was 8 weeks pregnant and my best friend who was with us was 4 weeks (she found out an hour before going to the airport!)

My Doctor said I could do /ride anything I felt up to at the time. The baby was so small it wasn't at risk. I didn't do much, I had to sit out with Anna at the time anyway. I did ride mission space though,







:

I had been VERY sick with MS before the trips. So much so my doctor gave me zofran. I didn't need to take any the whole time I was there. There was so much yummy food everywhere. I could always find SOMETHING that was ok. (not the case at home.) We were always eating and mild exercise. The weather was good, warm but not too hot. I went back to feeling bad after getting home.

You should be fine! The dining plan should be good because you get so much food and choices.

Congratulations!


----------



## AMJ

goodcents and Mrs. PhD- I'm glad to hear what you both had to say about the rides. I talked to my OB office last Friday about this. Normally, I'm the roller coaster girl in our family! I was also told not too worry much about the ride restrictions since it was so early. The only restricted rides that I plan to go on is the safari and POC (why is that restricted?). What do you think about Goofy's Barnstormer? DD LOVED that ride on our last couple of trips, so I'd love to experience that again with her, but it could also just be a ride that DD and Daddy enjoy together.

I'm really looking forward to our hotels and the food on the dining plan for this trip!!! We've been slumming at Pop Century for our last few trips because the price is so good and DD LOVES the pop jets and the toddler pool. This time, we are staying at Coronado Springs for 7 nights (dining plan for these nights) and AKL Savannah View for 3 nights (AP rate...no dining plan). DH feels like we are "betraying" Pop Century (our Disney home away from home) by not staying there, but I need a change!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMJ* 
The only restricted rides that I plan to go on is the safari and POC (why is that restricted?).

there's a little drop at the beginning...

I went when 20 weeks pregnant with my twins and did fine


----------



## Mrs.PhD

AMJ, I agree you should be fine on those rides, and goofy too. At 8 weeks I road Dinosour, (my niece wanted me to be with her) and Misson Space (same thing.) I just sat back for the MS ride, since I had been before and knew it didn't make me sick. I don't really recomend it though. You should be fine on Soarin too (don't miss that.)

Tell me how is Pop? We have never stayed at a value (since we own DVC, and stayed at mods before having kids.) We need a room for a few nights before the cruise and a night after so value sounds great. We were thinking AS movies or Pop. I have never visited them so I don't know what they are like, but I think the kids will enjoy them.

CS and AKL should be great!

flminivanmama, I could sure stand some FLA sunshine today. It looks like Anna will at least have school tmw. It has been canceled for the last 2 days. Then Thursday she has the day off (half day but K is only half day.) At least I have gotten a break from taking her into school. It can be quite the challenge, not enough parking and a long walk, dragging poor lily the whole way. At least she is wearing her boots now. For the longest time she would only wear crocs. This girl is in the wrong state, or at leas season. I have had to fight with her to get her to wear pants and long selves. My god it is 2 degrees out!


----------



## goodcents

I stayed at Pop my first on property stay (I stayed OP more times than I can count as a kid)

I didn't really find it to be such a "deal". The hotel was kinda of dirty (this was when it first opened to!). The food court at POFQ seemed to have a larger arrange of choices and healthier ones too. I know it the theme and all, but I really found it to be a bit garish after a while. The colors and the big "things" all of it was a bit overwhelming for me towards the end. I am very sensitive to my environment though - I am sure other people love it.

We were sick with a cold on that trip, both dh and I, so I am sure that colored our perception but still. I would pick POFQ for the extra $50 bucks a day anytime. It was money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## flminivanmama

it wasn't so sunny today!


----------



## intorainbowz

As I live in Utah, the flight to Florida is overwhelming to me.










LA is a short one hour flight. So very excited. We got the neverlost system in the rental to HOPEFULLY save the WHY ARE WE LOST? fight which ALWAYS happens when we go on vacation. (Well not on the cruise, but we did not drive anywhere on that one.) $40 will be well worth it if we avoid that fight.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

I guess we are in the "same boat" but on different sides of the country.









Cal and the time change is too much for us right now. FLA is a brezze flight.

I hope you have a great trip! I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## familytoe

Oh Momma's........
I am oh so happy to see this thread!!







We are huge Disney fanatics here in my family. When I say family, I mean ENTIRE... We go once a year about 15 of us and rent a huge house for all of us to stay in together! We love it!! Actually my DH and I are leaving in TWO days for the World!! We are only going for two nights...1st time without the babies...I am so excited and scared at the same time!! I know _they_ will be fine. I am a very hesitant flier...(read *petrified*)







: So, I am just gonna shut my eyes tight for the entire 2 and 1/2 hour flight!!!

Have any of you visited INTERCOT.COM? It's a great Disney info sight!! Gotta go get breakfast!! I'll be back!
Deana


----------



## flminivanmama

hi Family toe - welcome and have a GREAT time!! dh and I are planning our first alone trip for the end of march - our TENTH anniversary


----------



## Rigama

I'm trying to decided if it'll be necessary to take ds' car seat. We are driving from home to the airport and parking there for the week. We'll be taking the Magical Express from the airport to wdw and back again.

Ds will be 5.

He's currently 40 inches and about 34lbs. Too small for a booster, but I don't want to lug the carseat around if I don't have to. What do you think?

Goodcents, I can't find your intro.


----------



## AngelBee

My oldest tow are planning out a trip to Disney World as a homeschool project. Fun thing is though.....once they are done planning, we will get to actually go!









Our goal is Oct/Nov 2008









I have been there 3 times....ages 10, 16, and 19


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Family toe. Oh that sounds great. You will go and be home before flminivanmama and I will have our parents only trip. I know JUST what you are talking about. I am so torn between being super excited and terrified of the trip. I can't wait to hear how your trip went.

Rigama, unless you feel much better with it car seat on the plane I wouldn't bring it. You can't use it on DME and the resort transportation. So the only reason would be on the plane, other then that it will be a major pain in the butt to lug around.

AngelBee, welcome. The nice thing about a home school project is you don't have to worry about taking them out of school and can go when ever you want.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 

AngelBee, welcome. The nice thing about a home school project is you don't have to worry about taking them out of school and can go when ever you want.

Very true


----------



## goodcents

Awwww! How cute?!?!?! I just went to the bank with my dd and we opened a special "Disney" savings account. It where we are going to save money for this trip (We are paying cash! I refuse to debt to go to Disney again!). We put in about %15 of what we need, a nice little chunk. I am so happy!


----------



## User101

First of all, I am very sorry for the delay in returning this thread. We had a bit of a mod mix-up.

Secondly, please, please, please for the love of Goofy, do not post about other online discussions. Do not link to other online discussions. Do not ask people to link to other online discussions or to post to other online discussions. That's what got the last thread pulled, and that's what happened this time as well. Pretty please?







:

If this is in any way confusing, or you have questions, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## thesimplelife25

My husband hates crowds too, but I have converted him into a disney loving man







We don't have kids yet, but we have gone at least once every year we have been together and can't wait to experience the fun of WDW with children


----------



## AngieWin

Thanks so much Annette!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

Thanks Annette (and I do







Goofy







)


----------



## goodcents

Yeah! We are back!









Last week DD and I went and opened a special Disney savings account. We are putting in deposits every week and I am very excited! We are paying for our October trip in cash so its a really good exercise for both of us!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

2 weeks from Monday. That is DH's and mine trip. I am not focusing on it, too neverous.

My friend did back out of watching the kids. I am disappointed because I felt better with her doing it. I knew that they kids would be her 1st priority and I was comfortable knowing this fiend does give her commitments her all so to speak. Still you don't want to push someone into taking your kids if they don't want to.

So now the plan is between my brother and his kids staying here evenings and nights and the kids go to school during the day, and Lily goes to my SIL during the day while brother is a work. (he is a single father with 3 kids, ages 16, 15, and 11.) Another option is my SIL would take the kids full time, but they would have to stay at her house overnight (SIL has a 10 month old.) I know they would be more comfortable at home, less of a change. But I might fell better not having to worry about how complicated this whole thing is getting. There is just too many factors to worry about (did brother get to work, did all the kids get to school on time???) Actually I am sure they will be fine either way. I just feel like I am asking so much of everyone just so DH and can have 3 nights away.

WOW, what are DH and I going to do with ourselves?

Good to see the thread back.


----------



## flminivanmama

Mary all will be fine whichever you decide. are the kids old enough to say if they'd rather stay home or sleep over at their aunts and cousin's house?

good cents - what a great idea - we just have a change jar (that believe or not makes a lot of money) - we call it the disney jar and we feed it often


----------



## AMJ

Mrs. PhD- Have your kids every stayed at someone else's house? If they haven't and you have the option of having your brother and his kids stay at your home, I would think that would be less disruptive.

It's so hard leaving your little ones the first time. When we left DD last summer for 3 nights, I remember thinking we were crazy right before we left, but it went very well...much better than I ever imagined.

Are you arriving on the 5th? If so, we'll over lap by a day. We're going to be there Feb. 24th (Saturday!) through March 6th. We're staying the first week at Coronado Springs and the last 3 nights at AKL with a savannah view (thank you AP rates). I feel like I have so much to do before we go and I'm having some major early pregnancy exhaustion (not helped by DD waking up in the middle of the night almost every night for the last week). My best friend from college is also coming for a visit on Wed. and Thurs. night







: . Yikes!

Has anyone here ever done a split stay? I'm a little nervous that it's going to be a huge pain, so if anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it. I just REALLY wanted to stay at AKL and there was no way that was in the budget for 10 nights!!!!


----------



## familytoe

Well Disney Momma's....we are home form our mini vaca!!! I am soo glad we went! The Boys were fine and I don't think they even missed us! They stayed at my in-laws the entire time, and we didn't tell them we were going. So in their little minds, they think _they_ were the ones that went away! hehe








The flight there and back totally sucked!! (I hate flying) I pretty much weeped the whole time! But I made it and everyone is fine! I am not so sure if the panic and fear over the flight was worth the 3 days of fun. And I am not so sure we will do it again for a long time. But I am very gald (now that it's over) that we did it!!!
Now the "World" was baren!! It was great, and we pretty much walked onto the attractions. Our longest wait was Expedition Everest, (30 min) the newest coaster at Animal Kingdom. I am not gonna tell you about it just incase you haven't riden it yet. All I am gonna say is WOW!!!!!







: It was the best! Well that's about it. I'll be back!!


----------



## splendid

Can I just say, I never knew how much went into planning a trip to WDW. I'm trying not to micomanage things, but its rough for things like dinner and what parks to go to during our time. We are going during summer so we (read I) have to make sure we are not at certain parks on the mega mega busy days.


----------



## egoldber

Hi all!!! We are HUGE Disney fanatics!!! DH and I go on average twice a year.








My 5 year old DD has been 8 times.







We own DVC and stay once a year on points and once a year in a moderate. We had a trip 3 weeks ago where we stayed at BWV and had our best trip ever.

Right before we went in January some friends of mine talked us into going again with them at the end of April!







: So we are booked into CSR, where we've never stayed, so it should be REALLY fun!!


----------



## Rigama

I'm glad the thread is back! I hit some snags in my planning and hated that I just couldn't pop in and ask you all for help.

Okay, so I know this sounds totally selfish, but what can I do to make sure my family, esp. ds, will have an absolutely magical trip? This is our first trip (and being poor, possibly our only)to wdw and I've heard stories of so many wonderful things happening-like kids getting free micky ears or chosen to be a helper to jack sparrow. Things that aren't necessarily part of YOMD but are magical just the same. Obviously, I want these kind of magical things to happen to ds, so are there any tips that can make him more "visible" to CMs looking to spread a little magic? Especially considering that between me and dh, we've never won a single thing-not even $2 on a lottery ticket. And beside things that are out of my control (like being randomly selected for something) what kind of things should I make sure to definately do with and for ds? What makes a magical trip to WDW?

Thanks!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
I'm glad the thread is back! I hit some snags in my planning and hated that I just couldn't pop in and ask you all for help.

Okay, so I know this sounds totally selfish, but what can I do to make sure my family, esp. ds, will have an absolutely magical trip? This is our first trip (and being poor, possibly our only)to wdw and I've heard stories of so many wonderful things happening-like kids getting free micky ears or chosen to be a helper to jack sparrow. Things that aren't necessarily part of YOMD but are magical just the same. Obviously, I want these kind of magical things to happen to ds, so are there any tips that can make him more "visible" to CMs looking to spread a little magic? Especially considering that between me and dh, we've never won a single thing-not even $2 on a lottery ticket. And beside things that are out of my control (like being randomly selected for something) what kind of things should I make sure to definately do with and for ds? What makes a magical trip to WDW?

Thanks!

Things to make a child more visible to the CMs or the characters is to dress them in a shirt with a specific character or dress him as a character. When we went in matching shirts the kids were noticed alot too. Or you could do the shirts a-la-Price is Right and put a cute phrase on it. "My First trip to Disney", "Born a Disney Fan", etc.

One sure fire way to make it magical is do make the magic yourselves! I have read alot of parents that have visits from Tinkerbell/Mickey every night and a small present is left for your child when they wake up. Check The Disney store for clearance items or Disney items at the Dollar store before you leave home. To ward off the gimmes/can-you-buy-me's you can buy the same kind of items at the Disney store or glow sticks/trinkets at the Dollar Store and when he asks for the $20 light up toy pull out the one you already have. You can do the same with autograph books (decorate with Mickey stickers and bring a sharpie for the characters to sign with ) and bring your own ponchos!


----------



## tweetpeasmom

I am also a disney fanatic. My whole family goes about every year or 2. We are planning a trip for September of this year and there will be 11 of us, its about our 20th family trip. It is dd's first trip and she will be 15 months old. I am soooo excited I can't wait!

We are doing a split stay. We will be staying at Fort Wilderness (in a trailer) for 4 nights and then Grand Floridian conceirge for 3 nights. Its my first time staying at GF, has anyone else stayed there? I absolutely love the Polynesian, so I hope it is as good.

I am so ready to go, I've already started a packing list







.

Hail Disney!









Dani


----------



## goodcents

have you all entered the family fun sweepstakes - a free trip!

http://familyfun.go.com/utilities/gl...s-sweepstakes/


----------



## Megali

I've never been to Disney World. So, what am I doing in this thread you ask? Well, at the end of April, DH, DS, and I will be going for a few days since DH has a business trip there. We'll be staying at the Coranado Springs as that's where the conference is. DS will be 6 1/2 months when we go. I know he won't be able to "do" much but I'm looking for advice for those who've taken such a young babe there and what you did.


----------



## Teensy

There are plenty of slow rides and shows you could take a baby on. Check out the disboards link and you will find several discussions listing the various rides that are fine with a babe. If DH is with you, you can also do a "baby swap" where one parent rides, then when they exit the next parent gets to ride without waiting all over again (just ask the cast member at the ride what you need to do for a baby swap on that attaction, it varies some). Very cool!


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Its my first time staying at GF, has anyone else stayed there? I absolutely love the Polynesian, so I hope it is as good.

We have stayed at the GF a couple of times. Are you staying in SL or RPC? We stayed in SL in Oct. I'm trying to book a trip for next month and I have a discount code that is only good at the GF, but I really want to stay at the PR since we haven't stayed there since August 2004. I enjoy the GF a lot I just really miss the PR.
I think we're nuts going during Spring Break. We went in 2005 and it was packed. I do know how to deal with the crowds so that does help! I'm happy as long as I can have my drink on the beach sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megali* 
I know he won't be able to "do" much but I'm looking for advice for those who've taken such a young babe there and what you did.

Sometimes I think it was easier going to WDW when they were younger! You get up early, hit the parks and come back for an afternoon nap. Those trips at times were so much more relaxing. Now my kids just want to keep going like the Energizer Bunny.

Have a great trip!


----------



## tweetpeasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
We have stayed at the GF a couple of times. Are you staying in SL or RPC? We stayed in SL in Oct. I'm trying to book a trip for next month and I have a discount code that is only good at the GF, but I really want to stay at the PR since we haven't stayed there since August 2004. I enjoy the GF a lot I just really miss the PR.
I think we're nuts going during Spring Break. We went in 2005 and it was packed. I do know how to deal with the crowds so that does help! I'm happy as long as I can have my drink on the beach sometime in the afternoon.

I'm not sure what SL or RPC is, but I know we are staying in the concierge rooms if that helps at all







. Where do you get discount codes at? I absolutely love the PR, but my parents tried out the GF at their last trip there and liked it so decided we would stay there (they are paying so we gladly let them make any decisions!







)

I agree that Spring break is a crazy time to go. We try to never go at that time after going then once when I was younger. We usually try for October, love the weather and crowds then. But it is better if you know the ropes like you do and know how to manage the crowds.

I am so excited to be taking dd for the first time, I cannot wait!

Dani


----------



## splendid

I'm thinking about dropping Epcot (the future side) from our trip and going to AK. I'm not sold one bit that my son is going to like it.

Rigama have you thought about the sending you ds on the pirate cruise?


----------



## flminivanmama

my kids *love* EPCOT - how old is your son?

I have 3 boys and we go to EPCOT every trip - I think they like future world better than the world showcase & you can definitely spend your whole day on one side....


----------



## Rigama

Morning ladies!

We are now in the double digits until we go on vacation! Yippee!

Yes, Splendid, DS is set up for the pirate cruise. It took some cajoling and reassuing on my part to convince dh that this would be okay. But now ds is adamant that he have a pirate costume for his cruise! I'm soooo hesitant to drop the bucks for the Disney costume, but I've checked at Toys R Us and ebay, and i either don't like what they have (cheap plastic stuff) or it's too big/just as expensive as disney store. Times like this I wish I was handy with a sweing machine.

I keep dreaming about WDW. I'm not sure if it's because I'm truly that excited, or if it's because I've spent so much time planning. Anyone else have disney dreams?

Mirlow (love the name!) how DO you handle the crowds. Is there a trick that a WDW Virgin like me can be let in on







:


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

I know he won't be able to "do" much but I'm looking for advice for those who've taken such a young babe there and what you did.
A baby can go on any ride without a height restriction.







We took our 3 month old last month and she rode everything. I think I nursed on every ride LOL!!

Just an FYI on the pirate cruise. My oldest DD has done this twice. I really wouldn't buy a costume. They wear life vests the whole time and you can't really see anything. Also they give them pirate themed bandanas as part of the cruise, so I wouldn't get anything else. I have never seen kids dressing up for the pirate cruise.

My DD5 loves Epcot. She loves all the rides there. There really is alot for a kid to do in FW. Don't forget the Kidcot fun stops too. Innoventions also has alot to do. We didn't really discover those until this last trip.


----------



## splendid

We are still going to epcot, I'm just saying we are spening most of our time in World Showcase. We think ds will have more fun there since he obsessed with different countries and cultures.


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
I'm not sure what SL or RPC is, but I know we are staying in the concierge rooms if that helps at all







. Where do you get discount codes at?

I am so excited to be taking dd for the first time, I cannot wait!

Dani


SL stands for Sugar Loaf and RPC is the Royal Palm Club, both are concierge just in different locations. You must have tea while you are staying at the GF. We really enjoy our visits there. The rooms are big and have great amenities. We enjoy both pools. My youngest finally felt comfortable going down a water slide and loved going down the slide at the GF over and over again.

I got an email discount code. It is only good through March. Everything is pretty booked. We do a lot of last minute trips and it drives me







:

How old is your dd? That is so exciting. I think it's great that you are going with a group. Most of our visits to WDW have been with other friends and family. It's so much fun going with other people. When we went in Oct some of our close friends met us there. We hadn't seen them since we moved. We just had a blast!


----------



## Rigama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber* 

Just an FYI on the pirate cruise. My oldest DD has done this twice. I really wouldn't buy a costume. They wear life vests the whole time and you can't really see anything. Also they give them pirate themed bandanas as part of the cruise, so I wouldn't get anything else. I have never seen kids dressing up for the pirate cruise.


Thanks for this tip!

I'm not sure I can convince ds to give up the pirate costume, though. I'll be able to talk him out of wearing it ON the cruise, but he seems to really really want a costume. Last year, for his 4th bday, he had a Pirate Party and hasn't let this intrest go yet. He'll be 5 next month and still talks about the pirate ship cake I made last year. Plus, he's seen all these pictures of little princesses wandering around WDW and he think's there's a lack of boy stuff (read: Pirates). His cousin is getting a makeover at BBB and he was very disappointed he couldn't get a pirate makeover. His words "That's no fair, why do girls get all the fun?"


----------



## tweetpeasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
SL stands for Sugar Loaf and RPC is the Royal Palm Club, both are concierge just in different locations. You must have tea while you are staying at the GF. We really enjoy our visits there. The rooms are big and have great amenities. We enjoy both pools. My youngest finally felt comfortable going down a water slide and loved going down the slide at the GF over and over again.

I got an email discount code. It is only good through March. Everything is pretty booked. We do a lot of last minute trips and it drives me







:

How old is your dd? That is so exciting. I think it's great that you are going with a group. Most of our visits to WDW have been with other friends and family. It's so much fun going with other people. When we went in Oct some of our close friends met us there. We hadn't seen them since we moved. We just had a blast!

Thanks for the definitions!







I dont' think we have decided yet exactly which rooms we will be staying in. I think my dad is making the reservations in a couple weeks. Which one do you think is better?

We will definately be doing the tea there. My neices (who will be 6yo, 5yo, and 16months) along with my dd who will be 15 months (she is 8mo now) will have a fun time with it, I think. Last time I was there was in Oct of '05 and I was just pg (I think I was 4.5 weeks when we were there). But since I already knew I was pg and high risk, I didn't ride many rides or get to go on waterslides. So we are ttc right now but as much as I would LOVE to be pg again, I'd love to be able to go on all the rides too. I guess we shall see what happens.

I also love going with a big group. Some day maybe I'd like to go with just dh, but I love going with my dad. He is like a little kid when we are there. We get a couple matching t-shirts (we make them) and that is fun to match a couple days when there. And it gives good perks too sometimes (like people knowing we are a group and not trying to separate us in line). We've went a couple times with my aunts and uncles and had a group of about 20...crazy, but fun!









Its so hard for me to concentrate on anything else once I start thinking about DW....I just wanna go now!

Have a magical day!









Dani


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

I'm not sure I can convince ds to give up the pirate costume, though
Oh he should totally wear a costume in the parks LOL! Just not on the cruise.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Wow, I learned something new today. I didn't know that about GF. I have never stayed there, but have at most other Deluxe and mod resorts. Never stayed at Con either, but if this new DVC resort comes through we will someday. GF is always so much more we just skip it. Maybe someday.

Taking a baby is a breeze. Especially at that age when they can sit up a bit better and when you are breast feeding it is so much easy!

Now as far as Epcot goes, there is ton for kids. Especially little boys. Test track and Mission space are great (if he is tall enough.) MS has a "orange" one that doesn't spin, so it doesn't make you sick. I would do that one 1st. My DD was just a tad too small last trip. (I think you need to be 44 inches, she is 43.)

Sorin is GREAT. Do not miss it. The new living seas is amazing, the Nemo ride is great and turtle talk with Crush is wonderful. There is more but those are the FW don't misses. Also there really is a lot of fun stuff in Inoventions (you can send email post cards home for free.) There is an area is you have a Disney Visa that you can get a private time with some characters and then a free pint of it (you need your Disney Visa with you and it is open from 1:30 to 4:00 daily.) This is on the East side I think. At night there is this area to the right of Spaceship earth (when you are facing it.) that has light up sidewalk. Super hits with the kids.

Now there is a lot to do at AK too. Just saying don't dismiss FW, it has its appeals, and has gotten better in the past few years too.

One week from Monday. Just DH and I. Still feeling a little guilt. This week is no school and Lily has been one sick little girl. It doesn't help that we finally stopped nursing a few weeks ago. She tried when she was sick, no milk. I considering getting some mothers milk tea, when I offered again she started to and then changed her mind and said no. I think she is done.

Anyway poor Anna has been stuck in the house all week with a sick sister. All of her friends are out of town for the week too.

She is being pretty good about it. I was feeling bad that we are doing something fun soon, but she isn't. Then again it isn't always all about her too, good for her to learn that. In May she gets to do the cruise. We keep focusing on that.


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 

Mirlow (love the name!) how DO you handle the crowds. Is there a trick that a WDW Virgin like me can be let in on







:


Thanks. The name came from the first three letters in my older two's first names.

I handle crowds a few different ways. I always plan what park and where to eat and the ability to be able to throw it all out the window if needed. Half of our days don't go as planned (weather, tired kids, want to hang out at the pool etc.)! I hope I am making sense?
I always like to get to the park at opening and leave around lunch. For all of the trips we have done we have only stayed at a park from open to close on two different occasions. When at the park we go on rides where the wait is less than 20 minutes or we grab a Fastpass. There are many attractions/shows that you can go on where the waits aren't that long. By the time the park starts to fill up we leave to go back to the hotel to hang out at the pool. The we head back to a park in the evening.

I think you said this is your first trip. It can be overwhelming. Just remember you won't be able to do it all. We have gone on 9 trips and one was for a very long stay and we still haven't seen it all. Pick some things you want to see and do and all the rest will be a bonus.

When are you going?


----------



## mirlow

Did you all know that some of the resorts at WDW are certified hotels of the Florida Green Lodging Program?


----------



## christmasevetwins

Subbing.

We are such Disney freaks we're driving from Ohio to Orlando next Friday with 10-week-old twins! We just can't stand not to use our DVC points. Staying in a 1br at Saratoga - not my favorite resort, but the best we could get on short notice.

Planning on getting the dining plan. I'll never lose the last 12 pounds of baby weight!







I can't wait to eat the watermelon salad at Boma!

I just ordered a Moby so that I can nurse while standing in lines!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliviabolivia* 
Subbing.

We are such Disney freaks we're driving from Ohio to Orlando next Friday with 10-week-old twins! We just can't stand not to use our DVC points. Staying in a 1br at Saratoga - not my favorite resort, but the best we could get on short notice.

Planning on getting the dining plan. I'll never lose the last 12 pounds of baby weight!







I can't wait to eat the watermelon salad at Boma!

I just ordered a Moby so that I can nurse while standing in lines!









It seems like SSR is the only thing that is open if you don't book right at 11 or 7 months out now a days. Oh well, at least SSR is a nice place! Be sure to request a room. We like the springs, close to the pool and bus stops. You can get really far out there with some rooms.

I have never had watermelon salad at Bomas (one palce we haven't ate at.)

I love the strawberry soup at 1900 park fare though.

What a drive from Ohio. I hope you have good weather for the drive.


----------



## christmasevetwins

Boma is my favorite restaurant at Disney. I love the food, and the ambience is incredible, too. I requested the Springs - really hope it is honored. Last time we had an awesome view of DTD, but we had to take a BUS to pool!


----------



## tweetpeasmom

I also love Boma, very good tea too!

Anyone that has stayed at the GF with conceirge, can you tell me what the conceirge is like? Do they offer anything different than other conceirge? We have stayed at the Poly conceirge. I was talking about it last night with my parents and we were wondering what kind of fare they offer.

TIA,

Dani


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Anyone that has stayed at the GF with conceirge, can you tell me what the conceirge is like? Do they offer anything different than other conceirge? We have stayed at the Poly conceirge.

Dani, we stayed in Sugar Loaf which is one of the levels of concierge at the GF. The other concierge is the Royal Palm Club. SL is in it's own bldg like at the Polynesian. The RPC is located on the upper levels of the main bldg at the GF. They both have the same offerings, but the RPC costs more money because it is in the main bldg. The setup in SL is more like a bed and breakfast. There is no tv area and the lounge is quite smaller than the Polynesian. There aren't as many tables at SL. There are more sofas and chairs to sit on. The GF offers more food offerings with more food and drinks throughout the day then the Polynesian.
Here is the time of the different offerings:
Coffee ~ 6:30-7:00
Grand Beginnings ~ 7-10:30
Refreshments ~10:30-2:30
Afternoon Tea ~3-4:30
Twilight Refreshers ~ 5-7
Cordials and Desserts 8-10

I enjoyed the food service at the GF more than the Polynesian, but I prefer the lounge setup much more at the Polynesian.

If you have any other specific questions let me know.


----------



## tweetpeasmom

Mirlow---Thanks so much for all that great info!

At the Grand Beginnings time do they have a pretty wide range of bfast foods? Stuff for kids/toddlers? I remember them having waffles, fruit and cereal for bfast at the Poly, is that about the same at the GF?

Oh, my dh wondered if they serve scotch at the cordials hour (yuck!







)

We usually do our bfast at the concierge, a big lunch somewhere special, and then dinner at the concierge along with all the snack times too.

I'll be back with more questions I'm sure before we go!









Dani


----------



## wendygrace

Hi. May I join you? It looks like ds may be granted a trip to Disney from Make A Wish. We are awaiting his actual "interview" but ds wants to "fly with Peter" and where else can that possibly happen but Disney? So I am an overplanner (having a special needs child will do that) and have already started the research and planning. We're hoping the trip will happen for his fifth b-day in June. This will be both kids first time, my second and dh's third trip. It's been over 15 yrs for me and over 20 for dh. I'm really excited and nervous.


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome Wendygrace







:


----------



## goodcents

welcome wendy!

have you checked out this book?

i really like the passporter books myself - and this one is specifically for people with special needs.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Welcome Wendygrace. How wonderful. Please keep us updated in it.

We are all sick around here.







: It started with Lily on Monday. Her cough was so bad the doc wanted a chest x ray. It was clear so they just sent us home to wait it out. She is doing better, now Anna has had a fever for 2 days.







: I am not feeling so great either. Our trip is in 10 days. I hope we are all better by then.







: I am so going to need this break when we get it. I hate being the responsible parent. I don't want to spread this so we haven't left the house much. I haven't been able to do anything we planned since a week ago tmw.







I have gotten out of the house twice. Once the girls were doing well enough to go to the store. (the brief 8 hours I had between the girls illness on Wednesday, or was it Thursday?) and yesterday DH was home so he let me go to the gym to work out (and sit in the steam room). That is where he is now.

On top of it we are suppose to get another winter storm tmw and Monday. So when people do finally get well enough to go out, we are not going to want to. I hear the weather was pretty good this week, but we didn't get out in it. Spring will come eventually right? At least Feb is almost over. I feel like the Dar Williams song about February and forgetting what a flower was.

Sorry, I am having a bit of a pity party.







: I shouldn't. In 10 days I get a adult only trip to WDW! How cool is that? (still feeling guilty too though.)


----------



## MommytoMJM

Reporting in! We live behind the Magic Kingdom...I can see Wishes! from our patio and play the CD everynight when it comes on. (no...I don't have a problem) We go at least a couple of days a week. My DD has special needs and is homeschooled with all her lessons revolving around WDW. It has been a life saver for us, she has grown and blossomed so much in the last 2 years, the CM's who have known her for the whole 2 years we've been going can't believe she is the same kid. (Neither can I) We were going so much that when AOL laid off everyone in the state of FL (Incl DH) he went to work for the Mouse (he works in reservations delaing with people who have been 5 times or more)


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoMJM* 
Reporting in! We live behind the Magic Kingdom...I can see Wishes! from our patio and play the CD everynight when it comes on. (no...I don't have a problem) We go at least a couple of days a week. My DD has special needs and is homeschooled with all her lessons revolving around WDW. It has been a life saver for us, she has grown and blossomed so much in the last 2 years, the CM's who have known her for the whole 2 years we've been going can't believe she is the same kid. (Neither can I) We were going so much that when AOL laid off everyone in the state of FL (Incl DH) he went to work for the Mouse (he works in reservations delaing with people who have been 5 times or more)


Hi mommy to MJ. Welcome. That is great about living so close and DD doing so well.

Not long to go for us. Just packing and last min things. Anna is at Disney on Ice with some friends right now, and when she comes back we are dropping her off at her aunt and uncles (just a few miles away.) The girls will spend the night there tonight since we leave at 4:45 for the airport tmw.

Just a little bit of packing left to do, but man it is so much less work when it is just us.

The only down side is I am not feeling well. The virus that got all a few weeks go is still lingering. For the most part we are better but I am so congested today and just feeling yucky. I hope it isn't an sinus infection. I don't have time to go to the doc before we leave.


----------



## goodcents

Have a great time Mrs.PhD! I am sure it is going to be awesome!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoMJM* 
Reporting in! We live behind the Magic Kingdom...I can see Wishes! from our patio and play the CD everynight when it comes on. (no...I don't have a problem) We go at least a couple of days a week. My DD has special needs and is homeschooled with all her lessons revolving around WDW. It has been a life saver for us, she has grown and blossomed so much in the last 2 years, the CM's who have known her for the whole 2 years we've been going can't believe she is the same kid. (Neither can I) We were going so much that when AOL laid off everyone in the state of FL (Incl DH) he went to work for the Mouse (he works in reservations delaing with people who have been 5 times or more)

Yay!! You found us! Your DD is so blessed to have a wonderful momma like you!


----------



## wendygrace

Thanks for the welcome. We got our interview today and we're nearly assured a trip with Disney. They came prepared to talk about it as we mentioned ds' wish when they called to schedule. We requested to go down the Saturday before his birthday. He's not quite getting it just yet but we haven't just told him we're going either since it won't be set until they have all the reservations. I am soooo excited and have really gone into hyper planner mode...and its only been four hours since they left. LOL

Bonny, that is so neat that you live behind MK. Its amazing the things they do for the special needs kids. It reallyl is a magical place.


----------



## blsilva

Hello! We love Disney around here, too. We went to Disneyworld for our honeymoon, and go to Disneyland 2+ times a year.







We actually broke down and bought annual passports this year!


----------



## intorainbowz

So we go to Disneyland on Saturday. Any packing tips for what to take for a mom, dad and 10 month old? Thanks!


----------



## blsilva

We always bring lots of water & snacks. Bottled water at the park is kinda expensive, and we go through a lot of it. And their snacks are great, but things like goldfish & cheerios are a little hard to find.







Have Fun!!


----------



## MommytoMJM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Howdy again!

Now that I've gotten our reservations taken care of, do you have any tips for good counter service meals?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
So we are thinking of taking our will be 10 month old with us to DisneyLand in March. Everyone thinks we are nuts. Are We?

I love Disneyland and DH really wants to go.

We took MJ at 10.5 mos to DL and to WDW at just after her 4th bday (although developmentally at that time she was closer to 1)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
welcome wendy!

have you checked out this book?

i really like the passporter books myself - and this one is specifically for people with special needs.

The second edition is in the works, I'm a peer reviewer for it and I know they use some of our experiences as examples. Any question anyone has about disabilities at Disney I am pretty sure I can answer. Between mine and MJ's Exceptionalities and my MANY friends who have them, I am pretty well versed. Feel free to fire questions away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Hi mommy to MJ. Welcome. That is great about living so close and DD doing so well.

Not long to go for us. Just packing and last min things. Anna is at Disney on Ice with some friends right now, and when she comes back we are dropping her off at her aunt and uncles (just a few miles away.) The girls will spend the night there tonight since we leave at 4:45 for the airport tmw.

Just a little bit of packing left to do, but man it is so much less work when it is just us.

The only down side is I am not feeling well. The virus that got all a few weeks go is still lingering. For the most part we are better but I am so congested today and just feeling yucky. I hope it isn't an sinus infection. I don't have time to go to the doc before we leave.

Awwww hugs! WDW can make a lot of things better though! If you get a change, look at our family pic and shout if you see us. (pics at MJ's Site)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieWin* 
Yay!! You found us! Your DD is so blessed to have a wonderful momma like you!

Awww, thanks hon! Can't wait to meet up in July!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendygrace* 
Thanks for the welcome. We got our interview today and we're nearly assured a trip with Disney. They came prepared to talk about it as we mentioned ds' wish when they called to schedule. We requested to go down the Saturday before his birthday. He's not quite getting it just yet but we haven't just told him we're going either since it won't be set until they have all the reservations. I am soooo excited and have really gone into hyper planner mode...and its only been four hours since they left. LOL

Bonny, that is so neat that you live behind MK. Its amazing the things they do for the special needs kids. It reallyl is a magical place.

I am so glad you are getting a trip for your son, I think we are elgible for one for MJ, but she is non verbal and the only thing I can imagine her liking is a trip to DL. I have a lot of knowledge of Give Kids The World, how the GAC works, etc...feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## wendygrace

Thanks Bonny! I really appreciate it!

When will the new passporter be available? Our library doesn't have a copy and I was going to go search one out but if a new one is coming soon, I may just wait.

How far away is GKTW to Disney? And is it really worth it to go back mid-day for a nap to turn around and go to another park in late afternoon?

What accomodations can the GAC provide? I've never been to Disney with kids and the last time was when I was a teenager so I don't even know what type of accomodations to ask for. He has so many varied needs and invisible disabilities/issues.


----------



## MommytoMJM

See Answers in post











wendygrace said:


> Thanks Bonny! I really appreciate it!
> 
> When will the new passporter be available? It'll be a few months, worth the wait I think for purchase. Our library doesn't have a copy and I was going to go search one out but if a new one is coming soon, I may just wait.
> 
> How far away is GKTW to Disney? GKTW is about 10 miles from Disney I think (I haven't clocked it, but I have driven past it) And is it really worth it to go back mid-day for a nap to turn around and go to another park in late afternoon? That depends...are your kids very used to napping? Do they need a nap and can they take one in the stroller while you and dad do something they might not like...Remember too, GKTW has a TON of stuff to do, I have heard families say that they could have spent the entrire trip at GKTW and not been bored. So it may be worth it to go back from that perspective.
> 
> What accomodations can the GAC provide? I've never been to Disney with kids and the last time was when I was a teenager so I don't even know what type of accomodations to ask for. He has so many varied needs and invisible disabilities/issues. The GAC for regular visitors (my daughter) and the GAC for your MAW trip look alike but are totally different. The regular GAC just tells Cast Members (CM's) what accomodations you need to enjoy an attraction.
> 
> The *MAW GAC* Allows you special seating in shows (near the front), to ride rides a couple of times in a row if your child wants, and to go to the front of the line. For any character, ride or show line, just show the MAW GAC to the nearest CM and they will handle the rest, they are GREAT with MAW and Special needs families.


I'll type more soon, roght now MJ needs me....


----------



## flminivanmama

we might not have childcare now for our anniversary trip









so we may bring them with us.

My ds (7) is so cute, he told me I could take the money out of his piggy bank to pay a babysitter when I was crying after my parents said they didn't want to watch them.


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we might not have childcare now for our anniversary trip









so we may bring them with us.

My ds (7) is so cute, he told me I could take the money out of his piggy bank to pay a babysitter when I was crying after my parents said they didn't want to watch them.

So sorry to hear. I hope your trip is still magical!


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we might not have childcare now for our anniversary trip









so we may bring them with us.

My ds (7) is so cute, he told me I could take the money out of his piggy bank to pay a babysitter when I was crying after my parents said they didn't want to watch them.

What is up with your parents??? They agreed now they changed their mind? Yuck.

Hope all works out and you still have a nice trip.


----------



## Rigama

I'm sorry about your parents, Fliminivanmama. That really stinks.

Ds's 5th bday is in 2 wks! Woo Hoo! He was all set to have a Secret Agent Party, but then yesterday he changed his mind to Peter Pan after watching it tuesday night. He's also decided he needs a Peter Pan costume to wear both at his party and at wdw. Only 81 days to go!


----------



## flminivanmama

whee! my parents will take them one day and my in laws the second.









I made a reservation for Narcosees the first night - timed to see the fireworks and the boat parade









we are going to spend both days at EPCOT and the 2nd night is EMH there.

we are staying at Coronado Springs

so eating at a resturant we never ate at & staying at a resort we never stayed at - 2 more to check off the list LOL LOL

ohhh Mrs. PhD - how was YOUR trip??


----------



## Mrs.PhD

I am back! We had a great time and everything worked out well with the kids. They ddi great. I am so grateful to BIL and SIL for watching them. When we go to WDW and DCL in may we are getting them a room with points the night we get off the boat and got them AP rates for the nights before the cruise. Sorry you had some stress over who was going to watch yours.

I wrote a trip report on it, but it is rather long to post here. If you want to see it just PM me.

Long story short almost everything went great. Good weather, good timing and luck with things. pretty low crowds. Board Walk Villas was great. The only down side is we both ended up with sinus infections/bronchitis the whole trip. It was a virus that we thought was getting better and started getting worse when it was too late to do anything about it until we got back. We were at the Doc the next morning after we got home. DH is doing better, it is holding on a bit longer for me. We did bring meds and such with us and it didn't stop us too much. We still had a great time, but the flight was difficult on my ears.

It really was strange being there with out the kids, but we enjoyed ourselves. I think we might of missed them more then they did us. I felt the need to tell people we had kids, but this was our trip. Man it is so much easier traveling with just adults though. We both were amazed every step of the way how easy it was.

We loved the keys to the kingdom tour and were able to do all the things we can't with the kids and enjoy 3 great sit down meals. It was wonderful.

Have a wonderful time, you and DH deserve a great break.


----------



## flminivanmama

oh feel better. I'm sure I can find your trip report







:


----------



## intorainbowz

just got back from Disneyline.. Oops Disneyland. We still had a blast. That place is just DESIGNED to get you to overspend, which we did.

The weather was wonderful and we did great having a baby there and everything. Single Rider is AWESOME!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
just got back from Disneyline.. Oops Disneyland.











I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## becoming

Subbing! We're going to WDW next November and are already in full planning mode.


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome!!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
just got back from Disneyline.. Oops Disneyland. We still had a blast. That place is just DESIGNED to get you to overspend, which we did.

The weather was wonderful and we did great having a baby there and everything. Single Rider is AWESOME!

This time of year is awful for lines! But glad you had fun!!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Subbing! We're going to WDW next November and are already in full planning mode.









Welcome!!!


----------



## intorainbowz

We really had a lot of fun. DD thought the haunted house was a comedy ride... she laughed and giggled the whole way through. She hated the Buzz Lightyear ride. She loved Pirates. One of the nice things was she could go on most of the rides so we could go together.

We learned that things that go woosh scare her ala the doors on the monorail and flushing toilets. I nursed her in the mei tai in the line for the monorail and on it. I also nursed her in the line and on Pirates, but she very quickly decided she wanted to see the show. I nursed her all over the parks.

Sometimes the lines were awful, then they were fine. We re-rode small world because the line was so short. We dang near walked on the haunted mansion, then went and rode the Winnie the Pooh ride, which we also nearly walked on, to come back and fine a 45 minute line for the haunted mansion.

I'm ready to go again! Maybe next time we will try WDW.


----------



## flminivanmama

my 3 also all think HM is funny


----------



## AngieWin

Bryce was 28 months last time we went and it was torture for him!! He hid his poor little face the whole time! Loved Buzz though!


----------



## AngieWin

I was thinking about asking on the toddler bfing thread, but I'll just ask here...

We are going in July to WDW, anyone else going?


----------



## flminivanmama

I don't think so but I'm going to the LLL conference and my dh may take them up for a day - or so he says


----------



## Mrs.PhD

We went to WDW once in august and we were pretty miserable. Never say never, but we don't see ourselves going back during summer months again any time soon. It might have just been a really bad /rainy summer (I think it was 2003.) Still we stick to winter or early spring months.

flminivanmama isn't your trip soon. Have a wonderful and magical time and stay healthy!







:


----------



## flminivanmama

yeah - we did late june once and it *sucked*

BUT there were a TON of characters - more than I've ever ever seen


----------



## flminivanmama

since this is an "adult" trip LOL

any special suggestions for drinks in EPCOT? I've been gathering some from you know where... but figured I'd ask here too.

plan to have a drink and or a snack and or a candy in each country









and am also planning on doing half the countries one day and half the second so as not to make ourselves sick


----------



## becoming

I've been twice to WDW and once to Disneyland in the summer. It was bad. Bad bad bad. Never again.

We're trying to decide between the last week in November (2008) and the first week in December.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Hello! Major Disney fanatic here. We have Disneyland APs and go at least once a week.









I haven't been to WDW yet, but I am hoping to plan a trip for next year. DD really wants to go, and so do I.







We are thinking April/May or October.


----------



## Rigama

60 more days!!!! Yahoo!

Ds woke up this morning and climbed into bed with me and spent the next 15 minutes hugging me and telling me about the dream he had-about WDW. I feel like the next 60 days will never ever pass. We need to get away in a major friggin' way around here.

So here's a question...What's a good way to get a case of water into the world? We're staying on site, flying in and using DME. We won't rent a vehicle. I really am opposed to paying 2.50 per bottle, since we are HUGE water drinkers.

Also, (and I suppose I could post this on the "namesake" forums, but I'm very intimidated by them for some reason) when should I get my Disney Visa rewards transfered or whatever that is?


----------



## littleaugustbaby

http://gardengrocer.com/ - they charge a $12 delivery fee

http://shop.goodings.com/ - min. $50 order plus $20 delivery fee

There are probably others, but those two have both gotten good reviews. They will deliver water/food/snacks to your hotel room.


----------



## Rigama

Thank you. Does Garden Grocer have a minimum order?


----------



## intorainbowz

You may want to check if they are in the area or if they deliver to the hotels, but Albertsons delivers.

Oh, and at Disneyland a 20 ounce bottle of soda/water is 2.79


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Thank you. Does Garden Grocer have a minimum order?

I don't belive they do. We used them in Jan and had great service. I highly recomend them (it was 10$ delivery fee then.) The prices are pretty good too. I gave a tip on top because I thought they did great, and we had a big order.


----------



## Teensy

I was reading [edited to avoid UA violation: somewhere else] about nursing toddlers and using Diva Cups and wondered how many of the posters were MDC mamas!









I am planning a girls only trip for next April with DD and my mother. I will attempt to make reservations for breakfast at Cinderella's castle, making the call at 7:00 am 180 days in advance - has anyone tried to get these ADRs? Is it as difficult as I am expecting?


----------



## splendid

...psst it is against the UA to talk about other boards, period, that is how we lost our last threads.

As for Disney Rewards, there are places on site where you can cash them in.


----------



## splendid

We have decided to go in December and skip Stars Wars Weekend. The geek in me is so


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid* 
We have decided to go in December and skip Stars Wars Weekend. The geek in me is so









I'm glad you've decided to go though!

Come out to Disneyland and I will meet you there and we can go to Jedi Training Camp.


----------



## goodcents

My bestest Disney bud has decided to make her appearance







.

I am having so much fun planning our next trip, which is likely to be October 2007 so we can go to the Halloween party. I am trying to decide if we actually want to be in the park on Halloween night with a 4 year old and a 2 year old. Do y'all think I am nuts?

I was really hoping we could stay at the Poly and be on the monrail line - but honestly? I just don't think a.) I can swing the almost $4500 it would cost and B) I don't think I could stomach knowing I spent it when we would like a new kitchen and we should get a new roof. So, even though I am teetering on shortening the trip to swing the Poly I think we will probably end up staying at POFQ, which we luuuuvvvvvvveeeddd last time. Admittedly, the diva in me was looking forward to a 4 star hotel stay, our only one since the kidlets were born. Maybe next year?


----------



## Teensy

After going on the 4th of July, I can say I would never go on a holiday again. But Halloween with the little ones might be okay since just looking at all the other visitors in their costumes would be part of the fun.

We've stayed at the Poly & AKL, but I think the next time the whole family goes I may book a value or moderate instead and get two rooms. Our family of five doesn't sleep well in the same room (one DS likes it absolutely dark to sleep (and one parent agrees), while another DS likes a light left on (and the other parent agrees with him)). For my trip next April with DD and my mom, I think we'll stay at the POFQ.


----------



## splendid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
My bestest Disney bud has decided to make her appearance







.

I am having so much fun planning our next trip, which is likely to be October 2007 so we can go to the Halloween party. I am trying to decide if we actually want to be in the park on Halloween night with a 4 year old and a 2 year old. Do y'all think I am nuts?

Maybe as crazy as me being in there on 12/25. I think you should do it. I've seen other people's pics from Halloween there and it looks so nice.

Has anyone gone camping at Fort Wilderness before?


----------



## flminivanmama

I'm baaaack! we had SUCH a great time!

I had a drink in every country LOL


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I'm baaaack! we had SUCH a great time!

I had a drink in every country LOL









Great! Good to hear you had a good time. I can't wait to hear more about it!

Did the kids miss you too much? What did you bring back for them?????


----------



## flminivanmama

the kids did not miss us at all - my in laws however missed us a LOT (judging by the 20 "when are you coming home calls we got today







)

my son was a little weirded out though last night when I called him and told him I was about to get on test track (his favorite) - like "huh, mommy's riding MY ride?!?"

I bought Jacob a pokemon puzzle in Japan, Ben a tiny troll doll in Norway, and Max a ruler and a small sheet of pokemon tatoos. I also bought all three a t-shirt to share (they are the same size) and a set of 4 Jack Sparrow chapter books. they were very happy with their gifts


----------



## PatchChild

As for water, have you considered one of the Britta waterbottles, or a similar filtered bottle? I loved my Britta for my last trip. We filled it at every water fountain we saw and never had to taste icky Florida tap water. Much, much cheeper than drinking bottled water. It also assured that I was drinking enough because I didn't feel bad when I filled it yet again.


----------



## flminivanmama

I just put pictures and a trip report in my blog


----------



## MommytoTwo

This post was a ways back, but we just did Magic Kingdom last weekend and I was 35 weeks pregnant. Just drink a lot of water, take lots of breaks and no rides (well, I did go on Small World LOL).

We are planning a "big" family trip in Feb 08 - staying at POR for a week and doing all 4 parks so DH said we can get AP. yay!


----------



## splendid

If anyone is around a tv today, it is all day Disney on the Travel chaneel till midnight.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid* 
If anyone is around a tv today, it is all day Disney on the Travel chaneel till midnight.


DH has been going crazy getting it all on DVD. Everyone has to have a hobby, my DH's is Disney World.


----------



## flminivanmama

LOL we were watching on and off. We are watching deadliest catch now though and the TV is going OFF soon.







:

Mrs PhD my dh is similar


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
LOL we were watching on and off. We are watching deadliest catch now though and the TV is going OFF soon.







:

Mrs PhD my dh is similar










They are good kinds to have!







People think the Disney thing is all me, little do they know.

BTW, the behind the scenes show on at 9:00 had almost all new footage, it was very good. It reshows tonight at midnight, and again through out the week.

FLminivan, I looked at your blog, but the pictures didn't show up for me for some reason. I will try again later.


----------



## mama2mygirl

We're going to Disneyland on Thursday. We don't usually go during the busy seasons--next week is spring break but we homeschool so totally forgot!--but I can't wait! They have a whole new princess fantasy faire where the kids get to make crowns or shields and meet three princesses. They can also do their hair or nails and my mom is buying dd a Sleeping Beauty dress. I am nearly as excited as my little girl!
I LOVE Disneyland. One year we had an annual passport and it was wonderful!(Both sets of parents live in Southern California.)


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
We're going to Disneyland on Thursday. We don't usually go during the busy seasons--next week is spring break but we homeschool so totally forgot!--but I can't wait! They have a whole new princess fantasy faire where the kids get to make crowns or shields and meet three princesses. They can also do their hair or nails and my mom is buying dd a Sleeping Beauty dress. I am nearly as excited as my little girl!
I LOVE Disneyland. One year we had an annual passport and it was wonderful!(Both sets of parents live in Southern California.)

Have a great time, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## intorainbowz

DH picked the location of our vacation at Disneyland. I wanted to go to Hawaii.

I saw parts of the Disney on Travel. Made me want to go back to Disneyland, even though I went 2 weeks ago.

Spring break was on when we were there. We went in the am, then went and napped and then closed the parks down. Lines went away about 9:30/10 pm ish. Using fast passes helped the lines a lot.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
They are good kinds to have!







People think the Disney thing is all me, little do they know.

BTW, the behind the scenes show on at 9:00 had almost all new footage, it was very good. It reshows tonight at midnight, and again through out the week.

FLminivan, I looked at your blog, but the pictures didn't show up for me for some reason. I will try again later.

me neither - weird. I thought maybe it was my mac?? I know I did the html right....

anyway you know where else you can find them....


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
They have a whole new princess fantasy faire where the kids get to make crowns or shields and meet three princesses. They can also do their hair or nails and my mom is buying dd a Sleeping Beauty dress. I am nearly as excited as my little girl!

so sweet!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
me neither - weird. I thought maybe it was my mac?? I know I did the html right....

anyway you know where else you can find them....

I looked, but didn't see it. PM me a link please!







:


----------



## mama2mygirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Have a great time, that sounds wonderful!

Thanks! It's been a rough year and a half for us and it'll be so nice to just have a day at Disney. It'll be great to see dd so happy!
Plus my mom is going so my dh and I will be able to go on some rides together. (DD doesn't like anything even slightly scary. Usually we do the parent swap.)


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
Thanks! It's been a rough year and a half for us and it'll be so nice to just have a day at Disney. It'll be great to see dd so happy!
Plus my mom is going so my dh and I will be able to go on some rides together. (DD doesn't like anything even slightly scary. Usually we do the parent swap.)

Hugs, so glad you have DL to make it a little bit better for a day at least. Winter is always hard for me, going to WDW for a week makes up for it (at least for a while.) 2007 is a red letter year for us, 3 trips! The last one (in May) will be a cruise. Our 1st time. I am getting pretty excited!

That sounds a lot like the bibbity boopity bo at down town Disney in WDW. My problem is the girls hair ends up the same, slicked back and pulled in a bun. Making things sounds better, is this a paid event?


----------



## flminivanmama

we took our first cruise in november - RCCL (gasp!) DH and I still prefer Disney World, natch, but the kids had such a great time and really want to go on another. you'll love it.


----------



## Rigama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchChild* 
As for water, have you considered one of the Britta waterbottles, or a similar filtered bottle? I loved my Britta for my last trip. We filled it at every water fountain we saw and never had to taste icky Florida tap water. Much, much cheeper than drinking bottled water. It also assured that I was drinking enough because I didn't feel bad when I filled it yet again.

What are these things and where can I get one, or three!?


----------



## mama2mygirl

The crown making and storytelling are free. The hair/nails(they say something about putting flowers in their hair--I'll let you know!) cost money. The cupcake decorating cost money. Going in is free. Meeting the three princesses is free. The dancing is free.
I think this is a response to the princess lunch at Ariel's Grotto. In the crowded season, it used to be the only way to see the princesses without waiting in huge lines. That was my opinion. One mom I know says that the princess lunch was fun but that she and her dd met plenty of princesses in the part just fine. She didn't mind the lines and wouldn't do the lunch again.
Anyhow, it really wasn't fair to have to pay to see the princesses. (Which is what I felt it was becomming. ) I didn't mind--I love the lunch and my dd had her birthday there and they did an amazing job. But it is really expensive and I can see not wanting to do it. We are not doing it this time.
Anyhow, my dd and I are both totally excited.


----------



## MommytoTwo

Question about the DVC????

From what I read you have to purchase a minimum amount of points and then you can use them to stay - but is the minimum purcahse like $14000??? I read something like that but it seems high... I dont know.


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
What are these things and where can I get one, or three!?

Its been a while since I have seen these in the stores, but I am on the lookout too!!


----------



## PatchChild

I think I got mine at Target, but it was a while ago. I'm not sure who might be carrying them now. There are quite a few on Ebay though. Try Brita Water Bottle.


----------



## wendygrace

The Britta Water Bottles are discontinued. I believe there's now one called water2go or something that's similiar.

Looks like we are getting close to having ds' MAW trip scheduled out. We're looking at going June 24th and returning June 30th. I am soooo excited! We are on the waitlist for part of our trip for GKTW but if GKTW doesn't open up, we'll be staying on a Disney resort for a couple days and staying at GKTW the rest of the trip.

Bonny, thank you so much for the info. I just realized that I must have read your response and never thanked you. So sorry. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
Question about the DVC????

From what I read you have to purchase a minimum amount of points and then you can use them to stay - but is the minimum purcahse like $14000??? I read something like that but it seems high... I dont know.

It is a pretty loaded question, there is a lot to it. If you are interested I can PM some sites that has a lot of info on it.

DVC you need to buy points. These points are good for anywhere to 40 to 50 years, depending on where you buy (the new places are like Saratoga Springs, and the new Animal Kingdom Villas have 50 years.) The more points, the more it cost. The more points, the bigger rooms you can get and more time you get.

We own 170 points at VWL and it cost around 12,000 back when we bought. The dues are around $600 a year for us. We bought thinking we would go once a year, but we have been staying in studios and going more often (1 to 3 times a year.) You can bank (save) or borrow your points too. We are in a constant state of borrowing. We wish we had around 220 points, but we are managing ok.

We love DVC. It is a great thing for us.


----------



## joeysmom1729

Hello there! I love Disney! We are taking ds to WDW in Florida the last week of September...we can't wait!! He will be 18 months old at that time. Any tips for us?


----------



## wendygrace

Hi all. Quick questions for you gals. What sun protection do you use for you and your kids? Sun screen, sun protective clothing, combo? What brand sun screen? Any particular sun hats that are good for your kids? I was thinking of getting the kids sun hats but have been having trouble finding them for my five year old ds. Any thoughts? We have those water hats with sun protection on them. Those ok for walking around Disney? thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
here i am!

so - who has been to the not so scary halloween party on halloween night itself? is it an insane idea? tentatively planning an october trip for my bday (i will get to disney this year dang it!). because my bday falls so close to halloween we would kinda have to be in florida for halloween night. my dd will be crushed if she doesn't get to trick or treat.

I thought this thread died. I had no idea the original thread was removed. I'm curious, someone want to PM me?

We're going down the day before Halloween, but we will not be going to MNSSHP. We should see if our schedules coincide though


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendygrace* 
Hi all. Quick questions for you gals. What sun protection do you use for you and your kids? Sun screen, sun protective clothing, combo? What brand sun screen? Any particular sun hats that are good for your kids? I was thinking of getting the kids sun hats but have been having trouble finding them for my five year old ds. Any thoughts? We have those water hats with sun protection on them. Those ok for walking around Disney? thoughts?

Thanks!

We use a solarveil sling and when napping in the strollers, I have solarveil sheets to drape over the slings. My boys live in baseball hats, I am lucky to get a bucket hat on them. I just try to remember to cover all their little body parts with sun screen, hair parts and tops of ears and backs of necks have been forgotten before







I have heard of a sunscreen for hair that covers the scalp also, but cant find anything like that. I like the Baby Magic/Banana Boat sunscreen for the boys.

For swimming, I got Noah (23 months for our July trip) a swim diaper/shirt combo from Target that has sun protection built in.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
My bestest Disney bud has decided to make her appearance







.

I am having so much fun planning our next trip, which is likely to be October 2007 so we can go to the Halloween party. I am trying to decide if we actually want to be in the park on Halloween night with a 4 year old and a 2 year old. Do y'all think I am nuts?

Well, I think you are nuts anyway!
















I'm not sure about MNSSHP, but at California Adventure they do Mickey's Halloween Treat, and it is a ticketed event with a limited # of tickets, so it does not get really crowded, which is nice. I would guess that Halloween night would be a bit crowded in the parks, but it is probably not terrible. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

We went to MGM on Halloween. Some kids in costume, but, dead as always







I am a big fan of not going to Disney when it is busy so I couldn't be paid to go to MNSSHP on Halloween









We buy a whole bunch of sunblock from the co-op, I can't remember the name, and we just slather that on before we leave the hotel, or if we are late, while waiting for the bus. We also go in Oct/Nov, not dead heat of summer. The kids and I have never gotten tan while down there (which really angers people for some reason







) Hubby has gotten burnt a couple of times as "he didn't need sunblock".

A couple questions for you all. We bought APs, our first time. They are obviously not activated yet. Are we going to be able to get the AP code when it comes out b/c we're not activated? And, I read somewhere that before we check in to the POP we're going to need to get the APs activated to get the AP rate. We'll be flying down and then, MEing it, and I'm not looking forward to hanging out in POP while hubby takes a bus to DTD to activate an AP. Thoughts?

Thanks mamas
Amy


----------



## littleaugustbaby

I am not sure about DW, but from what I have heard at DL, you do not have to be an AP until the day you check out in order to get the AP rate. You could probably call the reservations # to verify.


----------



## goodcents

I would be more inclined to go to DTD with hubby while he activates the APs. There is plenty of stuff to do down there. You could ME it to POP leave your stuff with the luggage people and then go back to check in.

I hear you Kundalini about not going when its crowded - we schedule our trips for off peak times. I just kinda wanted to be there for my birthday which falls 1-2day before or 1-2 days after Halloween (I am not actually telling my bday 'cuase ya know this is the internet and all that). So....unless we planned on flying on my birthday (to get to Dis or to leave it) it kinda only left halloween night. I have done some research since then, and I am pretty sure we are going to probably go in the middle of October. That way there is no flying on my birthday, and the kids will for sure get to celebrate halloweenie. I haven't booked yet - sometime this week hopefully!


----------



## flminivanmama

is anyone going for free dining? end of aug to end of sept.

our trip was already planned for the week of oct 7th so we can't plus that month is a little busy with school starting and the Jewish Holidays....

OH also YIPPEEE!!! Disney is now doing committment ceremonies for same sex couples!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

I was wondering if you followed some alternate calender where your birthday moved around









In terms of DTD, we'll be leaving VT at the butt-crack of dawn, laying over in JFK and finally getting to MCO. I love DTD, but I will need to lay down, or go to the pool or something, nothing too active. It is a very long day. And, DTD is weird about stroller rentals--we had to put like a $50 deposit down on a credit card--we don't have a credit card, luckily our friends did and they trusted us.









Andrea, I am so psyched about the commitment ceremonies. My husband has heard me talk about it, um, a tad too much. It is about time.


----------



## goodcents

FLMM I just can't swing that Sept bit. I really wanted to try - but chaning all of our plans for the free dining, plus the start of school, and maybe not getting to go to the halloween party (whole point of a trip this time around) I am hoping they extended it!

We may just be there at the same time kundali mom.


----------



## wendygrace

kundalini,thanks for the info on the sunscreen. If you happen to remember who the co-op was from, please let me know. I'm looking for some good sunscreen because I'm probably gonna go with baseball caps for the kids.

I'd share more here but this is my first trip as an adult so I'm pretty clueless about all this. I am getting so excited though. It is nerve-wracking that we don't have confirmation yet though. But chances are pretty good we'll be leaving around ds' bday in June.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
FLMM I just can't swing that Sept bit. I really wanted to try - but chaning all of our plans for the free dining, plus the start of school, and maybe not getting to go to the halloween party (whole point of a trip this time around) I am hoping they extended it!

not that you should change your plans... but I think the 1st party is 9/14

also the P&P parties will coincide with it too

free dining is 8/26 - 9/22

P&P dates are 8/11/07, 8/15/07, 8/18/07, 8/21/07, 8/24/07, 8/28/07, 8/31/07 and 9/3/07

MNSSHP dates are not confirmed but the 1st one should be 9/14


----------



## Rigama

I just wrote a long post and it got lost!!!! Argh!

Anyway, we're in the final stretch. 26 days till our first trip to WDW!





















:







I feel like there are tons of things I should be doing right now, but don't know what. All our ressies are made, ds is set up to go on his pirate adventure, we got our vouchers and DME luggage stickers...So now what?

Dh and I can't decide if we should bring a stroller with us or not. on the one hand, ds is 5, active, and healthy. We go hiking and he doesn't tire out. On the other hand, it'll be hot and sunny and I'm sure he'd love a place to sit and rest while in line. But the stroller we would bring is his old umbrella stroller that doesn't have a sun shade or cup holders or anything.

Also, what are the things you all feel are absloutely necessary to bring with you into the parks? I'm thinking the camera/film (maybe video cam?) snacks, water, band aids, ibuprofen, sunscreen, wipes and chapstick. But is there anything eles that I'm missing?

And what should we do our first day? We are staying 8d 7n, and we arrive in orlando at 1:30. We'll be staying at CBR and dh wants to go to Epcot right away, but I'm not sure. Any ideas?

Please, help me stay busy so these last 3 weeks don't drag by!

thanks!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Hey, time does fly doesn't it. We leave on Friday for a few days at CRS and then over to the boat for 4 nights on the Wonder. We get a night at SSR after the cruise, but our AP will be expired so we are just hanging out or going to TL on Thursday.

I always say bring a stroller, but if it isn't that great of a one, maybe rent. Then again if it just an umbrella, how hard it is to bring?

Epcot is a good park to go to if you can't get there 1st thing in the morning. If you want to do Soaring that day get a fast pass right away though. It is really the only one that runs out. If you have other days at Epcot then just do it another day. Also the ride in Mexico is just redone, don't miss that. The F&G festival should still be going one, so be sure to spend some good time at Epcot. It is great. There is extra play areas always set up and that is extra fun too.

If you are not doing the EMH, then try to avoid that park that day. It does really make the park busier. If you don't want to do a park on the 1st day there is always resort, DTD and boardwalk area.

Your list sounds good. When the kids were young I always brought a small blanket for comfort and shade, but with older kids not as important. A hat would be good to add to the list and sun glasses. Rain gear if necessary and a rain cover for the stroller is good if you have it. Autograph book and pen is good. pennies to press (and quarters) is fun too, along with a pass port you can buy and stamp at all the countries at Epcot. Don't miss the kid cot stations at Epcot too. Oh and the living seas, must hit the living seas and see the new Nemo ride (a few times.) Gosh I am getting excited too.

We are doing Epcot the 1st day (half day like you) and then MK the 2nd day. Our AP are only good until May 6th and we arrive May 4th. We get on the boat May 6th so 2 days in the park is it for us this trip. We just did the family trip in Jan so it isn't like the kids never get to go. WDW is just bonus this trip. The cruise is what we are all excited about.


----------



## Rigama

Thanks!

Yeah, we have hats, and plan on wearing them daily. Thanks for the reminder about rain gear! And it's funny, but I actually dreamed about pressing pennies at WDW last night. Oh will these weeks never end?!?!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Well we are off (tmw at 4:30 am!







: ) Will report back when we return. I even got the girls to bed. Some last min packing, some good Thursday night T.V. and then time to sleep for a few hours before leaving in the middle of the night for the airport. The good news is we have a full day at WDW tmw!


----------



## flminivanmama

have a great time!!!!!!


----------



## hlkm2e

Just the mamas I need to talk to! I've been going crazy trying to make all these Disney decisions on my own. DH says just do whatever, ok, it's not that easy







So here is what I know, could you guys help me figure some things out.

We are going for just 2 days in October, mid october a tuesday and wednesday. My parents live just an hour and a half away so we will be driving in early on tuesday and leaving for home late wednesday. We will just stay over one night, onsite. We already have reservations for princess breakfast on wednesday morning.

So, should we stay at a monorail hotel and pay more for the convenience or stay at say Boardwalk, Beach, or Wilderness Villas and pay less, but not have the convenience. Money is not a huge factor, well we can afford it, but don't really like spending unless we are really getting our moneys worth. Like, if we didn't have little ones, then we would just stay farther and cheaper, but does it make it worth it with an almost 4 year old and 18 month old.

Strollers. Rent or bring your own?


----------



## MommytoTwo

The monorail is fun to ride but really the buses are totally easy.. we stay at the Port Orleans Riverside and love it.
If your kid is a little older I would wait on the stroller - you can always rent one if need be.

Check out www.allearsnet.com


----------



## flminivanmama

if you CAN stay in a monorail hotel I think it's totally worth it - if you can't - it's still not a big deal - we always drive though and don't use busses. if you have to use busses I say stay in a monorail hotel for sure.

strollers - we always brought ours (maclaren twin & maclaren single)

when the twins were 17 months and the baby was 8 weeks old we went with a inline triplet stroller and got a guest assistance pass for it hahahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e* 

So, should we stay at a monorail hotel and pay more for the convenience or stay at say Boardwalk, Beach, or Wilderness Villas and pay less, but not have the convenience. Money is not a huge factor, well we can afford it, but don't really like spending unless we are really getting our moneys worth. Like, if we didn't have little ones, then we would just stay farther and cheaper, but does it make it worth it with an almost 4 year old and 18 month old.

Strollers. Rent or bring your own?


----------



## AMJ

Hi all...

We just decided last week that we are going around Memorial Day! Airfare on United dropped last week and we had been looking for a getaway before mid-June. Having an AP and a child who is still free (until July) is a dangerous combination!

My mother, DD, and I are flying down on 5/21 and DH and my dad are flying down late on 5/24. We're staying at Yacht Club (DH, DD, and I are happy at the values, but the parents are more the deluxe types). Can anyone enlighten me on how bad the crowds will be this time of year and how hot it will be?

I'll be around 21 weeks pregnant on this trip. I couldn't believe how wiped out I was when we were there in late Feb/early March (between 8 and 9 weeks). Hopefully, I'll have the second trimester energy burst...or I could just hang out at the pool!


----------



## MommytoTwo

Cant help you on the crowds but it will be pretty darn hot. Tank tops and shorts for sure. LOTS of sunblock.


----------



## AngieWin

Bumping for Tiffany!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5

YAY! I had no idea about this place.. thanks for the bump.. Im Tiffany (20), married to Donald (25). We have Raymond (4), Ari (2), and Alex (1). We live in Jacksonville, FL and are semi-crunchy and are totally addicted to Disney! We are currently planning a Nov. 4 night cruise on the Wonder and a MK trip in January


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
YAY! I had no idea about this place.. thanks for the bump.. Im Tiffany (20), married to Donald (25). We have Raymond (4), Ari (2), and Alex (1). We live in Jacksonville, FL and are semi-crunchy and are totally addicted to Disney! We are currently planning a Nov. 4 night cruise on the Wonder and a MK trip in January

Glad you found it! We are going in July and I am stocking up on ideas on how to stay cool!!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

We are back. We had a great trip and most things turned out very well. The cruise was great. The girls had a wonderful time time. No one really got sick (except me.) I think it was IBS that flared up, I haven't had issues with it in years. I guess going off my diet and routine really threw me. It wasn't fun, and still isn't but I have been very careful about what I have been eating (not much) and drinking gateraid. I even drank pedia light (yuck, no wonder my kids won't drink that.)







:

The staff on the boat was great. We ended up with 2 days at Cast Away Cay because it was rainy the 1st morning (but fine the afternoon.) It was a lot of fun. The girls loved the Oceaner Club (they did let potty trained 2 year old Lily in, but we didn't leave her for long and always had her big sister with her.) The weather wasn't perfect, but was fine for most of it.

Our time while short at WDW was great too. We had a good day at Epcot and MK before heading out on the boat and hung at the resort after (SSR.) That was when my tummy was having major bathroom issues so I was happy to be "close to home." I managed to fly home ok too, could of been a lot worse.

No more WDW trip until a year from now. How said is that?


----------



## flminivanmama

WB!! sounds like fun


----------



## Rigama

I'm so excited that I constantly feel like I'm gonna pee myself! Hard to believe that 13 days from RIGHT NOW I'll be in the magic kingdom. I'm trying to keep myself busy, but really my first and last thoughts of my days are about the trip. I think dh is going batty with the nonstop chatter.

So, is it true about the new refillable mugs? You can now refill them at any resort? I don't want to start one of those dreaded mug debates that are so common on other boards. I'm just wondering if this is the case.

I'm fully expecting to get weepy when we arrive. I'm not sure why. I guess for a lot of reasons...that we're doing this for ds, that it's our first time, that I never got to do anything like this when I was a child...But when we watch the planning dvd, I get misty, so I figure i'll cry a bit when I'm actually there. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Rigama

And Mrs.PhD, I'm so glad you're starting to feel better. It sounds like you had a wonderful time anyway, though.


----------



## flminivanmama

Rigama - I don't know about the mugs.... but I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

I have not heard about the mugs. In Jan they were the normal beach club ones, March BCV normal ones, just last week the CRS were the same ones as when I was last there 10 years ago.

SSR had the normal seasonal DVC mugs (OKW, SSR, VB and most DVC only resorts have mugs that change each season so you can't used them year after year, but you can with in months of the 1st buy.

I haven't read anything about it anywhere else, but I don't really look into mug threads too much anymore. All resorts are going non smoking in June, I do know that (both in rooms and around rooms and balconies.) I am very happy about this, but some people are not.

I am feeling better, I went to whole foods today and got some peppermint oil pills, I hope it helps. While my gut and inner system is returning to normal, I still have a lot of pain an discomfort (but can leave the house and bathroom.)









Rigama, I hope you have a wonderful magical time. I am excited for you.


----------



## AngieWin

I have seen some threads about a new mug for the YOAMD, but nothing for sure on if it is refillable everywhere. Still some debate on that (imagine that, debate over mugs







).

And I get weepy going to WDW too!! Not as much as on the way home though!!

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## Rigama

Ds is watching the planning dvd for the second time in a row this morning. Sheesh, will these 11 days never pass?????

Mrs.PhD, did the peppermint oil help?


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Mrs.PhD, did the peppermint oil help?

I think it has, things are getting back to normal. I have been controlling my IBS with the HOPE formula (Brenda Waston, High fiber, Omega 3, probiotics,and enzymes) for a while now and things were good. I needed more to get things back to functioning. If you have any tummy trouble, take any meds you might need with you. My SIL had Imodium with her, and I was grateful. Still I don't like taking anything like that any longer then normal. The natural alternatives work so much better in the long run. Does anyone know of anything I should try that I am missing?

The funny thing about the peppermint oil is it give me crazy heart burn, but at least it tastes like peppermint.







Still the cramping is better, at least I can wear pants today, yesterday I couldn't tolerate anything around my waste so it was dress time. Since dresses don't work well for breast feeding it has been a while since I wore any. At least I didn't get ride of all my old clothes, thank goodness for big closets.

Thanks for asking.









Sometimes the planning and anticipation is part of the fun. Dreaming and getting excited. I hope you get a wish. We spent 18 days in the parks this past year, and not even a dream fast pass. Oh well, it was still magical. Still I thought our odds were pretty good at least.

I have a trip report up (and half done) in other place in cyber space, PM if you want a link.


----------



## Rigama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Sometimes the planning and anticipation is part of the fun. Dreaming and getting excited. I hope you get a wish. We spent 18 days in the parks this past year, and not even a dream fast pass. Oh well, it was still magical. Still I thought our odds were pretty good at least.

I have a trip report up (and half done) in other place in cyber space, PM if you want a link.


I hope we get a wish too, though I doubt it. I never win anything. Ever. For a while I was going to these monthly meetings that had a door prize for being on time. The average attendance at these meetings was about 5 people. I went for half a year and never once won a prize. Sometimes there were multiple prizes given on one night, and I STILL never came up! Sigh. It'd be lovely, especially for ds, but I don't even want to think about it because I want our trip to be magical with or without a dream.

I'm thinking about making him a tee shirt. Something like "My First WDW Trip, 2007". Not because I think he'll get extra special treatment, but as something he can physically do to help make this a lasting memory. Heck, I might make one for myself while I'm at it!

We bought him a few disney themed dollar store items that will be secretly stashed in our luggage. Once we check into the hotel dh will take ds to look for ice or something and the "gifts" will come out along with a letter from Tink (or maybe Peter Pan-ds' fav. character) that says something like "Dear Ds, Welcome to the most magical place on earth. I'm so glad you came for a visit. Keep on the lookout for me and my friends. Have a magical time!" and ds will discover them while he's looking around the room. It's crazy how geeked I am about this trip!

Question: How does the Waking Tinkerbell thing work? Not having ever been to wdw, I have no visual of where to go-though with my early riser, I've no worries about being at the park for rope drop. Also, my SIL wanted to know which horse on the the carousel is Cinderella's.

Oy. Either 8 or 9 days to go...depending on if you count the morning we leave!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
I hope we get a wish too, though I doubt it. I never win anything. Ever. For a while I was going to these monthly meetings that had a door prize for being on time. The average attendance at these meetings was about 5 people. I went for half a year and never once won a prize. Sometimes there were multiple prizes given on one night, and I STILL never came up! Sigh. It'd be lovely, especially for ds, but I don't even want to think about it because I want our trip to be magical with or without a dream.

I'm thinking about making him a tee shirt. Something like "My First WDW Trip, 2007". Not because I think he'll get extra special treatment, but as something he can physically do to help make this a lasting memory. Heck, I might make one for myself while I'm at it!

We bought him a few disney themed dollar store items that will be secretly stashed in our luggage. Once we check into the hotel dh will take ds to look for ice or something and the "gifts" will come out along with a letter from Tink (or maybe Peter Pan-ds' fav. character) that says something like "Dear Ds, Welcome to the most magical place on earth. I'm so glad you came for a visit. Keep on the lookout for me and my friends. Have a magical time!" and ds will discover them while he's looking around the room. It's crazy how geeked I am about this trip!

Question: How does the Waking Tinkerbell thing work? Not having ever been to wdw, I have no visual of where to go-though with my early riser, I've no worries about being at the park for rope drop. Also, my SIL wanted to know which horse on the the carousel is Cinderella's.

Oy. Either 8 or 9 days to go...depending on if you count the morning we leave!

Your gift idea sounds great. One year a women from another board was going to send my DD's a post card. She did, but she sent a package from WDW witha wand in it, post cards from charaters and something for Lily too. It was so nice. That was my magical moment.

Other advice is use fast pass and if you want a dream fast pass your best bet is to be in line for something right when the park opens. They give it out then.


----------



## Rigama

Thanks for the tip-but what is a dream fastpass? Also, when you say be in line for something when the park opens do you mean public opening or EMH opening?

Also, great trip report. I laughed my rear off!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Thanks for the tip-but what is a dream fastpass? Also, when you say be in line for something when the park opens do you mean public opening or EMH opening?

Also, great trip report. I laughed my rear off!

Get there at opening, and got right to a ride you want to get on. We often try for dumbo because the line gets really long and no fast pass. We did see dream team people leaving it once, but we were too late.

Fast passes are what I think they give the most out of. Great idea because it costs them next to nothing, but it really doed make peoples days. They are landards with a card on them, and a tab you can pull off with a fast pass good anytime for all the rides that have fast passes on them for that park. You can only use it once each ride, but it does help when it is busy.


----------



## Rigama

great, thanks!

Are the dream fastpasses good for the entire family? I would assume so, but then again, I'm a newbie, so what do i know







Oh, and another general fastpass question...does each family member need to get a fastpass? So if 3 of us want a fastpass for Soarin' do we all use our tickets to get 1 fp each? It seems so, but I'd like to be sure.


----------



## wendygrace

Yes, each person that is going to ride needs to have a fastpass. Just remember that you are only alloted one fast past per time period. I can't remember the details but when you get a fast pass you have to be back at X time to ride and you can't get another pass until the time your fastpass return time is.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Kids with out tickets don't need fast passes (under 3) everyone else does.

You can't use your normal fast passes until the time named on it (even a min before.) You can use it any time after though, not only the time listed on it. They used to let you use it any time after, even days after. We have noticed that since the new dream fast passes they do not do this, and are a bit more careful about the fast pass times. I think it is because they have so many more people using the fast passes at any time now.

As soon as you can get a new one, do it. It does make for some breaking up (I go take the kid to the bathroom, and grab the food, you walk and get the passes and meet me here.) Having walky talkies or cell phones with unlimted use and long distance is a good thing.


----------



## flminivanmama

we also get fast passes for every member of the party even if they aren't planning on riding so that we can go on the ride more than once. this is great for something like test track or EE when your 7 year old says "take me again, that was awesome!!" and you can say "OK, let's go!"


----------



## AngieWin

I have mailed a good 70 postcards for the YOAMD, but nothing yet. I was hoping to win something before we went in July, just in case I dont get a dream down there. I hope I dont get my hopes up too high! A DVC membership would be a nice thing to win though!!


----------



## Rigama

Of course this is subject to change. Also, we know what we want to ride/do at each park, we have a priority list, so we don't have the Do it all or die mentality. I'm trying to convince dh that we should take a hotel break mid-day but he's hesitant because ds doesn't nap and he thinks that the travel to our hotel would be the rest. I'm hoping after a day he'll change his mind.

Monday 28
Arrive 1:25
Check in, hotel lunch rest
Magic Kingdom PM

Tuesday 29
Magic Kingdom
Cinderella's gala feast-6:00
Maybe Epcot PM

Wednesday 30
Pirate Adventure 9AM GF
10:00 Concourse Bfast(Just me and dh for stickey mickeys)
Animal Kingdom
Whispering Canyon Café 5:00
Maybe MK PM

Thursday 31
AM Water Parks
Mama Melrose 5:10
PM MGM
Fantasmic 9:00

Friday 1
MGM
PM Maybe DTD
Hoop Dee Doo 5:00
Date Night

Saturday 2
AM Animal Kingdom or Water Park
PM Epcot
50's Prime Time Café 5:15

Sunday 3
All Day Epcot
Maybe MK PM
Le Cellier 5:10
J/K Date

Monday 4
Hotel Day/ Faves day
Leave WDW 1:00
Depart 4:00

Suggestions and tips welcomed!
Thanks


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Sounds like fun, here are my recommendations.

Don't do DTD on a Friday night. It is a big local hang out and will be insane busy. In fact don't do DTD at night if you can do it during the morning it is a lot more fun or afteroon. Maybe on a leave or arrive day. If you don't make to to DTD you aren't missing that much. We skip it many trips, and many we do go we wish we had skipped it. No admission makes it really crazy.

Also do what ever park for that evening where you are eating dinner. For example you said MK and Cinderella's gala. Just stay there after. Dinner will eat up a lot of time. If you do go over to Epcot after take the Monorail, but it will take about 30 min of time.

The bus from closing time can be crazy and really long lines, standing room only. Not good when you have a kid who is asleep and a stroller to hold. Even harder when you have 2 kids, both asleep, one not so small anymore and a double stroller to hold (personal experience talking here.)









I would suggest maybe going to Epcot the 1st day, and MK the whole day on Tuesday (with a resort break if needed.) MK can fill up fast and it can be hard to get there half way through the day and not be able to ride anything they want because the lines are too long. Start fresh in the morning and get a lot done 1st thing. Epcot is one you don't really need to get there early for any reason (expect maybe Sorin, but just do that another day.)

I am so excited for you!


----------



## mirlow

Hey everyone, I haven't been around much but I have been enjoying reading all of your posts!

Rigama you are going to have so much fun!!!!!!! I still remember our first WDW trip. We were only there for four nights and it seemed like we did so much. There is usually some moment on our trip that I get teary eyed about. My kids are getting older so our trips are some what evolving and I hope that there will always be that sweet moment that brings a tear to my eye.

We were going to go to WDW during Spring Break, but to be honest I needed a vacation. We were there in 2005 for a few weeks during Spring Break and it was nuts. This was our first trip to Florida that we didn't go to WDW. We stayed in Daytona Beach for 4 nights and then headed over to Orlando. We stayed 4 nights at the Omni and it was awesome! We did things that we have never done before because we never wanted to leave WDW. It was strange being so close to Disney and not going, but we kept on hearing how crowded the parks were and knew we made the right decision.

Since I didn't get my fix in then, I'm starting to plan a trip in September during the free dining. We'll see how nuts it is.

Mrs.PhD I was reading your report and I just thought that would be me getting sick! My parents have a troller and when we go out on it on Lake Huron I usually always feel nauseated. BTW I don't know if I told you that I am from MI. My family still lives out there. We go out every yr.

Is anyone else planning for a trip?


----------



## mom2talus

I'm planning! We're doing our yearly four-night trip down in September again. We started when DS was 15 months old (cause I wanted to get his first haircut at the Magic Kingdom barber shop) and we've just gone every year since because we had such a great time.

We're staying at the Wilderness Lodge this year. I made the mistake (or maybe not...) of booking us at the Poly Concierge the first trip and now DH refuses to stay non-concierge. We've stayed at AKL and the Contemporary. We really liked AKL, but there's not much available with the construction going on there.

I've only made a few reservations, but I'm very excited!


----------



## flminivanmama

i'm planning one & maybe 2 - october 7-14 for sure and maybe a day and a half in june.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
Mrs.PhD I was reading your report and I just thought that would be me getting sick! My parents have a troller and when we go out on it on Lake Huron I usually always feel nauseated. BTW I don't know if I told you that I am from MI. My family still lives out there. We go out every yr.

The thing is I am not prone to motion sickness. I brought pills just in case, next time I think I will premedicate tp be proactive. The girls are asking when we can go again. I told them when Lily was in Kindergarten (she is 2 almost 3 now.)

No trips to WDW until May 08 for us. A bit of a break. We had a red letter WDW season so far in 2007. Jan the whole family, March 3 nights just DH and I and I and May the cruise and a few nights at WDW too. We love to go a few times a year, but with Anna in school now I really don't think I can pull her out twice a year after K.

MI can be lovely in the summer. One of the reasons the pull to go to WDW isn't as strong in the summer (that and FLA can be miserable in the summer.)


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2talus* 
I made the mistake (or maybe not...) of booking us at the Poly Concierge the first trip and now DH refuses to stay non-concierge.

That is just like us. It drives me nuts because we are going back to the Polynesian (our first and favorite) this Sept. We haven't stayed there since August of 2004 and I can't decide what type of room to get. While I love the Hawaii long house there are some things that bother me about the service there.

We also love the AKL. It looks like the only way our family of five can stay in the Kilimanjaro Club is to book a two bedroom since the DVC has taken over the fifth floor. The rooms look nice, but I'm not staying anywhere there is construction going on. I made that mistake once! We'll just have to wait. Instead of doing our favorite PR/AKL split we are going to give the YC a try.

flminivanmama we went last Oct. and it was awesome! We had so much fun with The Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP. We thought about going back again during Oct., but we decided to give Sept. a try and take advantage of the free dining (although I'm not to fond of the food for kids).


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
flminivanmama we went last Oct. and it was awesome! We had so much fun with The Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP. We thought about going back again during Oct., but we decided to give Sept. a try and take advantage of the free dining (although I'm not to fond of the food for kids).

we go every October - used to be not crowded then but that's sort of changed. we are currently trying to come up with a different time of year for our annual trip that's not too hot, not too crowded, and won't entail missing too much school. but I'm not sure that time exists.

we love F&W and MNSSHP - we could do P&P instead.... and just go for the day for F&W.....

free dining wouldn't work for us because my kids are soooo picky and eat so little. I've looked at it every year and it just doesn't seem right for us.

we have the DDE card which saves us 20% - including on alcohol


----------



## Bestbirths

Hello Disney People!!! Can I join? My dd is taking a wish trip in September and I want to plan plan plan to not have any suprizes except nice ones...and I know mdc mama's can help us make sure not to get too exausted there and keep it simple (like mid day when all the cranky people were in a hot room they call the eating establishment and it was reminiscent of Dantes inferno)...and kids were all cranky and sad...I'd like to avoid those moments and go for the magic.


----------



## ChristyM26

Wow... how did I never see this tribe before?? I didn't think that there were Disney people here (all I ever see on the other boards is how much people HATE Disney). I don't think I have time to go back and read all the back posts (I may try), so I'll try and catch up and all. This is so cool though!


----------



## Bestbirths

Ok I feel the need for confession time. Hello, my name is Shelly and I am a disney person. It has been five years since my last Trip to WDW. I believe that my mom took me to Disneyland on it's very first opening day or when the park was fairly new. We went many times a year until age nine when we moved from SoCal. We moved to Kansas when I was nine and I would wake up having dreamed of disney and the beach all night only to be in Kansas and it was like...waking up to a nightmare. Well. I'll be 40 this year and am still in Kansas. I have made 3 trips to disneyland and 2 one day trips to disneyworld (sandwiched inbetween four days of cross country driving with a vanload of children) in the past 30 years. This wish trip we will be flying. We will be staying for 6 days at GKTW. It will be our most consentrated disney ever. I am really excited. Some other things about me..I try not to buy Nestle when at the parks. I do have to separate the bigger corporate picture out of my mind to have fun there. I once was accused of having too many disney character themed things in our home and I did purge the home of commercialized items actually. I have been torn about my love of Disney sometimes. I don't agree with everything about disney. I am conflicted a bit, like I have blocked the disney channel from our tv because I don't like the messages in the shows. We like rollercoasters though! My dd wants to ride rollercoasters and ride in a carriage with Cinderella. That was her wish!


----------



## wendygrace

Hi Shelly! Glad you found us over here! And to you too ChristyM26!

Shelly, I am as conflicted as you are. But my kids love Disney and they were only introduced to Disney when we were stuck in the hospital for six weeks. The were a lifeline at a time when my son couldnt' get out of bed and didn't/couldn't interact much. At least he could smile and laugh while he watched. Before that time, I had vowed to never have Disney in our home much to my dh's dismay as he loves Little Mermaid and other Disney movies.

Oh, shoot. Gotta run. Write more later.


----------



## AngieWin

Welcome Shelly and Christy!! A group of us found each other on a Disney board when we were posting about nursing toddlers and we realized alot of us were here too!

Shelly, I am in Missouri in the KC area, anywhere close to you??


----------



## Bestbirths

maybe an hour away...we are in Kansas. I know of the board of which you speak. I DIS too. I used the board to plan our second one day trip to WDW after our first unplanned one day trip didn't go so well. The second trip we mapped out the way we were going to see the park with a strategy, having pre researched the rides that we wanted and planned a midday character meal with minnie. The first trip we waited in line for 2 hours for dd (then 3) to see mickey mouse only for her to say "NOT THAT MICKEY!!!" in a dissapointed tone when we got to the front. She really had wanted to see Minnie but called them both Mickey, only she meant the lady mickey. It was the end of the day and we left Florida without her getting to see Minnie, and she was so sad because she had said before that is the only thing she wanted to do. We pretty much asked each person (seven people) the one thing they wanted to do and made sure that we did those and she was the only one of everyone that didn't get to do their thing. So we came back 6 months later and did the Minnie character lunch.

On the first trip we spent half the day in toontown, and we endured Mr. Toads wild ride five times over. I was dissapointed that the children missed small world and dumbo for lesser rides so the next trip we didn't go to any ride that didn't have a grade of A or B. 2nd time around we did a commando style plan where we went to stroller rental, marched up main st. through cinderellas castle, did dumbo 1st, then, (not in order) spent a while at toontown, did tikiroom, the jungle cruise and pirates, the railroad, the haunted mansion, the carosel, smallworld, poo, peter pan's flight, buzz lightyear, barnstormer roller coaster, big thunder mt. railroad, splash mountain, and space mountain, we saw the Spectromagic share a dream come true parade, and the children were read a story by Ariel at her grotto all in one day!!!

We did get to do two hours straight on Buzz lightyear with no lines on the first trip. It was the week after Sept 11th and the crowds were low.


----------



## Rigama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Sounds like fun, here are my recommendations.

Don't do DTD on a Friday night. It is a big local hang out and will be insane busy. In fact don't do DTD at night if you can do it during the morning it is a lot more fun or afteroon. Maybe on a leave or arrive day. If you don't make to to DTD you aren't missing that much. We skip it many trips, and many we do go we wish we had skipped it. No admission makes it really crazy.

Also do what ever park for that evening where you are eating dinner. For example you said MK and Cinderella's gala. Just stay there after. Dinner will eat up a lot of time. If you do go over to Epcot after take the Monorail, but it will take about 30 min of time.

The bus from closing time can be crazy and really long lines, standing room only. Not good when you have a kid who is asleep and a stroller to hold. Even harder when you have 2 kids, both asleep, one not so small anymore and a double stroller to hold (personal experience talking here.)









I would suggest maybe going to Epcot the 1st day, and MK the whole day on Tuesday (with a resort break if needed.) MK can fill up fast and it can be hard to get there half way through the day and not be able to ride anything they want because the lines are too long. Start fresh in the morning and get a lot done 1st thing. Epcot is one you don't really need to get there early for any reason (expect maybe Sorin, but just do that another day.)

I am so excited for you!

Thank you for all your suggestions! I think that dh wanted to do epcot for the emh. It's funny. I've spent hours over the last 8 months planning every detail of this trip, and he comes along the last week and realizes he hasn't really contributed so he decides to take over the calendar. Silly man.

3 days to go! Our in laws will be in late tonight, and we'll be in the air at 6am Monday morning. Waa-Hoo!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Thank you for all your suggestions! I think that dh wanted to do epcot for the emh. It's funny. I've spent hours over the last 8 months planning every detail of this trip, and he comes along the last week and realizes he hasn't really contributed so he decides to take over the calendar. Silly man.

3 days to go! Our in laws will be in late tonight, and we'll be in the air at 6am Monday morning. Waa-Hoo!


So happy for you!!!!!!! Men, what are you going to do with them. At least he is getting excited about the trip.

My EMH adivce is if you are not going to do EMH at the park on the day they have it, don't go to that park. Not as many people are hopping, so the parks do really get more busy on EMH days. So you are doing the the right thing by hopping over to it, instead of spending the whole day there.

Have a magical time!

Bestbirths and ChristyM26 welcome, we are happy to have you. No need to hide your love for Disney in the closet on this thread.







:


----------



## ollineeba

Rigama- have a wonderful trip!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bestbirths* 
maybe an hour away...we are in Gardner, Kansas. .

I have some AP friends in Gardner!! We have a Kansas City AP board with some Gardner members. Wonder if you know them! I can pm you more info on the kc board if you are interested.

My 1 year old calls Minnie - Mickey also. Well it sounds more like Meeka!


----------



## Rigama

Wowie wow wow!

We are flying out in one day! Heee heee heee!





























:







:














:


----------



## flminivanmama

so exciting!!! have a great time!!!!!


----------



## wendygrace

Have fun! We are counting down here. 28 days!


----------



## AngieWin

We still have 6 weeks to go!! Have fun!!!


----------



## AngieWin

I have 2 boys, at the time of our trip in July they will be 4 and 23 months, and the characters they like all have swords(pirates), lazers(Buzz), knives (Peter Pan), or light sabres(star wars), although my almost 4 year old is insisting he be Cinderella at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique







How do you tame the violence of the characters aimed towards the boys?!?!


----------



## moonmama22

We leave in three days! I have loved Disney for as long as I can remember! I have been waiting to take ds, and we figure now is good because he is still free (for another month!) Unfortunately, just recently, ds has been terrified of anything dressed up - we go to the local WNBA games and he freaks out if the mascot comes within 50 feet of him. Please convince me that this is not going to be a major problem!!! We decided not to do a character breakfast, unless he drastically changes his tune! We're staying in the All Star Sports - traveling as economically as possible - and are staying for 6 days. Other than the flight, I'm so excited I can hardly stand it - I just hope ds has a good time... Any suggestions on bringing drinks/waters vs. buying them when we get there? I don't want him drinking soda or "fruit drinks" the whole time we're there...


----------



## wendygrace

As for "taming the violence", I have no suggestions. Ds is really into Peter Pan but not into Capt Hook and I'm not even sure he "sess" the sword Peter has. Its just not in his personality. I see kids running around playing these things and he just looks at them like they are weird. He's four though so perhaps in a year or two he'll get into it and then I'll be asking the question.









moonmmama22, I'm so excited for you. We have 27 more days. I don't know what to tell you about the characters although I've heard that the characters don't approach the kids (except at the meals) so you probably won't have to much trouble. As for water, I hear there are water fountains everywhere but to take drink packets or a filter as the water tastes funny but its safe to drink, obviously.


----------



## Bestbirths

OT AngieWin- I guarantee I know the AP family in Gardner you know! I have joined the AP online group but when you don't use it regularly, you have to re register to get on. I need to re register again.


----------



## Bestbirths

taming the violence...ok if my girls had princess wands they would hit each other over the head with them. So I do the tiara, and I will go all out with the dress hair and shoes. But we don't do wands. Dh calls them brother beaters.

We removed all violent toys from the house, but swords are a little different because the way they play with it is to hit the swords against each other and they don't hit each other with them. Same with light sabers. Any given week at our homeschool group in Gardner, the kids will play with light sabers and as long as they don't hit each other I am pretty ok with it. If I had my choice they wouldn't use them at all. I think my son got his at a garage sale and it could disappear if it becomes a problem.


----------



## ChristyM26

To all of you who have a trip coming up, I'm so jealous! Have fun!

About the violence issue... well, the only experience I have so far is while we were growing up (I have 3 brothers and a sister) and despite the love of transformers and star wars and all of that, none of us is a violent person. My mom and dad always made sure to explain to us the right and wrong ways to get out aggression and play was just that - play. I think as long as they understand that it's not ok to hit other people like in real life, that it's ok.


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonmama22* 
Unfortunately, just recently, ds has been terrified of anything dressed up .... Any suggestions on bringing drinks/waters vs. buying them when we get there? I don't want him drinking soda or "fruit drinks" the whole time we're there...

Bryce was scared of the easter bunny and the Royals mascot before our first trip, but when we go to Disneyland and saw the characters he loved them!!! I think part of it was because he was familiar with those characters and already knew them. The only ones he had a problem with were the villians and the Monsters Inc characters.

Disney will let you bring in water/snacks in a soft side cooler. We bring in frozen water bottles and the ice thaws nicely while keeping the water cool most of the day. We are staying offsite so we have access to a kitchen/fridge. Water and ice are FREE in the parks, but you have to ask for them. But some people say the taste of the water in Florida is bad. I dont remember it being that way though.


----------



## AngieWin

That makes me feel a little bit better about the violence stuff. My boys can make swords out of absolutely anything!! And even Noah my 1 year old can make the gun sound effects







I'm trying to encourage more gentle play, but it feels like an uphill battle some days!!

Bestbirths - yes re-register!! I'd love to see you over on that board!


----------



## moonmama22

I get myself so stressed out about these things.







: Last time we went, it was just the two of us, and we drove, so we had a cooler, case of water, and didn't have to worry about how much we packed. This time, we are so worried about keeping luggage to a minimum, since we will have to carry that, plus a carseat, and ds, who will probably not want to walk through the airport at 6am. I would love to pack bottles of water, but that will add a lot of weight!
Thanks for the encouragement about the characters! We just keep telling him that it is ok if he doesn't want to get close to them, and he can just wave from a distance. He seems okay with that, and is excited about the shows and the parades, so really, as long as he has fun, I don't care about the rest of it...


----------



## Mrs.PhD

It does seem like Disney's answer to the princess theming but only for boys is pirates. This means swords and guns. They seem to be everywhere at WDW, and it always surprises me. It seem so anti Disney really. I only have girls, so it doesn't effect me as much.

As far as brining food goes, I know of a few online places that will deliver an order to you. We used one and was very happy with it. It is $10 delivery charge, and the prices are very close to that of the grocery store (like maybe 5 or 10 cents more an item.) They have a list of what they can order, but I found they would add almost anything I would request to it (if the stores had it.) Anyone who wants the website, pm me. They bring it to your resort, and the resort will hold it if you aren't there yet (and have paid for it already.)

We did pack a few things of milk boxs (and soy) in some Rubbermaid in our luggage. It worked out well.

The water at WDW used to be really nasty. They must of added an filter system. It isn't as bad anymore. It is rather good in the parks, and not bad at the resorts


----------



## AngieWin

The soft sided coolers should be easy to fold and pack in a suitcase if you want to take them. I understand about wanting to keep the luggage/etc to a minimum. This time we will not only have a stroller, 2 carseats, luggage for 6!!!, but also all the baseball equipment my stepson will need for his tournament our first week down there. But I guess I cant complain too much, it means an extra week at Disney for me!









Another alternative is to ship a box of misc down to meet you at the resort. I have heard of alot of families doing that so they can cut down on their luggage. Ship a box of snacks, waterbottles, etc down and you can use the box to ship back souveniours, etc. DH has done this with his golf clubs and we might ship back some of the baseball cra... um, stuff!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

We carry our soft sided cooler bag on the plane as a personal item. Now that they don't allow liquds it isn't as useful, but they have no problems with it. we pack it up with some food, even fresh furit and such (as long as you are not flying out or in of the country.)







:


----------



## wendygrace

Help! I need to buy sunscreen for Disney and it needs to accept Paypal. Anyone know of any good sellers of sunscreen that accept paypal? Also, how much sunscreen do I need for two fair skinned preschoolers, and two adults for a week at Disney?


----------



## AngieWin

I saw you got your paypal question answered on the dis, but I think the recommended "dose" is 2 tsp of sunscreen, and to reapply if they are in water or sweat for a long period of time.


----------



## wendygrace

Thanks. Now I have to decide which sunscreen is the least toxic. I suppose it doesn't matter to terribly much since we use it so rarely around here. We rarely go outside during the heat of the day and we stay in the shade and wear protective clothing most of the time. Matter of fact, the kids and I are wearing sunwear.


----------



## Bestbirths

I use California Baby Sunblock. I find it to be tolerable for my people with chemical sensitivity to be around (such as if we have it on we can share the same car), so I think it is fairly non toxic. I like the way it works. Here is a link to someone selling the stick version on ebay. I usually pay $17 dollars a bottle so it looks like I too am going to check out ebay for a deal. I don't want to run out of sunblock so I might get four bottles to take on our trip for eight people.


----------



## Bestbirths

Here is a link to the exact kind we use. Wow. I am going to buy mine on ebay too. Right now the bidding is at $4.89! It is usually $17 in stores for that bottle and $14 for the bottle through special offers at the coop we belong to if that gives you an idea how to bid.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Heya Mamas (and Papas).

We are planning our first family trip to Disney for next February. We booked the flights and our hotel. We are staying at the Pop Century because we need to be really budget conscious. We are going with my Mom and have requested an adjoining room.

My last trip to Disney was when I was a teenager. This trip will be my 3rd or 4th time. We camp a lot as a family, and this is only our second big trip as a family.

I wanted to share a tip I discovered recently! You know how you can only book restaurant and character dinners 180 days in advance to the day? If you are booked at a hotel at Disney then you can book them 180 days in advance to the day of your *check-in*. That means that you can book some things 181+ days in advance! A big advantage for some of the popular character dinners/breakfasts.

nak- another tip - at 10 kids kids pay adult prices for admission and tickets, but if at check-in they are 9, even if they turn 10 the next day, they are priced at 9 for the whole trip. we almost went around my son's birthday and arriving just before his bday would have saved up $$$$ over booking just afterwards.

carolynn


----------



## Bestbirths

cool tips! Thank you!


----------



## Rigama

Thank you all so much for your tips and advice! We had a wonderful vacation, though we're all happy to be home again. We got everything done that we really really wanted to do, and even got some extra "frosting" stuff done too.

The food was wonderful (except the counter service in Germany. Didn't like it at all). My favorite meal was at Le Cellier. YUM! CBR was nice. We had requested Aruba or Jamaica, but ended up in Barbados, which was totally fine. the walk to Old Port Royal didn't bother us much, and getting our luggage back to the Customs House was easy peasy. We had great luck with the bus service, and wonderful luck with the lines. Mostly we went in the early mornings, rested after lunch at the resort for a couple of hours (though ds never napped!) and then played for a couple more hours after dinner.

Soarin' was an awsome ride! Oh, and I kissed Jack Sparrow. He comandeered our raft over to Tom Sawyer Island and my hubby shouted "Hey Jack, can she get a kiss?" He came over to me and Ds and went to hug ds (he's always mistaken for a girl) when I leaned in and gave him a hug and peck on the cheek. That was pretty cool. Dh got it on video. It's the closest I'll ever get to Johnny Depp, but it'll do!

We didn't win any dreams. It kinda bummed me out because we went with my BIL, SIL and thier 3 kids. They were all so crabby the whole time and didn't do much smiling or anything, but they kept winning small dreams. It made me wonder if my own family were crabby and yelling at each other if we'd have had better chances of winning something. But we had so much fun, that ulitmately it didn't matter that we didn't get anything. Though a fast pass would have been nice!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
Thank you all so much for your tips and advice! We had a wonderful vacation, though we're all happy to be home again. We got everything done that we really really wanted to do, and even got some extra "frosting" stuff done too.

The food was wonderful (except the counter service in Germany. Didn't like it at all). My favorite meal was at Le Cellier. YUM! CBR was nice. We had requested Aruba or Jamaica, but ended up in Barbados, which was totally fine. the walk to Old Port Royal didn't bother us much, and getting our luggage back to the Customs House was easy peasy. We had great luck with the bus service, and wonderful luck with the lines. Mostly we went in the early mornings, rested after lunch at the resort for a couple of hours (though ds never napped!) and then played for a couple more hours after dinner.

Soarin' was an awsome ride! Oh, and I kissed Jack Sparrow. He comandeered our raft over to Tom Sawyer Island and my hubby shouted "Hey Jack, can she get a kiss?" He came over to me and Ds and went to hug ds (he's always mistaken for a girl) when I leaned in and gave him a hug and peck on the cheek. That was pretty cool. Dh got it on video. It's the closest I'll ever get to Johnny Depp, but it'll do!

We didn't win any dreams. It kinda bummed me out because we went with my BIL, SIL and thier 3 kids. They were all so crabby the whole time and didn't do much smiling or anything, but they kept winning small dreams. It made me wonder if my own family were crabby and yelling at each other if we'd have had better chances of winning something. *But we had so much fun, that ulitmately it didn't matter that we didn't get anything. Though a fast pass would have been nice!*

Oh, so glad to hear you guys had a good trip!!!!!!!!

I have often wondered the same thing about us. We never let little things get in the way of our good time at WDW, and we never get wishes. Even with out dream fast passes we know what we are doing enough to still get on what we want with out waiting.

I was glad that when we were on the cruise with BIL and SIL we didn't do the parks with them. They tend to be the same way, and almost never want to listen to DH's and mine experience of being there before and knowing how to do things. It can be hard to keep everyone happy in a group too, especially with kids. However we have really good friends with kids the same age as ours. We have been to WDW 3 times with them and always have a wonderful time. They are really easy going, as are we (but I do tend to be the one pushing everyone to get moving and be on time for places.)

If you have a trip report anywhere, let me know. I would love to read it.


----------



## ChristyM26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rigama* 
But we had so much fun, that ulitmately it didn't matter that we didn't get anything. Though a fast pass would have been nice!

I'm glad you had fun!

Oh how I miss Disney... and now we have to wait until the babies are bigger (well, born first).

I don't know if any of you listen to podcasts but if you haven't listened to this one: http://www.distantcreations.com/insidethemagic/ check it out! The podcast is done by a guy who lives in Orlando, goes to the parks regularly and has some great connections. Also, there are a bunch of cast members who listen/contribute info so sometimes we get stuff before it's released to the public.


----------



## flminivanmama

Christy I went when I was about 20+ weeks pregnant with my twins - I had a blast!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I am having fun planning our trip. I am planning where we will eat and to maximize the dining plan. This vacation planning sure brings out the OC in me!

Carolynn


----------



## Rigama

Mrs.PhD, I don't have a trip report anywhere yet. I'm still doing laundry and grocery shopping!

We definately want to go back, but probably won't be able to afford it for another 5 or 6 years







But I think it'll be fun to do WDW with an 11 year old. As it was, ds was able to do everything he really wanted to do. We were concerned that since he was right at 40 1/4 inches a week before we left that we may have an issue. But apparently he grew something fierce. He's about 42 now. Good thing it's shorts season since his pants are all capri's now. His favorite was Kali River Rapids (which we rode 4 times), followed by Splash and Big Thunder. He was terribly disappointed in Goofy's Barnstormer. He insisted he was ready for The Tower Of Terror, and as a parent I was put in the tough spot of trying to decide whether I know better than ds or if I should trust him. I decided to trust him, and it turns out he was SO not ready. Throughout the line I reminded him that all he had to do was say so and we'd take him out of line and Dh and I would child swap, but he was adamant. The poor guy was so excited as we entered the first elevator, and was excited as we got into the service elevator, but once the drops came he was so terrified he couldn't even scream. He just sat there with big eyes and shaking legs. I feel so bad that I let him go on the ride even though I KNEW he wasn't ready.

My SIL and fam came out to stay with us for a couple of days before we all flew out together. Ugh. I always knew we were essentally different types of parents, but having them in my home and going on vacation with them really underscored those differences. From small things like the first morning here. I made them pancakes, which they devoured. When SIL said they tasted good I said "Yeah, not bad for whole wheat!" BIL literally choked and looked sick. I found it amusing. They have 3 kids, 8, 3 and 18mos. The 18mo old was born with a bad heart and had heart surgery immediately after he was born. He spent weeks in NicU. Yet they didn't when he was a few months old and still don't now, hold him or pay any attention to him. At one point they decided it was time for him to nap so they put him in a pack and play in my room and left him there, screaming, for 1.5 hours till he finally cried himself down. They threatened him with spanking for not going to sleep. I am so heartsick. If it had been my ds who'd had surgery as a newborn, I'd never put him down. Ever. One night Bil and Sil went to MK while I stayed at the hotel to watch the kids. When I pulled the baby out of the stroller, where he'd been all day, his diaper was so wet that he soaked through his clothes and the stoller was drenched. I got him cleaned up and I laid with him for a while. He screamed for about 30 minutes, but I hugged him through it. He simply wouldn't let me move away from him, and he wasn't happy with just being hugged. He literally climbed on top of my body and wrapped himself in my arms. Maybe I'm reading into it but it struck me as sad that he was so desperate for human touch that once he got some contact he needed full on holding. I was happy to oblige. But when SIL came back, she said "you didn't put him in his crib?" and seemed annoyed that he was sleeping with his head and chest on my belly. And this is the way they treat their other two kids as well. I try not to judge, but-well, I do. The 8 year old seems depressed. He NEVER smiles, and if DH or I put a hand on his shoulder or gave him a hug, he'd hover around us looking for more. The 3 year old cries and screams constantly, and is always being threatend with being spanked. At one point we were at dinner and she had a butter knife. Her mom told her to put it down and she didn't, so she smacked her hand really hard and the knife came flying at me. I think that scene bothered ds more than the Tower Of Terror did. So as much fun as we had away from my in laws, we will NEVER go on vacation with them again. Ever. But at least they kept winning small dreams







:

My personal favorite rides were Soarin' and Tower of Terror, though I thought Rockin' Rollercoaster was fun too. I was disappointed in Mission Space, but thought Space Mountain was very exciting. and I loved Kali River Rapids, but only because ds was having so much fun with it. We did 50's Prime Time, and it was okay. I think the waiter played it down after the butter knife incident. Mama Melrose was dispappointing, The HDDR was so fun and I found the food tasty. DH didn't much care for the chicken and he does't like ribs. BUT he's an actor, and found the show to be a riot. We'll definately do that again. We also did the dinner at 1900 park faire and I was impressed with the buffet. The best meal, though, was Le Cellier. Oh YUM! Dh's favorite meal was Whispering Canyon Cafe. He said that although the food at Le Cellier was better, he liked the atmosphere of WCC (but that happened to be the only dinner that didn't involve the in laws, so I think that's why!).

So there you have it. A summarized trip report. Sorry it was so long!


----------



## flminivanmama

great trip report









good thing you learned now not to vacation with them again - poor kids though!


----------



## ChristyM26

Andrea, I wouldn't have as much fun pregnant (it's just me! I'd be mad I can't go on Aerosmith or Thunder Mountain or... well you get the idea). And DH and I discussed it - we want to wait until the babies are old enough to really enjoy the trip. We think 4 years old or so... we'll see how long I can hold out!

Carolynn, last time we went we stayed at Pop Century and we loved it. The theming is so much fun. Lots of people complain about the rooms being really bare but I thought they were ok. Besides, the way we look at it, our room is really just a place to sleep and change. We're there to be in the parks, not our room.


----------



## flminivanmama

don't forget if you go before they are 3 they'll be free









we went *with* kids for the first time when the twins were 17 months & the baby was 8 weeks and they LOVED it (well the twins did anyway LOL)


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Well I am one that is can't wait until they are old enough. That would mean not going myself, and I just can't do that. We bought DVC when Anna was a baby, and they are so lucky to have been more times then most adults.

Anna is 6, she has been to WDW 12 times now I think. That sounds about right.

Lily is 2, I think she has been 5 times now, or is it 6. I have to sit and think.

If it is mater of being able to afford it and can't go to often I understand waiting.

If you feel you can't enjoy it (and they can't either) until they are older you might just be wrong. Disney is really easy with young kids, one of the best places to go really. Keep an open mind.


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
If you feel you can't enjoy it (and they can't either) until they are older you might just be wrong. Disney is really easy with young kids, one of the best places to go really. Keep an open mind.










Very true! It was so much easier and cheaper when they were younger. Now they are 12,8 & 6. My older two just want to go day and night. No more naps. The candle can't burn at both ends!
Now I get to deal with bickering, food issues, fighting over who sleeps on the daybed, what ride to go on.
We still have a great time, but I do miss how much easier it was when they were younger.

I find it more difficult to plan our trips now that they are older. I really use to have fun planning now it's so time consuming for me. We're going in Sept. and I haven't made any ADR yet! Part of me wants to just go and play it by ear, but I know that would be to risky.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Oh, and when they are babies and younger kids you do not have to worry about taking them out of school. You only have a few years you can do that (and then like me you take them out anyway, but still worry about it.)

I even went pregnant with both girls. I didn't mind not riding the rides, I knew I would be able to later. There are many you can ride pregnant though (and with small kids.)









One warning. Taking them young does seem to guarantee you will have a child who is a Disney World fan.

If you don't want to go I understand. If you really want to and are not going because of the kids, keep an open mind. It really is a lot better then many people would think. Much easier then most family vacations with a baby. After all parents with babies need vacations too.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Thanks for the recommendation on Pop Century. Our budget is tight and I just can't justify spending the extra $$ on a fancier room - but oh how I wish money weren't an issue. Some of those spendy hotels look awesome.


----------



## goodcents

I wanted you all to know that Kundalini mama passed away. She posted on this thread (or maybe our old ones). There is a thread in TAO for her.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
I wanted you all to know that Kundalini mama passed away. She posted on this thread (or maybe our old ones). There is a thread in TAO for her.










Oh no! What happened? Can you post a link? I haven't been reading much latley, just my subed threads. I am so sad.







: Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Back when I 1st came to MDC and joined this thread (the old one.) There was a women who was so sweet and helpful to me about info for Lily's food allergies, probootics and things like that. She had cancer and reading her story made me cry, it was so close to my heart since my dear sister in law died of breast cancer 9 years ago.

That was Kundalini mama wasn't it? Am I remembering this right? I can't seem to find any old posts. She was so brave and so loving.

So sad. It is so terribly sad when mothers with young children die. I wish everyday that my sister in law was here to see her kids grow and become wonderful young adults.


----------



## shantimom

I know- we are spoiled rotten! But we got the year round resident passes- and we really do go once a month. Its a blast!


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Back when I 1st came to MDC and joined this thread (the old one.) There was a women who was so sweet and helpful to me about info for Lily's food allergies, probootics and things like that. She had cancer and reading her story made me cry, it was so close to my heart since my dear sister in law died of breast cancer 9 years ago.

That was Kundalini mama wasn't it? Am I remembering this right? I can't seem to find any old posts. She was so brave and so loving.

So sad. It is so terribly sad when mothers with young children die. I wish everyday that my sister in law was here to see her kids grow and become wonderful young adults.

Sounds like her Mrs. PhD. If you search her old posts under her user name - her very last post was about not being able to help someone with herbs because she wasn't feeling well. That post was less than a week before she died. I am really heartbroken - I was certain she was going to make it. Disney was part of her cancer treatment she used to say.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
Sounds like her Mrs. PhD. If you search her old posts under her user name - her very last post was about not being able to help someone with herbs because she wasn't feeling well. That post was less than a week before she died. I am really heartbroken - I was certain she was going to make it. Disney was part of her cancer treatment she used to say.


Yep, that is who I was remembering. She was so courageous and kind. I too felt she was going to beat this (as I did with my sister in law.)







:

shantimom welcome. Oh to visit WDW once a month!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

I didn't recognize the name at 1st because I was thinking of her as Amy.

She posted on this thread page 10. Here is a link.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...07#post7859107

That was back in April. She was getting an Annual Pass.

Sorry I am having a hard time processing this (as is many here.)


----------



## mirlow

Yes this just crushes my heart.

I didn't know anything about this mama except that she enjoyed Disney as much as I do.

This is very sad. I just can't even imagine what this family is going through. My dad died last yr and I couldn't believe the pain I felt.

My prayers are with this family.


----------



## AngieWin

That is so sad to hear! Prayers for her family.


----------



## flminivanmama

I saw that yesterday. I'd been reading her caring bridge site and I really thought she was going to beat this


----------



## goodcents

I really thought so too FL. I just looked back at her post from April. I wonder if she ever got to go on that trip she was talking about.







:

btw - you may want to stop by this thread....
Here's a thread I started in honour of her. I asked if you might include her in your signature line.


----------



## ChristyM26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Oh, and when they are babies and younger kids you do not have to worry about taking them out of school. You only have a few years you can do that (and then like me you take them out anyway, but still worry about it.)

If you don't want to go I understand. If you really want to and are not going because of the kids, keep an open mind. It really is a lot better then many people would think. Much easier then most family vacations with a baby. After all parents with babies need vacations too.










Well taking them out of school isn't an issue, because I'm a teacher, so I can't go unles it's a school vacation anyway, so obviously they would be out of school too.

And my DH has no patience for crowds, really. So when we do go, he's really taking a deep breath and remembering not to rush to much. But asking him to do that with two babies in a stroller is not going to happen.

Waiting stinks, but I know that when the time comes we'll enjoy it all the more because we waited. Besides, I figure waiting 3 or 4 years is a small price to pay for two babies.









That's to bad about kundalini-mama. I don't think I'd ever spoken with her, but I feel for her husband and her kids. That's awful.


----------



## flminivanmama

christy if you look back a few pages you'll see a bunch of us are crowd phobes, myself included.

when you go I *highly* recommend purchasing a memebership at one of the touring sites. they have plans to really help you avoid the crowds.


----------



## SusanInItaly

Just wanted to drop in and say "Hi"! I'm a DIS mama too, I hang on the budget board under a different username.

Nice to "meet" you guys!


----------



## flminivanmama

:


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Does anyone have a link for the most expensive meals under the dining plan? I saw a list on one of the boards but I can't remember which one. Trying to maximize our value...


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
Does anyone have a link for the most expensive meals under the dining plan? I saw a list on one of the boards but I can't remember which one. Trying to maximize our value...

found the link, but it is a ua violation to post it. pm me if interested


----------



## AngieWin

I have seen this question quite a bit on the other board, but it didnt address my needs, so I thought I would ask you gals!

What is the best bag for Disney?? When you will be using a double stroller, ring sling and an ergo? The baggalinis I see soooo much about wouldnt work with an ergo (but look cool!). I have an ergo, but not the backpack. I was considering that and I am "watching" one on ebay right now. What do you use??


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

For me, I think I will use a ring sling while waiting in line-ups and while eating, and a stroller for longer walks. I can't use a sling the whole day without dating a chiropractor! I wouldn't use a backpack carrier at all, for me, because they take up too much room to carry with me on a ride but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it behind, and I find they are better for longer walks rather than in-and-out kinda situations. I have a Baby Trekker and my dp prefers that over anything and are very comfortable for long walks but are fast to put on. It's cotton, too, so ok for hotter weather and has a good pocket in front.


----------



## flminivanmama

angie - I just put the bag on the stroller haha

of course now my kids are too old for strollers







:


----------



## ollineeba

Just checking in to say hi to the other Dis moms.
I just found out about Amy's passing and tears are just streaming down my face. I gave her a DDDDC and I remember how long it took me to come up with it.. words just couldn't express, ya know?








:


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
Just wanted to drop in and say "Hi"! I'm a DIS mama too, I hang on the budget board under a different username.

Nice to "meet" you guys!

I love the budget board!!! I am a frequent poster over there. I finally got over my freebie thread addiction!!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
For me, I think I will use a ring sling while waiting in line-ups and while eating, and a stroller for longer walks. I can't use a sling the whole day without dating a chiropractor! I wouldn't use a backpack carrier at all, for me, because they take up too much room to carry with me on a ride but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it behind, and I find they are better for longer walks rather than in-and-out kinda situations. I have a Baby Trekker and my dp prefers that over anything and are very comfortable for long walks but are fast to put on. It's cotton, too, so ok for hotter weather and has a good pocket in front.

I was thinking I would need the ergo for waiting in longer lines (hoping that I wont have too many of those!) and the rafiki planet area in AK. Noah will be 23 months and is about 32 lbs.


----------



## Bestbirths

I just found out about Amy's passing too. It is a shock. YK, ever since I read that she planned to leave for disney at the butt crack of dawn we've been saying that phrase too. I had never heard that phrase used before and it just had me rolling. We are leaving at the butt crack of dawn for disney also so we've been saying it alot. It's hard to believe that she's gone because she put such effort into healing, yk? She had such a sweet and positive attitude. She will be missed. I am glad they have extended family because her son is very ill too. Just thinking about a single papa with two boys and one of them sick...wow. She left on her blog that when she missed one of sweetpeas infusions they almost killed him with the wrong dose. So, it just pains me to think about sweetpea without Amy. Kids need there moms to keep track of those things at the hospital. so sad.


----------



## tiffanymm

Has anyone been to the water parks? We are thinking about going in a couple of weeks and can't decide if we should do blizzard beach or typhoon lagoon with our 4 year old.

Thanks!


----------



## flminivanmama

we go every time and love both SO much. we alternate on each visit. last year we went to BB so this OCt we'll be back at TL

both have SO much to do. for the littles there's a great tykes area at both.

you may prefer to skip the pool at TL because of the waves but that's up to what your child can handle.


----------



## SusanInItaly

I haven't done TL with kids, we've done BB and my kids LOVED it. My son (3 at the time) hung around the little shallow pool/water spray area while my DD (5 at the time) did all the little water slides by herself. I could see her from where was standing w/him, it worked out great. (normally they want to run in different directions!). We got there at opening so we could a spot w/shade. DH and I took turns going and doing the adults rides.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

As flminivanmama said both have good kiddy areas (and TL pool can be aggressive.)

As a general rule BB is better for younger and more timid kids. The kiddy area has one way in, one out and a number of slides kids can do themselves, or a parent can hold on their lap. There were none at TL that DD did not get splashed in the face at TL so in that way she did not like TL as much.

Also TL has a number of kid places, more spread out. Good but hard to watch a few kids at. Now that my DD is 6 I think she would be fine with TL and next time we go to water park we plan to do that.

One year we did both and BB was the true winter with the 4 and under crowd. After that we did BB for a few years. Also kids get a real kick out of the theming at BB. The Alligator on skies and melting snow men are fun!


----------



## Bestbirths

We got one snorkel for four kids to share and two scuba masks so they can practice snorkeling before we go to Discovery cove. Wouldn't want to look like noobs in front of all the fish....


----------



## mirlow

Good morning Disney moms.

I just finished our WDW plans yesterday. We're going during the free dining. We have never been in Sept. We might start a new tradition. We home school so we can go whenever we like and we thought the first week of Sept. wouldn't be so bad since most kids go back to school that week.

I made all of our ADR's at restaurants that we have never been to. We're going to try a couple of new CS restaurants, but I have to really look and see what they offer for kids. I just remember not being very happy with the selections last October. I'm also going to do the Garden Tea with my youngest. It's something I enjoy doing every trip. This year I decided to have my youngest go with me since the other three in the family will be playing golf.

We're going to try the water parks this year. We are going to try one in the morning and one in the afternoon. Any suggestions on what park we should do for morning/afternoon? What about eating there? It seems like the reviews I read weren't very good. Should we eat before or after we go to the WP?


----------



## flminivanmama

the year dh and I went after we got engaged (so he wasn't yet my dh lol lol) we went the day after labor day and the parks were EMPTY

Both water parks are great - I think either combo will be fine. how old are your kids?

you can look at all the menus on allearsnet.com - I print them out even LOL
here are the water park menus http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menus.htm#bliz

you can pack your own lunch & bring it in.... you could go to earl of sandwich at downtown disney - that's always good - and bring lunch from there.


----------



## Kirsten

Can anyone please tell me what/when/if there is something happening at DL or CA for the premiere/opening of High School Musical 2 on August 17th? I have been searching all over but can't seem to find any information....

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## flminivanmama

do you post at the other board? they have a DL forum....


----------



## Kirsten

I already looked at mouseplanet, where I do post occassionally. allears seemed to be WDW not DL - as far as I could tell. Which sites would you recommend? Thank you.


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I already looked at mouseplanet, where I do post occassionally. allears seemed to be WDW not DL - as far as I could tell. Which sites would you recommend? Thank you.









PM'd ya!


----------



## SusanInItaly

LOL, I just love the crazy community board...

But anyway, anyone DVC owners? I don't know if I'm allowed to profess my love here for Disney or not, LOL. It's our "happy place", lol!! Just walking thru the tunnel under the train and coming out and see the castle towering in front of you. I feel like a kid again!


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
Can anyone please tell me what/when/if there is something happening at DL or CA for the premiere/opening of High School Musical 2 on August 17th? I have been searching all over but can't seem to find any information....

Thanks in advance!!









I haven't heard of anything. They do have a HSM parade at DCA though.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
It's our "happy place", lol!! Just walking thru the tunnel under the train and coming out and see the castle towering in front of you. I feel like a kid again!









ours too!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
LOL, I just love the crazy community board...

But anyway, anyone DVC owners? I don't know if I'm allowed to profess my love here for Disney or not, LOL. It's our "happy place", lol!! Just walking thru the tunnel under the train and coming out and see the castle towering in front of you. I feel like a kid again!









We are DVC members and love it. We have 170 points at VWL. We wish it was BCV and a bit more points (like 220). We just make it work with what we got. We do a lot of studio trips, and have been going a few trips a year. I fear we are not going to be able to do this as much since DD is in 1st grade next year (and twice a year to take off work is a lot.)







: We have to go when DH has a break from teaching college. I don't like WDW in summer, too rainy.

Yep it is our happy place too.


----------



## StrawberryFields

Haven't had time to read the whole thread but I wanted to post in case someone is logged on and can give me some tips! I have to decide in ONE HOUR whether to take ds to WDW in October. He'll be just shy of 2 and I'll be 6 months pregnant. Dh is going there for a business trip so our stay would be free (in a Disney Resort) and the only cost is a $200 plane ticket for me, plus any food and activities for me and ds. Work will be covering all dh's expenses.

I can't decide!!! Dh will be in conferences a lot of the time so it will be just my pregnant self and ds but I have never been to Disney World and have always wanted to go. But will it be worth it? Ds is so young and I'd have to navigate the activities alone for the most part. Will they even let me take him on any rides since I'll be pregnant?

Off to read the thread...


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Haven't had time to read the whole thread but I wanted to post in case someone is logged on and can give me some tips! I have to decide in ONE HOUR whether to take ds to WDW in October. He'll be just shy of 2 and I'll be 6 months pregnant. Dh is going there for a business trip so our stay would be free (in a Disney Resort) and the only cost is a $200 plane ticket for me, plus any food and activities for me and ds. Work will be covering all dh's expenses.

I can't decide!!! Dh will be in conferences a lot of the time so it will be just my pregnant self and ds but I have never been to Disney World and have always wanted to go. But will it be worth it? Ds is so young and I'd have to navigate the activities alone for the most part. Will they even let me take him on any rides since I'll be pregnant?

Off to read the thread...

I hope you said yes!

There is a lot you can do pregnant and with a 2 year old. If you don't mind doing stuff alone and feel you can handel it pregnant, go for it.

The busses might be a bit difficult with a stroller and a almost 2 year old pregant and alone. Still I would more then guess that people would help you out (I know I would, and most people are very friendly and helpful.) I don't recomend staying until closing because of the bus situation, other then that you should be fine. Even then you could be fine if you did it right (then again Dh could be there at night right?)

Just take it easy and don't even try to do it all (or even most) and you will be fine.


----------



## StrawberryFields

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
I hope you said yes!

There is a lot you can do pregnant and with a 2 year old. If you don't mind doing stuff alone and feel you can handel it pregnant, go for it.

The busses might be a bit difficult with a stroller and a almost 2 year old pregant and alone. Still I would more then guess that people would help you out (I know I would, and most people are very friendly and helpful.) I don't recomend staying until closing because of the bus situation, other then that you should be fine. Even then you could be fine if you did it right (then again Dh could be there at night right?)

Just take it easy and don't even try to do it all (or even most) and you will be fine.

Thanks for the advice! I decided to go for it and I'm so excited! We are staying at the Coronado Springs resort. Since I have never been to Disney I was a little worried about spending the money and getting there and finding out that it would be a HUGE hassle to do anything and that we'd have to rent a car or ds would be too little for any of the activities and we'd be stuck in the hotel going stir-crazy.

I was able to spend a little time reading more about the area and found out that there is plenty of transportation so no need to rent a car (thank goodness!) and it seems like we will find plenty of things to do. And with a toddler it's not like we are going to want a jam-packed activity schedule anyway because he does need some nap time and down time.

Dh should be there at nights some of the time although some nights he may be out at networking shindigs. But he may end up with free time during the day too if he doesn't see any classes he likes at that particular time. So we'll see! I am going to spend as much time as I can now reading up on all the things that we can do!

Any recommendations on how many days we may want passes to get into the Magic Kingdom or any of the other parks? We will arrive early on Monday and leave early Saturday. Someone recommended Sea World to me and said their child much preferred Sea World to the MK at that age (2). I am hoping the conference offers discount tickets to some of the parks.

Oh, and ds is a little guy, only 20 lbs so I was thinking that for the busses I could maybe put him on my back in a mei tai and carry the stroller??


----------



## SusanInItaly

I'm glad you decided to go! You won't regret it!! Just do things at your own pace, and don't worry about what to see or whatever.

I've stayed at Coronado Springs twice, they have an awesome pool (called the Dig site) and I'd stay around that area personally. Not that far a walk to the food court or to bus stops. Coronado Springs is HUGE, that's it's only downfall. At the Dig site there is a baby pool, big pool (with wide stairs so he could play in that area) a playground and a pool bar. (virgin daquiri's LOL) The foodcourt at Coronado is pretty neat, it's set up like a market with different types of food all in one area. You sit down and have a "server" who basically just brings you drinks and clears your table.

I have personally found people to be very helpful overall. The days when you go to the park, I'd pack everything in one bag, because you will have to fold the stroller to get on the bus, but I bet someone will help if you need it. I've gone by myself a few times w/the kids when they were real little and 9 times out of 10 someone willingly helped me.

Take a bus to Downtown Disney one day, they have a huge Lego store, a HUGE Mickey store (the World of Disney) and the Rainforest Cafe, which my kids love/hate, LOL. (it "thunderstorms" in there, my son doesn't like it but my DD LOVES it.) We usually make a 1/2 day, get some popcorn or a sandwich at Earl of Sandwich (my fav!) and then head back to the hotel to nap and play in the pool.

Have fun!


----------



## SusanInItaly

Oh and we "own" at SSR. LOVE IT!


----------



## goodcents

Oh goodness. I just can't even deal. There are so many ticketing options etc and I am having a hard time deciding on a what to do. And whether or not we can even afford a trip. It would be me, my mother and my dd. I would leave DP and DS behind and go down to Florida for around 5 days.

We could:
Buy room only + tickets + meals
Go in late Sept and get a discount on tickets
Go in early october and get a "value rate"
Get a package for both of the above

It seems so difficult to compare apples to apples. I worked with a travel agent on our last trip and she was great. I subsequently had her quote two trips which fell through so I kinda feel bad asking her to do anything unless we are sure we are going to go.


----------



## flminivanmama

you're going to LOVE the pool at Coronodo Springs!!

Goodcents - is it too late to get the free dining?? It goes from the end of august to the end of september I think


----------



## goodcents

Yes FL - too late for free dining. The promo ended on June 24th.


----------



## flminivanmama

ohhh that stinks!!

well I'd do whatever's cheapest then LOL LOL

I just got an email for a FL resident rate for ft wilderness cabins for $174!!!







:

I'd sooo love to stay in one of those!! but it ends a week before my trip


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
ohhh that stinks!!

well I'd do whatever's cheapest then LOL LOL


that is what i want to do! but with the flippin dizzying array of choices it is sooo hard to figure out. it doesn't help that disney won't break down packages by component. what do you think about the travel agent? should i just forget it because i have asked her to quote to unsuccessful trips?


----------



## flminivanmama

when I call 1-800-W-DISNEY I almost always get a CM who is willing to go through every possible price option with me.

*if* you and your kid(s?) eat enough then I think purchasing the meal plan is a GREAT deal. It doesn't work for my family since we are all very light eaters. I have a DDE card (fl resident & dvc thing) that gives you 20% off and I find it to be way more cost effective.

now you can only buy that meal plan if you are staying on property and buy at least one ticket per person. and you must buy it for your whole length of stay.

as for tickets AAA was running a deal for 1 plus for each day ticket that you buy (plus is - water park, disney quest, pleasure island) - not sure if they are still running it but this is a good deal because the tickets never expire. we bought 8 days at a fl resident rate and our next two trips now have tickets. (and probably beyond because we have EIGHT plusses)

we usually do a every other day thing while at the world to stretch out our tickets and give us time to relax lol

now what you'd need to do is add all this up and see if it's cheaper than a package.


----------



## AMJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Thanks for the advice! I decided to go for it and I'm so excited! We are staying at the Coronado Springs resort. Since I have never been to Disney I was a little worried about spending the money and getting there and finding out that it would be a HUGE hassle to do anything and that we'd have to rent a car or ds would be too little for any of the activities and we'd be stuck in the hotel going stir-crazy.

I was able to spend a little time reading more about the area and found out that there is plenty of transportation so no need to rent a car (thank goodness!) and it seems like we will find plenty of things to do. And with a toddler it's not like we are going to want a jam-packed activity schedule anyway because he does need some nap time and down time.

Dh should be there at nights some of the time although some nights he may be out at networking shindigs. But he may end up with free time during the day too if he doesn't see any classes he likes at that particular time. So we'll see! I am going to spend as much time as I can now reading up on all the things that we can do!

Any recommendations on how many days we may want passes to get into the Magic Kingdom or any of the other parks? We will arrive early on Monday and leave early Saturday. Someone recommended Sea World to me and said their child much preferred Sea World to the MK at that age (2). I am hoping the conference offers discount tickets to some of the parks.

Oh, and ds is a little guy, only 20 lbs so I was thinking that for the busses I could maybe put him on my back in a mei tai and carry the stroller??


Hi there! I haven't checked out this thread for a while, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm currently pregnant and have taken two trips to WDW during this pregnancy...once at 8-9 weeks and once at 20-21 weeks. The second trip during the second trimester was such a breeze compared to the trip during the first trimester (I was so tired!). There is tons to do pregnant. The only rides that I didn't do with DD was Goofy Barnstormer, the Indy Speedway, and the Safari (I went on this during the first pregnant trip, but not the second). Everything else that she went on, I went on.

I've also traveled to WDW alone with DD last December when she was about 2.5. We had a blast! My DH flew down and met us a little over halfway through the trip. My DH is a pretty agreeable, go with the flow kind of guy, so he is a great person to travel with, but it was really nice just having to think about DD and I on the days we were alone. One less opinion to account for!

We stayed at Coronado Springs when we visited in Feb/March (the 8-9 week pregnant trip). It's a very quiet and peaceful resort. The bus service was great! We had buses to ourselves several times, and even at park closing, we always had a seat. The bus stops at the parks seemed to all be very close to the entrances as well. Coronado is a big resort. I did some research before we left and requested a room in Cabanas 9B because it was close to the main building, one of the bus stops, and reasonably close to the pool. We were pretty happy with the location. Certain areas of the resort are quite a hike to the main building.

The one thing to keep in mind with tickets is that it is really expensive for the first 3 or 4 days (like $70 per day), but then it's only a couple of bucks to add on additional days. I'll PM you a website with the ticket prices so you can see for yourself. You can also upgrade your tickets with 14 days of first use, so if you think you're only going to go to the parks for 4 days but then decide to go for 5, you can just upgrade.

If you are trying to keep costs down and don't want to rent a car, I would skip Sea World. I've heard a lot of people rave about it too, but there is so much to do at WDW alone. MK is definitely DD's favorite, but we end up spending a lot of time at Animal Kingdom as well. Of course, there is great stuff at MGM and Epcot too, but MK and AK are probably our top two with the toddler.


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
when I call 1-800-W-DISNEY I almost always get a CM who is willing to go through every possible price option with me.

see i always get the ones who seem rushed and annoyed. the lady today for example said "well you have checked these dates before!" arggggg!


----------



## flminivanmama

*that* would piss me off.

I'd eaither hang up and call back or ask to speak to someone else

isn't the dh of one of the women who posts in this thread a travel agent CM? I think he's one of the ones you get if you press that you've visited disney more than X times - maybe he has a direct line LOL


----------



## SusanInItaly

Yeah, I'd call again. I usually get great CM but now we deal with the DVC people and buy our tickets at the military base or get Fla resident tickets.

SeaWorld is fun, but not worth renting a car for if you love Disney. It's a one day park to me. I'm not sure how much a taxi would cost. It's just so easy to take all the Disney transportation! We also love to just "ride" the monorails, and we usually ask to sit up front with the driver. My kids LOVE that!!

My kids love all the parks and MGM is the one we usually end up skipping. They do have Playhouse Disney there and some shows (Beauty & Beast) if your kids like that, but we don't have cable so my kids are fairly clueless about the Playhouse Disney stuff, so we skip it. I'd rather ride the teacups or Dumbo at the Magic Kingdom and so would they!


----------



## StrawberryFields

OK! My first questions. I have been researching all day and I find that it looks like we have to make reservations for any meals that we want to eat in restaurants. So looking at the list of restaurants and not understanding the whole Disney layout yet, I am not sure--if a restaurant is listed under EPCOT, do I need tickets to get into EPCOT that day in order to eat there? And so on and so forth for the MK and all the other theme parks. And the other resort restaurants, are we able to eat there even if we aren't staying at those resorts?

Also, a question about rides, I can't find any height requirements for rides like Dumbo and the teacups. Does that mean that ds is able to ride regardless of his height? And will they let me on the ride if I'm pregnant? i can't imagine that Dumbo is that strenuous.

TIA!


----------



## flminivanmama

right on all counts.

you do definitely need reservations - especially if you're going during free dining

you need to pay park admission for any resturants in parks

you can go to any resort to eat there even if you're not a guest

there isn't a height restriction for dumbo & you can ride it when pregnant, I'm almost positive....

oh and teacups - up to you - spins around a lot...


----------



## AngieWin

Wow busy place today!!!!









I have done Disneyland 5 months pregnant and did fine. Anything without a height restriction your ds can go on. If it has a warning for pregnancy, I usually avoided it. There are a couple that IMO just have warnings for possible nausea, but were not rough. There are websites that have all the rides to avoid while pg. Check one out and let us know what you would be interested in. I'm sure there is at least one of us (or 10!) that could give you an opinion on it.

One more thing to think about, even if it doesnt have a height restriction doesnt mean that it may not frighten your ds. My then 2 year old had to close his eyes when the evil queen on Snow White would appear!

On reservations, if you have a park hopper, you can visit the Magic Kingdom in the am and then eat at Epcot in the afternoon. But yes you do need a ticket to eat in the parks. Most of the resorts and maybe Downtown disney have restaurants on the Meal Plan that you do not have to pay admission to though. We've only done the dining plan once, we usually stay offsite.


----------



## AngieWin

:







:

We leave in 7 days for 2 weeks in Orlando!!!!!








:







:


----------



## goodcents

Strawberry - I went at 3-4 months pregnant with a toddler. Here is the beauty - almost anything your toddler will be allowed on - so will you. I would skip the teacups - but then again the freekin ferris wheel makes me dizzy







. But all the fantasyland rides (Dumbo, Snow SWhite (a lil' scary for wee ones), Peter Pan, Philharmagic, Pooh, Small World are all slow rides that move through scenery.

As far as meals go, I recommend the Liberty Tree House for dinner in MK. It is a character meal (not sure if you are on the dining plan but its included). It has the classic characters Mini, Goofy, Chip, Dale etc. and a thanksgiving style all you can eat dinner (brought to your table not buffet). Its always lots of fun and I enjoy the food.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Yea! I am so happy you are going!

I 2nd everything everyone else has said so far, especially AMJ's post. CSR (Coronado Springs Resort) is a lovely big resort. We stayed there in May for a few nights before our cruise. Food court is the biggest draw back, but easy enough to get around and I think the bonuses will more then make up for it. I think the resort will work well for you though because the busses are great and they are not that busy because so many people staying there are for conventions. I don't think you are going to have to worry about the busses as I thought before (PORS and CB can and any value can be really crazy standing room only at nights.)

I also agree, just stick to Disney Parks. There is more then enough to do that. MGM is the one with the least for little kids, but playhouse Disney, Honey I shrunk the kids play set and a few other things are really fun. If you do I recommend doing just a half day, in the morning and then going over to Epcot. If you have park hopping options.
Don't skip Epcot. There is a lot to do with kids, and a lot you will enjoy there. Big place, leave some time to explore. Do not miss the Living Seas with Nemo (there is a ride other things.) Be sure to do Turtle Talk with Crush too.

AK is another half day park it has a lot of fun stuff too and like Epcot is unlike any other place really. Especially if you son likes animals (and what 2 year old doesn't.) So make sure to hit every park at least once, but you more then likely will want to spend most of your time at MK. Also MK will be the most busy park, so don't get discouraged. Try to skip the park that has Extra Magic Hours if you are not going to do them. It does make the parks more busy. The only park that EMH are worth it with a young child is MK anyway.

Bring your own stroller, bring a rain cover if you have it. Make it one that folds down easy and is small, but comfortable if you have one like that.

A mei tai on the busses (and in lines and elsewhere) is a great idea! See you know what you are doing. You are going to be fine. Bring a blanket with you to cover up on cool rides, or use as shade in the stroller he falls asleep. Bring snacks with you, it helps avoid melt downs.

As far as when to go goodcents, if you are not getting free dining, I would not go during that time period. It is very popular and had to eat anywhere because of all the people using it. I would go a different time if possible. We are stuck as to when we can go with DH's work schedule (teaches college.)

So good to be talking with everyone. Our next trip isn't until 2008, May most likely. It if fun to help plan others trips before then.

AngieWin, Have fun!!!!!! I want to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## StrawberryFields

Wow! Thanks everyone for the great advice. My head is positively







: right now with all the info! Usually dh and I are the type who do a relaxed, fly-by-the-seat-of-our-pants vacation. I am quickly learning that is NOT the best way to approach Disney World--unless I want to miss out on a lot!

We are not doing the dining plan. Dh will be free on Monday from our noon arrival through Tuesday night, and then Wednesday-Thursday-Friday he'll be gone from 7 AM until late at night so it's just me and ds.

I don't think we are going to get the park hopper because with ds being so young and me being preggo and alone I THINK the best action will be to do one theme park per day on a half day only then leave the other half day for naptime, swimming at the hotel, etc.

My tentative schedule is:

MON arrive 11:30/lunch/unpack/check out hotel
PM: EPCOT/Dinner at Epcot

TUES AM: Magic Kingdom/lunch at Crystal Palace @11:30
PM: Nap/swimming/hotel dinner--maybe return to MK??

WED AM: DTD/lunch @ Earl of Sandwich
WED PM: Nap/swimming/hotel dinner

THURS AM: chef mickey's @ 10:30/Magic Kingdom/lunch or snack at hot dog stand, whatever
PM: Nap/swimming/hotel dinner

FRI AM: ???
PM: ???????? epcot again ???????????

I don't know if I am leaving too much down time? Ds will nap 2-3 hours in the afternoon but I don't know what his bedtime will be like. I don't want to overwhelm him but I don't want to leave it TOO slow and boring either. And I don't have any plans for Friday yet.


----------



## goodcents

You absolutely have forgotten something!!! Animal Kingdom!!! It is awesome and not to be missed. Its my favorite park since I don't like "big" rides, not to mention everything is hand painted and carved, the gardening around the park is amazing, and the animals are great. Tusker House is a great counter service place to eat there, no reservations required. If you go, don't miss the Lion King show. It can be a bit loud though - not sure how skittish your toddler is. Usually the noise is just background to them since they get so into the "show" part.

When are you going again? If it is during the summer I would really suggest trying to be at the parks for opening and leaving around noon when it gets to be the most crowded. Other than that I think you have a really good feel for what to do, take it easy but still plan.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I heard that Tusker House is closing and will re-open as a full service place.







:


----------



## LionTigerBear

Hi everyone. I haven't read the whole thread but can I join? I've been to WDW twice with dh (once was our honeymoon!) before we had kids, and we took our oldest son to Disneyland when he was 1 year old and it is one of our favorite memories. Now we are planning to take the two boys to WDW this winter (I'm so excited!) when they are 1 and 3.







DH grew up going to WDW so it holds especially fond memories for him. His parents bought a timeshare for their three kids to share. Because of this we can stay on-resort for "free" when we go. I love it.


----------



## StrawberryFields

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
You absolutely have forgotten something!!! Animal Kingdom!!!

I have mixed feelings about Animal Kingdom!!! I can't decide what to do. I have already been to Busch Gardens in Tampa and AK looks really similar. Plus, there is a large zoo in our city so ds has had many opportunities to see tigers and pet goats and such. Decisions, decisions!

Is one night enough for Epcot with a toddler? Because if it is, we could do Epcot Monday night and AK on Friday morning, if not we could do Epcot on Monday night and on Friday morning and skip AK.

Quote:

When are you going again? If it is during the summer I would really suggest trying to be at the parks for opening and leaving around noon when it gets to be the most crowded. Other than that I think you have a really good feel for what to do, take it easy but still plan.
We are going the third week in October







I hope the weather is nice around that time! I'm not a big fan of blistering hot!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Hi and welcome Liontigerbear! Is your in-laws timeshare DVC (Disney Vacation Club?) or something else? We have DVC and love it.

SF, AK is much more then a zoo type place (and or bush gardens.) Much like Epcot there really isn't any other place like it anywhere. If you are there that long, and have a park hopper it really is worth it to go for a least a morning. The Safari ride a don't miss (go 1st the animals are more active.) It can be a great place to wonder and explore at a less intense pace. (the baby care center there is very nice too.) I think getting park hopers is a good plan for you too. Splitting up the day is also good.

Otherwise your plans sounds great!

I always leave feeling we didn't spend enough time at Epcot. Just the way it is. There really is a lot to do. World Showcase is fun. It won't be the most fun for a 2 year old, but it still is a lot of fun and my girls always enjoy it there.

If you miss AK and World Showcase part of Epcot you don't really get the total experience. I do find people who go to WDW for the 1st time and don't like it really missed out on a lot of great stuff and that is why they didn't love it so much.

It really sounds like you have a good plan. Good that DH will be there with you guys at 1st, that will help everyone adjust and feel more comfortable being there.

Some of the don't miss rides you can't do pregnant anyway, so you don't really have to worry about splitting up and doing baby swap when DH is around. The thing is really at least 80 percent if not more of the attractions can be done by young children/babies and pregnant women.

Leaving some open times for "what ever sounds good" and going back and doing DS favorites is always a good plan. Morning time is pretty valuable. You can get the best things in then. We always hit Fantasy land early before it gets crazy busy. Use fast pass to instead of standing in lines with a toddler whenever possible.


----------



## LionTigerBear

We are going at the beginning of December to see the Christmas season lights. We've never been that time of year before. Anyone else?

We have booked our stay at Saratoga Springs, because we've never been there, and dh has promised me a spa day at the Saratoga Sprins Spa! I'm so excited about this! I have never really done the spa thing, anywhere. I am thinking of doing a massage, and a manicure/pedicure. The water massage sounds SO good but it's hard to decide.

Oh, and I was reading through the whole thread and now I am thinking about Kundalini-Mama again. I'm so sad she didn't get to go on her Disney trip.


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Hi and welcome Liontigerbear! Is your in-laws timeshare DVC (Disney Vacation Club?) or something else? We have DVC and love it.

Yup! They bought in back when it was just Old Key West-- and that's the only place I've stayed. So we are excited to stay somewhere else this time! Although OKW is nice, too, of course. The ILs (Dh's parents) are planning on coming too, so maybe we'll get a little bit of babysitting too, if I feel comfortable with it. Then DH and I could have a nice dinner or something. But my baby is only 8 months old right now and I can't imagine leaving him with a babysitter yet, so we'll see. He'll be 13 months old then.

Plus FIL has a very grouchy attitude at times, and even when he doesn't mean to be abrasive, it scares my older son. He has yelled at my son a few times too, and if he breaks some arbitrary rule (acts like a normal toddler) he threatens him, even when I have nicely correct FIL and say, "DS is not being naughty and we don't do time-outs" (so that DS knows that it's not okay for someone to yell at him and that I'm standing up for him). FIL is not a bad guy, it's just normal mainstream parenting I guess, but I strongly disagree with it. So not sure if I could be comfortable with them babysitting.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
Oh, and I was reading through the whole thread and now I am thinking about Kundalini-Mama again. I'm so sad she didn't get to go on her Disney trip.









Me too.







:

SSR is very nice we have stayed there 3 times now. In fact next to Beach Club it is my DD's favorite resort. I will admit we enjoy it more when we have a car (same with OKW.) It is a nice resort, we like it more then OKW, but the rooms are smaller (just like any other DVC resort besides OKW.) They just put in a 2nd pool area that has a play area for kids. The main pool also has a small slide for little ones. Your 3 year old will love it. They also have a splash area with Donald duck and the cast members are playing games at the pool most of the time. The pool there has zero entry and that is great with little ones too. We rented one of t he surrey bikes and rode around as a family last trip. It was fun.

I did a message at SSR once, it was nice.

Early Dec is a great time to go. We went 2001 when DD was 9 months old and loved it. Since then DH's school has not gotten out for winter break soon enough again (he was teaching at MSU then and they had more time off for winter.) We often go in early Jan instead, but prefer early Dec. Just pack for all kinds of weather. Chances are you can have it all in one week, hot cold and even a little bit of rainy (but not as much as other times.)

I wouldn't worry about FIL now, wait and see who things are going closer to the time. Sometimes grumpy people are less so at WDW too (at least that is the case with my sometimes grumpy DH.)


----------



## cookclanmama

Hey all~

Can I join? I *love* Disney! We aren't going until the last week of July 2008, but I am already excited. I've been twice, but DH & the kids have never been. We'll be going with some friends & taking 15, 12, 10, 9, & 3.5 year old kiddos. I'm hoping that DH will fall in love with WDW the way I have & I can then talk him into joining DVC







. Anywho-I haven't been in more than 10 years, so it's almost like me going for the first time again. Any pointers on how crowds/lines are that time of year? I've only ever been in the Springtime.


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookClanMama* 
Hey all~

Can I join? I *love* Disney! We aren't going until the last week of July 2008, but I am already excited. I've been twice, but DH & the kids have never been. We'll be going with some friends & taking 15, 12, 10, 9, & 3.5 year old kiddos. I'm hoping that DH will fall in love with WDW the way I have & I can then talk him into joining DVC







. Anywho-I haven't been in more than 10 years, so it's almost like me going for the first time again. Any pointers on how crowds/lines are that time of year? I've only ever been in the Springtime.


Hi CookClanMama and welcome! What a big group. It sounds like a great time. I guess my best advice is don't be afraid to spilt up some and bring cell phones with unlimited long distance or walkie talkies. It can be hard to meet everyone else's needs at one time and not having to wait and look for people helps a lot. Then be sure to do some things together.

Use fastpass, it wasn't there before.


----------



## intorainbowz

ITA on the cellphones... they were a must and it was only DH and I. It let the one staying off with the baby wander around and look at stuff while the other rode the ride. Also very helpful for when we we got separated.


----------



## wendygrace

Hi all! Back from our trip. It was amazing and totally magical! Dh and I are talking about moving out there! I was not a Disney fan before but boy am I now! I love that place!


----------



## Bestbirths

that is so neat to hear WendyGrace. Do we get to hear a trip report!

As far as cell phones go...it is kind of amazing...8 people in the family and five of us have cell phones. Yay..no getting lost at Disney.


----------



## wendygrace

When I have some time I will do a TR at that other place. I'm gonna gear it towards families there on a Wish as it was a huge part of our stay. Probably on Wednesday as dh will be home for the fourth. I can post dh's take on our "Perfectly Magical Monday". Mick's take is a bit different then mine but he does have a sense of humour. Note it is Michael's fifth birthday...

Up at 7. Breakfast, and we're ready to go. We roll out of the villa and I ask if Wendy has the tickets. Nope. She forgot. No big deal, back to the villa for the tickets. We roll back out the gate and I ask about the special pass. Nope. Forgot that too. Back to the villa. We get on the road and I ask if we should turn left or right. She forgot the directions. Earmuff time for the kids while I express my feelings about a third trip back.

Finally, we get to the Magic Kingdom. Plan to spend half a day then on to epcot. Kids ride the monorail in the front with the pilot (from Addison - said he strapped a snow shovel on the hood of his truck and drove south until someone asked, "What's that?")

First thing first: Kids need a haircut. Michael gets his cut in a Peter Pan cut by the barber who cuts Peter pan's hair. Danae gets her first haircut and blue streaks in her hair.

Then, on to rides. 4 times through Peter Pan's flight, twice through It's a small world, couple turns around the carosel, and finally a couple times on Dumbo's Flight. It's almost lunch (front of the line passes for wish kids - life saver). We walk over to the castle and get in to lunch with Cinderella - normally a 6 month reservation required. Evidently, they knew how much I wanted to meet Jasmine.

Lunch went well - I got a lap dance from Jasmine (or at least a picture of her on my lap.) Danae and Michael were in heaven. After that we went to the wish lounge (special room for the wish kids) and the kids took a nap. I told the cast members there that we were getting ready to head to Epcot. They told us to watch the parade and come back to the lounge. I said, "that's okay, we're going to head over to Epcot for a bit." They said, "You really might want to watch the Parade and come back to the lounge." We decided to watch the parade and come back to the lounge.

We walked out to the parade at 2:57 - starts at 3 and people start lining up an hour early to get a good seat. A cute little blond girl (named Aimee - I love that name) called us over and moved us up to the front row for good viewing. When Peter Pan came by, he pointed down at Michael (in his Peter Pan hat and overalls) and said, "Happy Birthday Michael!" You can imagine his reaction.

Afterwards, we went back to the lounge for more water and let the kids decompress. As we were sitting there, Peter Pan walked in. Michael looked at him, looked at us, put his hands to his face and said, "Oh my goodness." Then, he lost it. Totally overwhelmed, just sat there and stared. Got some pictures but he was having a rough time. Great effort on their part though.

Walked around a bit, Michael got to drive the boat on the jungle cruise. As we walked by Pirates of the Carribean, Peter Pan and Wendy were doing a meet and greet. We didn't see them, but they saw us. Peter yelled, "Hey Michael, wait a minute. I'm almost done." They closed the line and in between kids, Peter chatted with Michael. Michael got excited and when the line was gone, Peter, Wendy (character, not wife), Michael and Danae all played tag, hide and go seek, and just talked. Peter asked Michael if he wanted to fly (rhetorical question) and lifted him up onto a windowsill then jumped up for a photo. Michael's feather fell out of his hat and he started to get that 'I'm going to melt down' look in his face. But Peter jumped up onto the bars to the Pirates of the Carribean store and yelled for them to bring him a feather. Peter put the feather into Michael's cap.

They leave. Wendy and I break down and cry. It was perfect.

We head to tune town, Michael rides the roller coaster and discovers that he likes it. 6 trips later, I got him off the coaster and to the big tent so Danae can meet some more princesses. After the princesses, we go down to the speedway so Michael can drive a car. Can't find the special entrance and it's an hour wait, so we start to leave. Aimee runs up (remember her from earlier?) and tells us we have to ride and drags us through the line. We go around and they wave us back down into our seats - we go around again. Michael gets his driver's license.

Supper time. Wendy goes to get a salad. I stay with the kids to get hamburgers. After I order and pay, but before I get the food, The infamous: "Daddy, I have to go potty." One kid under each arm and I'm off to the potty. Get back, get the kids in the stroller, pick up the food tray with two hands. "How am I going to get this food tray and this empty stroller to the table. HEY, WHere are the kids?" I call Wendy, she says, "I'm getting my salad toppings - I'll be right there. " I look around balancing the tray while pushing the stroller. No kids. No wife. Call the wife. "I'm still getting toppings. How did you lose the kids?" I decide not to answer that question. Kids walk up and get in the stroller. "Where have you been?" "Nowhere." Wendy walks up and prevents me from strangling my darling children.

We get settled in to watch the nighttime parade. 15 minutes prior, "Daddy, I have to go to the potty." Thankfully, it's the daughter. Wife takes her while I sit back and relax. 3 minutes before the parade starts, (yes, you guessed it) "Daddy, I have to go to the potty." Grab the boy. Thousands of people all trying to get good seats. I take off with him holding my hand. "Excuse me." "asshole" "Pardon me." "Jackass" So, I pick him up and with the cry of "Small child with a potty emergency!" the crowd parts before me like the Red Sea for Moses. Eventually, we make it back in time to see the parade. Peter Pan is on the ground this time and walks up to Michael and says, "I hope you had a good time. I really enjoyed playing with you. You are a great Lost Boy." Wow.

After the Parade, Wendy wants to stay for fireworks. I point out that Michael has some sensory issues with noise. She says, "How loud can fireworks be?" There is a loud thump as my foot hits the ground and we leave. We take the Ferry back, Michael gets to sit in the pilot house and talk with the pilot before we leave. We watch the fireworks off the back deck - wife is happy.

Here's a few pics btw. And I have the Dreams Come True Parade song stuck in my head. Anyone know if I can get it on CD?


----------



## SusanInItaly

What wonderful pictures and it sounds like a truely magical time!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Wendygrace, I loved the trip report, thanks so much for sharing. I was reading it and told DH what i was reading. He said "oh that is why you are all teared up!"









I want more!

Love the pictures.


----------



## flminivanmama

i cried too!


----------



## Bestbirths

I had tears streaming down my face at those pictures! And the trip report! Disney Magic! Wendy, your husband is a riot, with the lap dance by ariel and the potty emergency with the crowd parting like the red sea! The lounge looks like a very restful place. To think you can nap like that in the middle of disneyworld is amazing. I loved the pics of the children with the characters!


----------



## ~Kristina~

Hi, I'm completely addicted to Disney. My first trip was Feb 04, then I was hooked. Went back in Dec 04, Dec 05, Dec 06, and April 07. I would love to go again in Dec, but dh has said no, but it's looking like we'll be heading back next Oct for the free DP. My kids are so used to going that it's all they talk about. They even get on the "plane" and go to Disney about once a week.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Kristina~* 
Hi, I'm completely addicted to Disney. My first trip was Feb 04, then I was hooked. Went back in Dec 04, Dec 05, Dec 06, and April 07. I would love to go again in Dec, but dh has said no, but it's looking like we'll be heading back next Oct for the free DP. My kids are so used to going that it's all they talk about. They even get on the "plane" and go to Disney about once a week.

LOL, sounds like my kids. Welcome to the thread.

Edited to add, I just noticed you are a neighbor only slightly to my North. Wonderful weather lately I know what you mean about going in Dec. We like to go in Jan or March go get out of MI. May is the best time to be FLA, but I like escaping winter!


----------



## SusanInItaly

May is very pretty down there. March is my favorite month in Florida but it's also high season w/Easter and Spring Break, which are NOT good times to go to Disney!

Jan is hit or miss weather wise.


----------



## kangaroo_mom

We go to Disneyland every Halloween. I've been to the Halloween celebrations in Orlando and Anaheim's Disney Parks. We are about 10 hours by car from Anaheim so we usually just drive down at night while the kids sleep and spend a couple days at Disney then drive back that night. Yeah, we're nuts, lol. But it is the perfect time of year for us especially as homeschoolers. The weather is just starting to turn cold in our town but it is still heavenly in CA. Crowds are low, even on Halloween, plus we avoid the sugar induced trick or treating with our kids. They'd much rather get stickers from their favorite characters at Disneyland than collect a huge bag of candy from the neighbors here,


----------



## Mrs.PhD

kangaroo_mom, welcome! I have not been to DL yet and really want to. We keep getting AP to WDW (DVC discount) and with DVC the rooms are so afordable there. Plus the flight is half as long to FLA then CAL for us and no time changes. Still one of these days we really want to go. DH has cousins that live 10 miles away from it too (but we don't want to opose on them, just see them.) I am waiting until 2 year old DD is a bit older and I think I can magage her on a longer flight. 6 year old DD does wonderful on flights now and I think could handel it fine.

Wendy, I got it thanks. Eyes are tearing up already. I had to take a break or it would ruin all my freshly put on make up.


----------



## User101

Ladies, once again I have had to remove several posts that discussed other boards. Please, please, please do not do this. It is against the User Agreement:

Quote:

*Do not post* to invite MDC members to other boards for adversarial purposes or post inflammatory information about MDC discussions at other boards, or *about communities and discussions elsewhere, regardless of whether or not you link to that discussion or community. This is to maintain and respect the integrity of our own and other communities.*
Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## flminivanmama

wendygrace - your TR is great!

do you mean you can't get your videos from your recorder to your computer? or that you don't know how to post them?

if they are already on your computer you can upload them to google or youtube. you can keep them private if you don't want them to be searchable.


----------



## wendygrace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Ladies, once again I have had to remove several posts that discussed other boards. Please, please, please do not do this. It is against the User Agreement:

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.









Sorry.


----------



## Bestbirths

sorry to interupt your babymoon annettemarie!


----------



## goodcents

So I am still torn about going to Disney. I mean, of course, I want to go, but there are some mitgating factors. Can you all help me sort it out?

First, even though my mom is putting up most of the money, we still have to come up with a decent size of change. I don't want to go to Florida for less than five days. And I am not changing hotels - too much of a PIA. I know. I know. The money doesn't concern me enough that I am willing to inconvience this princess-in-waiting.







:

Secondly, I can't decide if we should go in the end of September when there is a deal ($105/night at POFQ vs. $185) which is a *huge* savings on my most favorite hotel. But seeing as weare actually on vacation this very minute, having another one in September just 8 or so weeks away, doesn't seem like proper spacing yk? A HUGE factor in these dates is I REALLY want to go to the Halloween party. Like more than anything. But late Sept is also a time of possibly reallyy bad heat (I wilt like a flower in anything over a dry 80) and the time of the dreaded hurricane. Lastly, as you might imagine since it is so close, I called for ressies at Cindy's castle and no dice. Anyone ever had any luck getting a reservation for it so close to a trip? My dd will be really sad if we don't get to go.

Alternatively, we could also go in early late November/December value season, or early January/February. But no halloween party. And my mom loves xmas, but me and dd don't celebrate it really. And the weather. It seems like it gets too cold to go swimming, and can borderline on chilly. Going at this time will let me escape winter just a tad, which I really need to do, since I think I get a touch of SAD. It will also be right before my busy tax time, so the spacing of vacations seem good.

Its all so confusing! And I just really really want to go to Disney again, but man! waying the pros and cons, I am totally torn. The only thing swaying me to one side or the other is the little voice in my head "If you don't go now it could be a year or more!"


----------



## LionTigerBear

Goodcents, I reccomend going in January or February. You'll get a major discount, you'll have time to save up, and, and there is no cure for SAD like Disney.







(I get SAD too.) The weather is not bad at all in FL in the winter, like in the 50s and 60s I think or better. As far as the Halloween thing, I've been there on Halloween, and I think it's way over-rated myself-- and we are big into Halloween. We wore out pirate costumes and everything. It just wasn't anything I would try to be there for again, kind of take-it-or-leave-it for me. (Sorry to anyone who loves the Halloween celebrations there!







: )


----------



## Bestbirths

I would not want to go to disney without a sure fire ressie if my child would go home w/o seeing their favorite character if that is what was really important to them...btdt...nothing worse than having to leave the magic kingdom w/ a three year old that didn't get to see Minnie when that was all she wanted out of the entire trip.

If it is not as crucial, and the child is older though, I heard that sometimes there are last minute cancellations and small groups can get into Cindy's castle when you call the morning of.


----------



## AMJ

Goodcents...we've been at WDW the last two September's and it is hot. High 80's to low 90's plus humidity. The advantage to that weather to us is that there is no trouble swimming at night when you get back to the hotel, but the disadvantage is that you will melt during the day! It's also "free dining" season (that's they reason we've gone for the last two years!) so good ADR's are tough to come by. I can't really comment on the Halloween festivities since we haven't done the party, but a friend of mine who loves Halloween thought that the Halloween party was great. In fact, they are going back this year at the end of September and are going to the Halloween party twice.

This last year we also went in December (11th-19th). I really liked this time of year. The weather was quite nice. Warm enough during the day to wear shorts and my DD swam on several of the nights too. The crowds during the first part of the week were good, but really picked up as the weekend approached. I really enjoy Christmas decorations,parades, and special events (MVMCP and Candlelight Processional) so it was a really nice time for us. If you're not really into Christmas, you might be a little put off. It's pretty blatant and in your face, if you ask me.

In 2006, we went at the end of January/beginning of February. For us, the weather was similar to what we experienced in December. Some days were warmer/cooler than others. We had days in the low 80's, but we also had a couple of days in the 60's. Packing was a pain for that trip! My friend who loves the Halloween stuff visited in January 2007 and the weather was horrible. Cold and rainy the entire time.

We also went in May this year (I know...we've gone Disney crazy...I blame it on getting an Annual Pass this year). We were there over Memorial Day weekend and for a few days before. Crowds were better than I thought that they would be and the weather wasn't as hot as it has been for us in September. If you're into gardening at all (I'm not, but my mom, who traveled with us, is very much so), the Flower and Garden Festival is going on at Epcot. I'm more of a Food & Wine Festival kind of girl myself!


----------



## SusanInItaly

As a Floridian, I'd say go the first week of December, or the week after Thanksgiving (not sure how it falls this year.) That is great weather too, you can count on warm (low 70's to upper 70s) so you can swim in the daytime but you aren't melting like in Sept.

Sept is the hottest month to me, I guess by then because I am usually so sick of the hot/sticky weather.

Jan/Feb are hit or miss for weather, and most likely no swimming. Jan and the beg of Feb can be very chilly!!

We went the 16-22nd of Dec this past year and it was AWESOME!!!!! The crowds were great, I loved the decoration for the holidays and some of the nights the Magic Kingdom stayed open late and we had such a good time!!


----------



## AngieWin

Heading to the World tomorrow! I'll post when we return on the 21st!


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
As a Floridian, I'd say go the first week of December, or the week after Thanksgiving (not sure how it falls this year.) That is great weather too, you can count on warm (low 70's to upper 70s) so you can swim in the daytime but you aren't melting like in Sept.

That's when we're going this year! But then, I love the Christmas decorations.


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieWin* 
Heading to the World tomorrow! I'll post when we return on the 21st!

Yay!!! Have fun!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieWin* 
Heading to the World tomorrow! I'll post when we return on the 21st!

Ya! have a wonderful magical time!


----------



## flminivanmama

Have fun Angie!!

i think early spring is a perfect time to go, weather-wise


----------



## SusanInItaly

Have fun!!!

Early spring is great too, depending on when Easter/Spring Break fall. I love March in Florida but those are usually bad months to be at Disney because of the crowds.

May is nice too, early May.


----------



## jerseygirl8676

Hi ladies..we're heading down to WDW 8/15-23 staying at Saratoga Springs (DVC members)..anyone else going down same time???


----------



## flminivanmama

not us... we're thinking of going 1 night august 11th... but nt sure yet.


----------



## splendid

after a lot of waffling we have decided to go to MNSSHP, we managed to get the summer deal for a mod. I am so excited. This is the perfect kick off before our ride on the wonder!


----------



## SusanInItaly

Oh you guys have fun!! I'll have to live vicariously through you guys! DH and I are thinking of a trip back next summer. Fla isn't that close to us anymore, LOL!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
Oh you guys have fun!! I'll have to live vicariously through you guys! DH and I are thinking of a trip back next summer. Fla isn't that close to us anymore, LOL!

Not to Hawaii,







: is DL closer? I have never been but would like to go someday. For now the flight is always cheaper and easier to FLA.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid* 
after a lot of waffling we have decided to go to MNSSHP, we managed to get the summer deal for a mod. I am so excited. This is the perfect kick off before our ride on the wonder!

We love the Wonder. We had a great time in May when we sailed for the 1st time. I wrote a trip report about it if ever want to read it, just PM me.


----------



## cuppycake

Hi all! Just found out that there was a Disney thread here! I don't post a ton, due to a couple very demanding ladies in my life, but thought I would give a big hello to you all.

We (well, okay, me abd the 4 year old!) are Disney-holics and we will be there in Sept for free dining this year (this is our 3rd year for FD). I don't want to wish the summer away, but can't wait!!!


----------



## SusanInItaly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
Not to Hawaii,







: is DL closer? I have never been but would like to go someday. For now the flight is always cheaper and easier to FLA.


I'm hoping to get to Disneyland Tokyo personally, LOL!! (is that what it's called?) Hoping to use points too!

We are probably going to San Diego this fall so I might try to hit DL, just for the sake of it. Gotta go at least once, right?









Glad you figured out who I was, LOL!


----------



## Caledvwlch

I'm not sure what side of the fence I'm on, but I go between loving Disney and hating it.

Although, I think this is because I used to work there, and DS was actually conceived there!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
I'm hoping to get to Disneyland Tokyo personally, LOL!! (is that what it's called?) Hoping to use points too!

We are probably going to San Diego this fall so I might try to hit DL, just for the sake of it. Gotta go at least once, right?









Glad you figured out who I was, LOL!









I would love to see DL Tokyo, I hear they have some amazing things there. The chances of me ever making it over there is pretty slim. I would love to hear all about it after you go.

sjccheerdoll, I always wanted to work at WDW. I do wonder if it would spoil some of the magic. That is cool to have a child conceived at WDW!

Hi cuppycake and welcome!


----------



## dentmom3

We're not going until next May but it will be our first trip to SSR - as we are new DVC members! Last time we went I was PG with #3, next time we go he will be 20 months! It will be a lot more fun being able to actually go on the rides this time...DH and DD keep going on and on about Splash Mountain and I don't even remember it from when I was a kid. It is like my next trip to WDW will be my first in many ways!

Sara


----------



## SusanInItaly

Sara--you'll love SSR! Have you stayed there before? We "own" there too and LOVE it! They have a great pool, it's zero entry, which my son (who hates water) actually will swim in. I also actually like their counter service rest., they have flatbreads and some not-typical Disney foods. It's a nice change from hamburgers and nuggets like all the other counter service places have. And you can walk to Downtown Disney. (I love Earl of Sandwich!)

We are thinking maybe next summer we might be back at the "World"...I want to go to Japan but he wants to go to Disney, LOL!!


----------



## mirlow

Our family might have to start looking into the DVC. The AKL is my favorite resort (along with the Polynesian) and we can no longer stay there unless we get a one or two bedroom.

Our favorite trips are staying at the Polynesian and ending at the AKL. I have been looking online forever to see if AKL would be available for our trip. I knew with the construction they were taking out the Deluxe rooms and converting them into the DVC. Last week I was checking it out again and they showed availability so I jumped on it. I was so excited! That was short lived







: Guest Service called the next day. The computer should not have allowed us to book the room. I was so bummed. We ended up switching to the GF for the last few nights.

I realize that if we want to stay at the AKL we would need to do it through DVC. One of the main reasons why we have never joined is because many of our trips are planned a few months out and I would think it would be hard to get the resort we would want so close to the trip?

We've stayed at the BWV and the VWL and have enjoyed ourselves. I have to say it's nice having a kitchen. I'm so sick of the food at WDW. It has gotten to be a challenge to feed my family while we are there. I either don't like the options or the price stinks. In fact we have free dining for our upcoming trip in September, but I'm going to cancel it. We're staying in a Garden View Concierge room at the Polynesian and I'd rather take the AAA discount off the Lagoon View room. We'll end up spending a couple hundred more, but we'll have a better view and we won't be tied down to our meals.

Since I was "visiting" with some of you yesterday it made me think about our trips when our kids were young. I did a search and read some of our past trip reports. It was neat to see what we were doing. It seemed so much more relaxing when they were younger. We had naps and didn't have to go to the parks so much. I was having a hard time planning it all in for our upcoming trip. Now that we're going to try the water parks I feel like something else needs to give. There's just so much to do at WDW







:

54 more days







:

Hey Mrs.PhD we're headed up your way tomorrow. How's the weather been?
It's hot here in Philadelphia.


----------



## dentmom3

The third kid is what tipped the scales over for us into DVC. And I managed to get DH to go for it after just one trip to WDW for him! What we did do was only get enough points to go every other year. On the years that we are not going to WDW we are doing a different vacation. This year we are renting a house on the beach in Delaware, as the kids get older we are going to take them to the National Parks and to see some more of our country/the world. I think we are going to start with Acadia in Maine along with PEI or Nova Scotia in 2009 as I bet DD will enjoy Anne of Green Gables by then. But I digress...

Anyway, we got 175 points - which will get us a week at any of the resorts in a 2 bedroom unit every other year. That was the best way to go for us. We are big planners though so we will be booking far in advance. I think availability isn't an issue a few months out unless you are looking for BWV during October or VWL in December, etc. There is so much info out there that I am sure you could find out if DVC fits your needs.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
Hey Mrs.PhD we're headed up your way tomorrow. How's the weather been?
It's hot here in Philadelphia.

On the hot side here too, but it is July after all. The weather stations keep going on about how hot it is and why? HELLO! It is July!







It should be cooling now in the next few days. Today was high of 90. Yesterday was warmer. Great if you want to go swimming. We have been packing up our Kitchen and great room to redue it this summer and it has been bittersweet. I am so happy about the new kitchen, but to go with out for close to 2 months is going to be hard. It really is the heart of our house, and the great room we use the most is getting in on the construction, so we have to pack it up and stay out of there too. Today we pack up the computer and move it, so I have to be off line for a while.







:

No summer vacation for us, that happened in May (cruise on Wonder.) We normally go down to the outer banks of NC to a small Island every summer to visit family and beach it. I miss that. Next year we are going back for sure.

dentmom3, that sounds like a lovely vacation. I love Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## mirlow

Well I changed our plans once again







: I decided to take advantage of the offer they were giving to us at SSR. We're now going to end our stay over there for four nights. I'm really concerned about how big it is. We visited over there a couple of yrs ago and I don't remember the pool area being very big for the resort. Does anyone know what sort of activities they have in the community room? I'm hoping my 12 yr old will find some things to do. I guess while were over there we'll have to check out what the AKV's will look like. That is where the showroom is isn't it? Any other suggestions for staying over there?

Mrs.PhD I don't envy you. We did and add on to our house in Denver and I was pregnant with my youngest the whole time. When we moved to Philadelphia we ended up buying a brand new house so we didn't have to go through that again!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlow* 
Well I changed our plans once again







: I decided to take advantage of the offer they were giving to us at SSR. We're now going to end our stay over there for four nights. I'm really concerned about how big it is. We visited over there a couple of yrs ago and I don't remember the pool area being very big for the resort. Does anyone know what sort of activities they have in the community room? I'm hoping my 12 yr old will find some things to do. I guess while were over there we'll have to check out what the AKV's will look like. That is where the showroom is isn't it? Any other suggestions for staying over there?

Mrs.PhD I don't envy you. We did and add on to our house in Denver and I was pregnant with my youngest the whole time. When we moved to Philadelphia we ended up buying a brand new house so we didn't have to go through that again!

My oldest DD actually likes SSR the best. The pool there is great, and there are a number of quiet pools too (no life guard.) In fact they just opened a new one in a new section that has a counter services food places, and a water splash area for kids. PM me and I can send you a link with a picture of it. You can also rent bikes, there is a lot to do in community center (since it is DVC) and the CM play games and music at the pool most afternoons. There is a great playground too.

It can be spread out. We have stayed there 3 times now and each time we have requested and got the springs, right near the main pool. Great location, but the other places do have draws too. I like having a car while there too (unlike Y&B clube where you are so close you don't need one as much.) It really is a nice resort, I think you will enjoy it (as will your group.)

We did major construction on our house when I was pregnant with Lily and all during her 1st year of life. We put a 2nd floor on our house (expanded the small one that was there really.) It was really hard, so I figure this should be nothing compared. Then I did not miss the space, I never had it and I could shut a door and pretend those noises were coming from somewhere other then my house. Now this is the heart of the house. I am pleased I found a great place to store my good china and stem where, the wardrobe in our spare bedroom (was our master bedroom.) The rest of our house is getting very full with everything that was in the kitchen and great room.







:


----------



## SusanInItaly

MrsPhD--can you pm about the new pics? Are they available online? I was offline for a while during our move so I'm "out of it" when it comes to Disney info. I know they were working on the new pool area (grandstand?) across from check-in when we were there in Dec.

For those of you who have 3 children, what size DVC do you get? A 2 br? (no reason...just thinking of TTC, LOL).

I think I remember in the community center they had crafts (like pottery painting,etc) movies to rent, books, board games to borrow,etc. You can also rent bikes for your stay or rent a surrey bike for an hour. The main pool at SSR has a slide too.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
MrsPhD--can you pm about the new pics? Are they available online? I was offline for a while during our move so I'm "out of it" when it comes to Disney info. I know they were working on the new pool area (grandstand?) across from check-in when we were there in Dec.

For those of you who have 3 children, what size DVC do you get? A 2 br? (no reason...just thinking of TTC, LOL).

I think I remember in the community center they had crafts (like pottery painting,etc) movies to rent, books, board games to borrow,etc. You can also rent bikes for your stay or rent a surrey bike for an hour. The main pool at SSR has a slide too.


Done!

That is one thing that DH and I on the fence about having another child. He says then we have to get a bigger room. We normally cram our little family of 4 in a studio (they are young still.) If one is under 3 you can fit all in a studio or one bedroom. If not a 2 bedroom is the way to go (in AKV they will have room for 5 in a one bedroom.) We always seem to be shy on points. We try to do more trips in studios. If you are coming all the way from Hawaii and can swing it, get the 2 bedroom. If you get one at OKW you will have TONS of room.


----------



## flminivanmama

(we don't have dvc but) that's the one thing that is tough about having three - or I should say "that is one thing that is tough about having three"

the world (? or US I guess) is designed for "familes of four"


----------



## goodcents

with 3 you can stay at POR, I know they have two beds plus a trundle. Apparently the trundle is only really good for a sleeping child.

U have heard this problem a lot, it would be nice if Disney would start doing promotions for families of this size specifically. Like at certain times of the year the second room for a larger family would be discounted or something.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:

have heard this problem a lot, it would be nice if Disney would start doing promotions for families of this size specifically. Like at certain times of the year the second room for a larger family would be discounted or something
yeah I'd love that!

when possible we like to go with a set of grandparents, get an adjoining room, and split up the kids - give the grandparents 1 and we keep 2 (rotate to be fair)

this coming trip and the one last trip we go with friends who are in the army and stay at SOG - rooms for 6!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
with 3 you can stay at POR, I know they have two beds plus a trundle. Apparently the trundle is only really good for a sleeping child.

U have heard this problem a lot, it would be nice if Disney would start doing promotions for families of this size specifically. Like at certain times of the year the second room for a larger family would be discounted or something.


I think Disney is starting to get the idea. The new AKLvillas one bedrooms can sleep 5. I even wonder if they are going to start putting a sleeper chair in some of the other resorts. OKW would have enough room in the one bedroom for sure (They were the 1st DVC and by far the biggest rooms.)

I agree that the US seems geared only for families of 4. I came from a family of 6 and that wasn't uncommon back then. It is now. DH came from a family of 4 so he is happy to stop here. Time will tell.


----------



## Caledvwlch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.PhD* 
sjccheerdoll, I always wanted to work at WDW. I do wonder if it would spoil some of the magic. That is cool to have a child conceived at WDW!

It definitely spoiled the magic. I look at it now with the knowledge that I've been "behind the scenes" and it makes it a lot less magical. Hey, ignorance is bliss I suppose.

After I left (BAD morning sickness, plus I wanted to be near my family for my pregnancy, and they were in MA) I was convinced that DW was teh evil.

When you get on/off a water ride (like Pirates of the Caribbean or Splash Mountain), make sure you've got a good grip on anything in your pocket. DP's cell phone fell out on the Mexican boat ride (whose name escapes me ATM).

DP and I both did the Disney College Program and I'm pretty sure we've got the first CP 2006 baby!







He's so completely loved though, he's such a great baby and there was actually overwhelming pressure to name him Mickey or Walt or something.

I MAY be tagging along with family this October to Disney- I have a free roundtrip (flight miles) and since I worked there last year, I have a few days of Hoppers on my card that expire 12/31. Hoping to stay at the Polynesian or the Y&BC, those are my two favorites!

If anyone has any questions or wants any info (I have a lot of good date ideas from when DP and I were there- we met/got engaged/conceived DS while on the CP) just PM me and I'll help as best I can!


----------



## flminivanmama

ohhh share good date ideas!!

DH and I just went solo for our tenth anniversary and are talking about doing it again - not for the 11th - but definitely again...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sjccheerdoll* 
(I have a lot of good date ideas from when DP and I were there-


----------



## Caledvwlch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
ohhh share good date ideas!!

I'll give you my absolute favorite, at least.

Find out when the MK fireworks are (usually after SpectroMagic). About an hour/hour and a half before, go to the Polynesian and eat a nice dinner at the Kona Cafe. Their Sticky Wings are my favorite! Then, about 45 minutes to half an hour before the fireworks are supposed to start, pay the bill and grab dessert to go. Head down to the Polynesian beach and find a hammock. Snuggle up with your sweetie on a hammock, eat dessert, and watch the electric light parade boat show thingymajig and watch the fireworks. Mmmm.


----------



## SusanInItaly

Quote:

Find out when the MK fireworks are (usually after SpectroMagic). About an hour/hour and a half before, go to the Polynesian and eat a nice dinner at the Kona Cafe. Their Sticky Wings are my favorite! Then, about 45 minutes to half an hour before the fireworks are supposed to start, pay the bill and grab dessert to go. Head down to the Polynesian beach and find a hammock. Snuggle up with your sweetie on a hammock, eat dessert, and watch the electric light parade boat show thingymajig and watch the fireworks. Mmmm.
We always do this every trip, but as a family. We usually eat at O'hana's and then head down to the beach. One of my favorite and most relaxing things to do! We also make a quick run into the snack bar downstairs at the Poly and get ice creams to eat on the beach!


----------



## AnnR33

Arg, somehow I got unsub'd from this thread.
We just booked our next trip for Dec 8 to Disneyland!








We went in March for the first time and now that we've been there once I think this trip will be more fun since we know what to expect. And I'm excited to see the holiday decor!
We're only going 2x in 1 yr because we got cheap air tickets and $69 hotel rm-otherwise it seems so extravegant to go 2x in a yr








I'm sure it will be many yrs before we go again.

Anyone have any advice about DCA? We didn't make it there last trip. I'll have 3 kids ages 3,6,9.
thanks


----------



## flminivanmama

I've neer been to DCA - so no advice - but I'd sure love to go!!


----------



## ~*max*~

Hi Disney Mamas.







May I join? I hope to catch up on this thread, but not sure if I'll ever have time to read all 21 pages! (So please forgive me if I bring up something already discussed!)

We have gone to DW the last 3 years, and are going back this January. Our kids are 7,5,3 and 1. We have always stayed at Fort Wilderness. It is great for families! The cabins have a bedroom w/a set of bunk beds & a double bed. There is a trundle bed in the living room, a pack'n'play, full bathroom, & full kitchen. I bring some food from home & last year I found a grocery store that will deliver to your cabin or hotel. That was a good find! www.gardengrocer.com I believe it was. Also, the campground has lots to do - pools, pony rides, boat & bike rentals, etc. I highly recommend it.









Has anyone done the Bippity Boppity Boutique for their kids? I am thinking about it for my crew this year.

I look forward to chatting w/you all.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

dentmom3 said:


> The third kid is what tipped the scales over for us into DVC. And I managed to get DH to go for it after just one trip to WDW for him! What we did do was only get enough points to go every other year. On the years that we are not going to WDW we are doing a different vacation. This year we are renting a house on the beach in Delaware, as the kids get older we are going to take them to the National Parks and to see some more of our country/the world. I think we are going to start with Acadia in Maine along with PEI or Nova Scotia in 2009 as I bet DD will enjoy Anne of Green Gables by then. But I digress...
> 
> We did a trip in 2005 where we started in Toronto, drove our pop-up camper down to Massachusetts, took the ferry from New Brunswick to Nova Scotia, then camped at Kejimikevik (sp?) National Park in NS (awesome park), saw seals and other things at the Seaside Adjunct Park went whale-watching, took another ferry to PEI, camped in Stanhope, then drove over the bridge back to New Brunswick and stated at Fundy National Park and went sea kayaking, then home to Toronto through Quebec. We had an awesome, amazing family vacation. My kids were 5 and 7 and they did great, even with some 12 hour driving days. I highly recommend the area!
> 
> Our next big family trip is to Disney World - Pop Century - in February 2008. Finances don't allow for big vacations all that often so we go camping a lot!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

When our littlest one (now three months) is a bit older we want to drive our pop-up trailer down to Fort Wilderness and camp there for 10 days or so. Maybe with a stay at a resort for a few days, I dunno. We are staying at a resort for our upcoming trip, but I think that camping at DW would be a whole 'nother way to see Disney and what it has to offer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Hi Disney Mamas.







May I join? I hope to catch up on this thread, but not sure if I'll ever have time to read all 21 pages! (So please forgive me if I bring up something already discussed!)

We have gone to DW the last 3 years, and are going back this January. Our kids are 7,5,3 and 1. We have always stayed at Fort Wilderness. It is great for families! The cabins have a bedroom w/a set of bunk beds & a double bed. There is a trundle bed in the living room, a pack'n'play, full bathroom, & full kitchen. I bring some food from home & last year I found a grocery store that will deliver to your cabin or hotel. That was a good find! www.gardengrocer.com I believe it was. Also, the campground has lots to do - pools, pony rides, boat & bike rentals, etc. I highly recommend it.









Has anyone done the Bippity Boppity Boutique for their kids? I am thinking about it for my crew this year.

I look forward to chatting w/you all.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
yeah I'd love that!

when possible we like to go with a set of grandparents, get an adjoining room, and split up the kids - give the grandparents 1 and we keep 2 (rotate to be fair)

this coming trip and the one last trip we go with friends who are in the army and stay at SOG - rooms for 6!

That's what we are doing because my mom is coming with us. She'll take one kid and we'll have the other two. Maybe she'll take them all for a bit for valentine's day!


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
When our littlest one (now three months) is a bit older we want to drive our pop-up trailer down to Fort Wilderness and camp there for 10 days or so. Maybe with a stay at a resort for a few days, I dunno. We are staying at a resort for our upcoming trip, but I think that camping at DW would be a whole 'nother way to see Disney and what it has to offer.

We have a pop up too, and just love it! If it were closer, we'd definately camp at FW in it, but it would take us 24 hours of straight driving to get there.

We just bought the pop up this year, and are experimenting w/the various kinds of camprounds. We have had some great success, and a couple not so great. But we are having lots of fun while we learn!


----------



## Divaostrich

Hi there! I just saw one of Angie's posts on the DIS boards and she had the MDC Dis momma in her title. She led me here and I'm so glad to find you all!

I am a huge Disney nut...grew up in Orlando, my first job was at the world, and I came back to work at the world for a couple of years leading up to my first Dd's birth. She was a Disney baby born in Celebration, FL.

We have lived in Alaska for over 4 years now and I'm going back to WDW in October for 10 days in th Family Suites at AS Music. We are all soooooo excited! My girls are 5 and 2 and are little princesses! Well, my 2 yr old wants more than anything to be Peter Pan! I'm making her a Peter Pan costume soon and her grandma is making them both a beautiul Snow White dress and for my 5 yr old a Sleeping Beauty dress. I'll try to post a link to pictures of the costumes when they are done. I am saving a bundle by making the outfits and they are real dress quality with nice fabrics. I think they will be nicer than the 'dress up' dresses you can buy at Disney...and about 1/4 of the price. Luckily I have a MIL who is willing to sew them!

My MIL and FIL will be joining us for the first 5 days of our trip. They want to get in on the girls excitement of the first Disney trip. All plans are going swimmingly!!

This is a great thread!!

--Missy


----------



## sweetirishCT

Can't believe that I found a Disney crazy thread!! I LOVE mm, and pretty much all the movies!! Though, I must say that I am less than pleased by the sexualization of the female characters. I noticed the other day, on the cover of one of DD's 'princess' books, that Snow White still looks virginal, Belle/Ariel/Jasmine are quite endowed and not afraid to show it... Don't know why I never noticed it before, but there you are...

Otherwise, hi mamas!!







:


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5

Im a DIS mama! I am addicted to Disney and cannot wait to get my AP in a few weeks. We are moving to Orlando in 4 days.. WOOHOO! I seriously am sooo excited! Ive always been addicted to Disney since we live in Jacksonville, FL anyways lol


----------



## AngieWin

Yay, so glad people are finding us!! We are home from our 16 day trip!!

I took and loved my solarveil sling. I had probably about 10 moms and dads! over the course of 2 weeks ask me about my sling and how and where they could get one. Yay for spreading the babywearing love! We had a wonderful time!

For anyone traveling in the hot months, my best tip would be to bring the swimsuit for the kids. My kids needed a play break mid day and the spray areas were wonderful!! For my almost 2 year old, the play break was quickly followed by naptime in the stroller.

RE DVC, I would love to buy into it, but for now we own with Worldmark and trade through Interval International for other resorts. We stayed in Marriot Imperial Palms, literally 4 minutes from our parking lot to in the World of Disney store in DTD. After a day at the park we need room to spread out and the 2+ bedroom suite plus kitchen is a must for us. Until we can afford DVC (or I win it with the YOAMD!) we stay offsite.


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome back!!


----------



## Divaostrich

AngieWinn,

So glad your trip was great! Did you feel like you should carry around a business card to hand out to the business you bought your Solarveil sling from







. When my second Dd was little I requested business cards from the Maya Wrap distributor that I purchased through and kept them in the tail pocket for when people would ogle and ask where I got it. Advocacy at its best!!

I'm trying to decide whether I should bring my Ellaroo Mei Tai or my Maya for my 2.5 yr old. Both!! I will need them for our trip in October!

Has anyone gone to the 'My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea' with their little princesses? I am going with my 5 yr old Dd (mad about Sleeping beauty







) as a BIG late birthday present. Just curious if there were some reviews from any MDC gals







.

Thanks!!

Missy


----------



## ~*max*~

Missy, I haven't gone to the tea party yet and only recently learned about it. My girls would sooooooo love that, but if I recall correctly, it's a bit pricey? I can't wait to hear how you all like it. I am thinking about doing Bippity Boppity Boutique w/the kids this year though. Has anyone done that?


----------



## Bestbirths

We are 54 days out from our wish trip!!!! I put up a pre trippie. I hope to start planning out every second of each day soon, and every meal since they have food allergies. My moms getting patterns and fabrics for princess dresses today. Dh might be getting a pay raise.


----------



## Divaostrich

Max,

Yes, the Tea Party is quite pricey, but you do get the porcelain doll, bracelet, and tiara w/ the entertainment, food, meet n' greet, and....well she will only be 5 once. I scrimped BIGTIME on her birthday/party so that this could happen.

We are going to BBB at the Castle on the night we go to MNSSHP. I am looking forward to that too!!

--Missy


----------



## Kirsten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnR33* 
Anyone have any advice about DCA? We didn't make it there last trip. I'll have 3 kids ages 3,6,9.

You hear it isn't any good, but we liked it. It doesn't trump DL but there are some great things!! You MUST go on Soarin' Over California - just gorgeous!! And the river raft ride is good. Old DL Electrical Light Parade goes through CA now. And there is an indoor Aladdin theater production that is a great, cool break mid-day. Tons of stuff really. I of course prefer DL but we always hop over to CA too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Has anyone done the Bippity Boppity Boutique for their kids?

Never heard of this. Can someone fill me in?

Oh, and I've been reading the last few pages looking for any information on how they pin trade now. That is one of our favorite parts, but dd1 heard that they no longer have the kiosks where you get two minutes to trade two pins of your choice. Do you still get to trade with the cast members? She heard something about areas where you trade with other Disney visitors.

Also, your opinion of best character dining? I won't do a breakfast as that is prime riding time, but lunch or dinner is good. We love dinner at Goofy's Kitchen, and have done the old character meal at PP - with Daisy and Max and ? It was small so you really got a lot of time with the characters, but not nearly as fun as GK imo.

We go this month!!!! We make a trip when each kid turns four. This year they are 11, almost 7, and 4.


----------



## ~*max*~

Kirsten, I just learned that the Bibbity Bobbidy Boutique is in the Downtown Disney's Marketplace. The "Fairey Godmother's apprentices" do the girls' hair, nails, glittery make up. They can also make a tiara. It sounds really cute, but pretty pricey. Packages start at around $50. The toy store that houses it also has a pirate play area for the kids that sounds really fun (and free).

We have hit a few great character meals. Some of our favoites are: Cinderella's Castle, Chef Mickey at the Contempory Hotel, and Donald's Breakasaurus in Animal Kingdom. I strongly recommend making reservations asap, or you may not get in. They fill up very quick and it is unlikely that you will be able to just walk in. The nice thing about having a reservation is that it is a planned break during a busy day, a time to rest, relax, eat, cool off & regroup.

To all, I just bought the book "Birnbaum's Walt Disney World 2007". It is an excellent resource for trip planning. We have been to DW several times & I thought I knew just about everything, but I have learned about a lot more cool stuff!


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Divaostrich* 
Max,

Yes, the Tea Party is quite pricey, but you do get the porcelain doll, bracelet, and tiara w/ the entertainment, food, meet n' greet, and....well she will only be 5 once. I scrimped BIGTIME on her birthday/party so that this could happen.

We are going to BBB at the Castle on the night we go to MNSSHP. I am looking forward to that too!!

--Missy

That sounds so sweet. Your dd is going to love it! Please report back & let us know how it goes.

I just read about an Alice in Wonderland Tea Party at the Contemporary Hotel. It is only $30/child & they do a light lunch, tea party, story & I think a craft. I think I am going to check this out. W/4 kids I couldn't afford the biggy, but this seems doable.


----------



## Caledvwlch

As a former CM, I really recommend the breakfast at Ohana- it's at the resort so it's not as omg-fastpaced as in the park, but it's probably the best character breakfast, IMO. (I loathe Crystal Palace, for many reasons.) Chip & Dale's Campfire is cool as well (at Fort Wilderness), you might want to see if that's running.

Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique is nice, definitely fun for the younger set, but pretty expensive. It's housed in World of Disney at Downtown Disney. They also have a great pirate room!

They have Disney Pin Traders at Downtown Disney (a store), and last I knew, CMs HAD to pin trade with Guests. When I worked in positions outside of my normal one (I worked in entertainment), I HATED pin trading. It's brilliant, really- capitalism at its finest. But there are some real cutthroats with pin trading, like the 50yos who have EVERY PIN EVER OMG and they pick a really nice HTF pin off your lanyard and give you a crappy one in its place. CMs don't buy their own pins, Disney gives them to us specifically for pin trading.

Note- if you have kids, look for a CM wearing a green lanyard. They can only trade with kids under 12 (and a lot of times have really awesome pins).

In Epcot, a really cool place to meet characters is between Italy and America in the World Showcase. Also, you've GOT to get Kaki-Gori in Japan... Best. Snowcones. Ever. I like the honeydew melon flavor.

Like I said- I'm a former CM, so if there's any questions, feel free to ask or PM or whatnot.


----------



## flminivanmama

we decided to go up for a day next friday


----------



## mirlow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 

Has anyone done the Bippity Boppity Boutique for their kids? I am thinking about it for my crew this year.

My dd went last yr with her best friend for her friend's birthday. I didn't go so I can't tell you much, but they looked like princesses when they were done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieWin* 
Yay, so glad people are finding us!! We are home from our 16 day trip!!


How was your trip?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we decided to go up for a day next friday









Have a great time!

We leave in a month







I'm still planning. I just added a night at POR for the beginning of our trip. We'll be at the Polynesian and SSR the rest of the trip. Every time we go we try to do something new. This time we are going to the water parks. I want to try out restaurants we have never been too. All of our ADR's are at places or meals we haven't given a try yet.


----------



## AngieWin

Our trip was wonderful, with a few bumps in the way.

We went for 16 days. The first week we spent at the Holiday Villas just down Osceola Parkway from WDW. It was decent, but we arent going back. My 12 year old stepson had a baseball tournament so we stayed with the team. We alternated park days and rest/baseball days and that schedule worked better for the boys. On Friday the 13th, I did 13 hours at MK by myself with a 4 year old and not quite 2 year old! But it was our best day! With strategic fast-pass planning and multiple restbreaks it was a great day. We didnt wait more than 20 minutes for anything. And both boys fell asleep by fireworks time.

Week 2 we did parks for 6 days straight (lots of play/water play breaks) but still overwhelming. We cut 3 of our days short and went back to the resort early. We stayed at a Marrriot timeshare next to the Marriot World Center. Awesome location (4 minutes from our parking lot to DTD). About 10 months ago, dh and I asked MIL to join us (she was still mourning from her husband passing 5 months earlier) and then dniece. We also asked my parents to join us, but they had to cancel the day before. My dad had kidney stones and couldnt fly. He is fine now though. NOW we know MIL and dniece are not good traveling companions for anyone, and more than 4 hours with either one is too much for me. Wish I would have known that before! MIL complained about almost everything and more than once said it was not a pleasant trip. Dniece (22 year old, but mentally about the age of my 12 and 13 year old stepkids) I guess thought we should pay for everything but her souveniors, it was like having 5 kids!

Overlooking that "fun" the second week was a blast too! I cant complain too much when we are in Disney! I am ready to plan our next trip now! We are thinking Disneyland next Spring!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I am so thrilled - we got all of our Advanced Dining Reservations booked for our trip in early 2008! We got in to all the places we wanted, and have 8 character meals planned, and a whole bunch of other places including Le Cellier and Coral Reef. We called as soon as we could, and I made *19* reservations. We are totally splurging and and doing the deluxe dining plan. Yay! I love to organize!


----------



## flminivanmama

we went yesterday for the day - actually dh went up wednesday and spent thursday at typhoon lagoon and then I took a greyhound up and after dinner went to disney quest. yesterday we went to AK and came home at night.

let me just say august is NOT a good time to go - HOT AND CROWDED!!

we went to raglan road - yum! I want to go when it's cool out so I can enjoy it more - wanted to try the mushroom soup for instance.

we got the choose your own thing to dip at goofy's candy store - yum and not very expensive! they have pretzels, rice cripie treats, apples, cookies, marshmellows, etc. if you are doing the dining plan it counts as a snack credit!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

We went in Aug for our 10 year aniversary (4 years ago this week.) and after that we decieded NOT to go again in Aug if at all possible (never say never and all.) It was very rainy and just not as much fun as other times of year.

Still with Anna being in school full time this fall taking her out more then once a year isn't wise. I know a lot of people homeschool, but that would not be a good plan for us (I am way to lazy.)







: Still sometimes home schooling looks good that way.







We love to go early Dec, or Jan, 1st week in March (DH's colleges spring break) and the 1st week in May. All great times!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Divaostrich* 
Max,

Yes, the Tea Party is quite pricey, but you do get the porcelain doll, bracelet, and tiara w/ the entertainment, food, meet n' greet, and....well she will only be 5 once. I scrimped BIGTIME on her birthday/party so that this could happen.

We are going to BBB at the Castle on the night we go to MNSSHP. I am looking forward to that too!!

--Missy


I am taking my daughter who is in love with all things princess for her 8th birthday. It is wickedly expensive, but I think she will be beyond thrilled.


----------



## ~*max*~

I need to book my dinner reservations now too for our January trip. What are everyone's favorite places to eat?







:


----------



## flminivanmama

we just ate at Raglan Road last week and liked it a lot.

we LOVE whispering canyon for breakfast - it is a must do for us.

we like brown derby, 50s prime time cafe, Tonys (people either love or hate it)

what kind of food do you like? and are you looking for character meals? I have a list of all the places we've eaten at but it's at home LOL


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we just ate at Raglan Road last week and liked it a lot.

we LOVE whispering canyon for breakfast - it is a must do for us.

we like brown derby, 50s prime time cafe, Tonys (people either love or hate it)

what kind of food do you like? and are you looking for character meals? I have a list of all the places we've eaten at but it's at home LOL

What/where is Raglan Cafe? I haven't heard of that one. We love Whispering Caynon Cafe too! Although we have only had dinner there. My kids love that waiter BJ. He taught my ds how to make spit balls.







I haven't been to Tony's yet, but did just make a dinner res there. Has anyone done dinner at Ohana at the Polynesian? I'd like to try that too.


----------



## flminivanmama

Raglan Road is at downtown disney - by the pleasure island enterance

I've only heard good things about OHana but we've never eaten there because the kids and I don't eat meat (my dh does) and it doesn't seem like we'd have a lot of options

we have eaten at Kona though and looooved it


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
Raglan Road is at downtown disney - by the pleasure island enterance

I've only heard good things about OHana but we've never eaten there because the kids and I don't eat meat (my dh does) and it doesn't seem like we'd have a lot of options

we have eaten at Kona though and looooved it

Thanks Andrea. That's good to know.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
What/where is Raglan Cafe? I haven't heard of that one. We love Whispering Caynon Cafe too! Although we have only had dinner there. My kids love that waiter BJ. He taught my ds how to make spit balls.







I haven't been to Tony's yet, but did just make a dinner res there. Has anyone done dinner at Ohana at the Polynesian? I'd like to try that too.

We tried Ohannas in 2003 or 2004 and we loved it. Shortly after they changed their menu and we didn't like it as much, but it was ok.

Our last trip to Ohannas we decided it was the last time because it really was on a continual decline. Each time was a not as good as the last and we figured there was enough places at WDW that we really did like to go to. There are some games for kids to play that are fun, but those too seemed to go downhill. It seems like every time we went they dropped something fun. For your 1st time you more then likely won't be disappointed because you don't have anything to compare it to.

I do think that Kona cafe is great.

On the same note, we will not be doing the dinning plan in 2008 with their new changes. They took away the appetizer, and the included tip and dropped the price by just one dollar a day per person. They took away about 10 to 15 value depending on what you order. I wrote Disney to tell them that too.

Tonys can be hit or miss. It isn't our favorite place, but it can be good. We haven't had the best service there, but that might just be our luck. We really enjoyed spoodles on the boardwalk on our last trip.


----------



## gratefulbambina

Hello everyone!!! Just found this group. We are 17 days away from going to Disney for the 2nd time this year. We LOVE Disney!! We are going during free dining so that will be a new experience for us. We are going to Jo Jo & Little Einsteins breakfast and surprising my daughter with Cinderella Breakfast. I even went and bought her a Cinderella dress so she'll be all decked out for the breakfast. We also bought tickets for the Princess & Pirate party. I wasn't impressed with the Christmas party a couple years ago, but I'm hoping this one will be cooler.

Anyway we try to go to Disney at least once a year. We buy the lifetime tickets with tax returns and they last for about 2 yrs.


----------



## gratefulbambina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
Raglan Road is at downtown disney - by the pleasure island enterance

I've only heard good things about OHana but we've never eaten there because the kids and I don't eat meat (my dh does) and it doesn't seem like we'd have a lot of options

we have eaten at Kona though and looooved it

We ate at Raglan Road a couple years ago it was AWESOME!!!!!!! Great food and LARGE portions.


----------



## flminivanmama

Mary - we have never done the dining plan b/c we have the DDE card and the DP is just not a good value for us. the DDE card gives you 20% off all table service INCLUDING alchohol - and my kids are such tiny eaters that all three can share two meals... so we ate for cheaper than the DP costs, you know?

of course if we had ever gone when they had *free* dining I wouldn't turn it down haha


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
Hello everyone!!! Just found this group. We are 17 days away from going to Disney for the 2nd time this year. We LOVE Disney!! We are going during free dining so that will be a new experience for us. We are going to Jo Jo & Little Einsteins breakfast and surprising my daughter with Cinderella Breakfast. I even went and bought her a Cinderella dress so she'll be all decked out for the breakfast. We also bought tickets for the Princess & Pirate party. I wasn't impressed with the Christmas party a couple years ago, but I'm hoping this one will be cooler.

Anyway we try to go to Disney at least once a year. We buy the lifetime tickets with tax returns and they last for about 2 yrs.









: Hi Carrie - nice to see you here!! We almost went to the pirate and princess party on Saturday but just couldn't swing staying an extra day - I had to be home saturday morning because I host a LLL meeting in my house







(yes I considered cancelling it - priorities priorities!)

I wish the plusses included the parties - we buy the FL resident tickets that you buy with one day admission and one plus (water parks or disney quest basically) - last year we got 7 days and 7 pluses and they never expire so the plusses last us a while


----------



## gratefulbambina

Andrea you could always meet us down there on the 3rd for the party







: We could hang out at the pool at our resort during the day and then go to the party that night.


----------



## flminivanmama

akk don't tempt me!!

I'll mention it to DH and see what he says LOL


----------



## gratefulbambina

Oh I'm tempting you of all people I would love to meet IRL you are on the top. Tell your hubby I said pretty please!!!


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
Mary - we have never done the dining plan b/c we have the DDE card and the DP is just not a good value for us. the DDE card gives you 20% off all table service INCLUDING alchohol - and my kids are such tiny eaters that all three can share two meals... so we ate for cheaper than the DP costs, you know?

of course if we had ever gone when they had *free* dining I wouldn't turn it down haha


We did DDE when the dinning plan 1st started (before DVC could get it.) It was about $75, and you had to have an AP or live in FLA to get it. It did save us a bit of money. I think we might consider it again when we get our new AP since I am forgoing the current DDP for 2008. We don't go back to WDW until May 08, then either Jan 09 or March 09. We can't keep taking DD out of school 2 times in a year now that she is getting older. I wish we could, but it just does not seem like a good plan. Once for about 6 days is all I am comfortable with.


----------



## flminivanmama

Mary - we are having the same issue. this is the last time we are taking them out of school I think since they seem to miss so much. next year we need to figure out a good time of year to go.

Carrie I'm thinking about it







we'll see if it is possible money wise


----------



## tresleo

We love Disney World! We drive to Florida once a year.

I really, really want to go in Oct/Nov. But haven't gotten there at that time yet...

We usually go in January/February and that's a great time to go! But have gone a couple times in July/Aug and every time I say I will never do it again! I really mean it, though - so not worth the drive or the money when its that hot.

Our favorite place to eat is Chef Mickeys, well...anywhere with the characters!









We're going in February 2008 and staying at Wilderness or Saratoga.
What's your favorite hotel? (Or was that discussed? I didn't read the whole thread.







) I love the Wilderness, but Saratoga rocks - being in walking distance to Downtown Disney.


----------



## wendygrace

We are considering moving out to Florida within driving distance of WDW. Not any time soon but perhaps next time dh needs to move on up in his job. Anyone wanna share the good, bad and ugly? We are a non-vaxing, unschooling/ecletic family.

Feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## flminivanmama

I live 2 hours south. I know a good doctor I can recommend, I'm active in LLL, I belong to an organic co-op... it's pretty nice


----------



## Bethkm

Hi mamas! I'm new to this Disney thing, DH and I are planning our first trip to WDW for Jan 23-30! We are pumped but overwhelmed. We both went as kids in the 80s and boy is it different now! I've been checking out a lot of plannign sites but would appreciate any PMs with more info!

Also, we are thinking of staying at the Wilderness Lodge. I wonder how we function as a family though (1 yo and 5 yo) in a hotel sized room all week? Like naps for the baby and do we all have to go to bed at the same time all week? I'd love a suite but it's pricey! What are the chances of a free room upgrade in late Jan? Also, are there other resorts we should consider for more reasonably priced suites?

Not sure about the dining plan either, in some ways it seems like the way to go, but DS is such a picky eater and a lot of the kids menus I've seen online he really wouldn't eat from well. What works for you with picky ones?

I have a lot more questions but I'll come back with those. Great conversation!


----------



## Divaostrich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm* 
Hi mamas! I'm new to this Disney thing, DH and I are planning our first trip to WDW for Jan 23-30! We are pumped but overwhelmed. We both went as kids in the 80s and boy is it different now! I've been checking out a lot of plannign sites but would appreciate any PMs with more info!

Also, we are thinking of staying at the Wilderness Lodge. I wonder how we function as a family though (1 yo and 5 yo) in a hotel sized room all week? Like naps for the baby and do we all have to go to bed at the same time all week? I'd love a suite but it's pricey! What are the chances of a free room upgrade in late Jan? Also, are there other resorts we should consider for more reasonably priced suites?

Not sure about the dining plan either, in some ways it seems like the way to go, but DS is such a picky eater and a lot of the kids menus I've seen online he really wouldn't eat from well. What works for you with picky ones?

I have a lot more questions but I'll come back with those. Great conversation!

The All Star Family Suites are affordable! I'm thinking they are cheaper than one room at the Wilderness Lodge. They are 520 sq., have a kitchenette, and have an extra bedroom!! It was most important to my Dh and I when we go in Oct. that we have a vacation too!! That is why we booked an All Star Family Suite.

Turns out that our Travel Agent was able to get us a Deluxe Cabin at Fort Wilderness for the same price as the suites so I switched....YEAH!!! She found a great discount! They cabins have a full kitchen and lot of space. Fort Wilderness is sooooo beautiful too!

Here is a link to pics of the All Star Family Suites:

http://www.themouseforless.com/newsl...ssue024B.shtml

Here is a link to pictures of Fort Wilderness. To see the cabins find them in the text links:

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/g_ftw.htm

Good luck on finding the right accomodations! I highly recommend Jessica or Deb at The Magic For Less Travel !!!! Here's the link: http://mouseforless.com/

They look for discounts to apply to your package daily! I'm pretty sure Disney runs some discounts in January so having a travel agent on your side to make sure you don't miss a killer deal on a disounted room is so valuable in my opinion







.

Have Fun!

--Missy

--Missy


----------



## Bethkm

Thank you! I think we are gonna book the FW cabins! Any suggestions on areas to request?


----------



## Bestbirths

I have some questions. For a child afraid of planes, is there a homeopathic remedy, like would I use calms forte or hylands motion sickness remedy? I have rescue remedy.

Has anyone used hylands motion sickness remedy for rides? I get motion sickness, and so does my eleven year old ds.

Any other tips for the plane or for motion sickness? This particular child could have a major anxiety attack over flying....from the looks of things and his pre plane comments.....I need some strong calming thing for him, he is eleven and very sensitive.

What do you bring in your Disney first aid kit or bag into the parks?

So far I have
Fan
neck cooling wrap
waters
chamois to wet self with
rain poncho
rescue remedy
arnica montana
hylands motion sickness remedy
hylands calms
(my daughter's remedies from her naturopath-and she is not supposed to take other remedies, just ferrum phos. and cal. phos.) So any non homeopathic motion sickness remedy? Maybe ginger trip gum?
sunblock
camera

my wish trip pre trippie is up.......







:


----------



## ~*max*~

Bethkm & Divaostrich, FW is so wonderful! You are going to love it! We have stayed there the past 3 years and really think it is the perfect place for families. Make sure you plan some down time to just hang out & enjoy FW. There is so much to do there - pools, playgrounds, hiking trails, bike & boat rentals, fishing (you can rent the equipment also), horse back riding, pony rides. They have a decent buffet restaurant, but I could really only handle a couple meals there. You can take the ferry over to Wilderness Lodge though and eat at Whispering Canyons Cafe - very fun & good food. Also, since you will have a full kitchen, you can get groceries delivered to your cabin at www.gardengrocer.com . I did this last year & it was so worth it.

Let me know if there is any other info you'd like. We go back in Jan. & I can't wait!!


----------



## Bethkm

Max - thanks for the reassurance. We have our reservation on hold for the end of Jan but haven't booked it yet. We have our flights though so we're definitely going! FW sounds great and we are planning to spend time there just letting the kids play. I especially think it'll be great with DD is napping and DS and DH need something to do. I read *somewhere* this week that all the cabins are being refurbished this fall! I hope that is true!

Is Jan a great time to go crowdwise? I'm reading the unofficial guide right now and the lines/crowds sound maddening. I'm hoping at the end of Jan it's not quite that serious! Have you been in Jan before?


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm* 

Is Jan a great time to go crowdwise? I'm reading the unofficial guide right now and the lines/crowds sound maddening. I'm hoping at the end of Jan it's not quite that serious! Have you been in Jan before?

Yes! The last two weeks in January are some of the least crowded times to go. That is when we go and the crowds/lines are very managable. We are morning people, so we get up early & go as soon as they open. That way we get a good 2 - 2 1/2 hours w/no crowds or lines at all. As the day gets later the crowds move in. Maybe we'll see you there!

I have the Unofficial Guide too. It has some good info, but I really like the Birnbaun's Guide to DW. That has been my trip planning bible for the past few years.

Yay Disney!


----------



## SusanInItaly

I've always found Jan to be a great time to go except that the weather is hit or miss. You need to pack for all weather and dress in layers most days. Not swimming weather to me (I'm a Floridian) but might be to you, lol.

Around Valentine's day it starts to get busy again, then into March,etc for Spring Break, then Easter follows.

We own DVC at Saratoga Springs and LOVE it BTW. Wilderness is my alltime fav, I think because we honeymooned there (yes, lol) but Saratoga Springs has more interesting food selections at their counter service eatery (like flatbreads,etc) and they have a great zero entry pool (perfect for babies or toddlers), plus easy walk to DTD.


----------



## mommysusie

Hi! I just found this thread with the help of another Dis'er and just wanted to say hi!
I am a Disney fan too and we live about 10 mins away from the world. We usually go alot in the fall when it is cooler.
I'm glad to see this thread here!


----------



## kmorris97

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
I have the Unofficial Guide too. It has some good info, but I really like the Birnbaun's Guide to DW. That has been my trip planning bible for the past few years.

Yay Disney!









I like Birnbaun's also. It has a lot of pictures (which the kids love) and a section "The Best of The Best." I also have the unofficial. Enjoy your trip. We are going to Disneyland in November.


----------



## Mrs.PhD

Hi mommysuise and welcome!


----------



## ollineeba

We are hoping to go Dec.15-23rd. I'm a bit worried that it might be crowded, but the crowd calendars that I've checked out seem to indicate we will be leaving WDW just as it really gets nuts down there.
Have any of you been there during that week?
I wish we could go earlier, but I have a final exam on Dec.14th.

I will be 34/35 weeks pg but my midwife gave me the thumbs up, so fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly








I have a history of late babies, so I'm not too worried about that aspect. I'm just worried about being tired, but DH assured me that we can take it slowly and see all the shows and spend a lot of time swimming.
So someone please tell me I'm not nuts... anyone, anyone?


----------



## SusanInItaly

We went last year Dec 17-22nd and stayed at SSR. We had a great time, weather was perfect, decorations were up (one of my favorite things!) and the crowds were not bad. One of the nights MK was open until 11pm so we just came back at like 7pm and stayed until 10pm. This depends on your children of course, but it wasn't crowded at all and it was so magical at night!


----------



## ollineeba

Thanks, Susan. I can't wait to see the decorations! I love Christmastime


----------



## tresleo

I'm jealous of the momma going at Christmas time!







And I'd totally go while pregnant...I have actually, twice.







(Just not that far, but I would.)

We're not going until February. For about 10 days. We're staying at Saratoga and a very large portion of my extended family is going as well. I think if we all go out to dinner together, we will be a party of like 50 something!







:

We're going to try the meal plan and split it with my sisters family. She just went in July and they said it was actually too much. So for our two families to share it would be nice.


----------



## flminivanmama

we just went to Vero Beach resort today for my dh's bday. just for supper. very nice... I had never been even though we live so close.


----------



## tinasquirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm* 
Thank you! I think we are gonna book the FW cabins! Any suggestions on areas to request?

From what I observed when we stayed at FW Cabins, the cabins are pretty much only in one area, so I didn't really see a big difference in any of them. We found them to be very convenient, but mostly because we had our car (parking right in front!). I found the transportation within the resort - which you pretty much need to use to get to the main busses or to the marina or the pool - was very much lacking. It was just very confusing because the bus stops aren't marked and only certain busses go to certain areas of the resort. But, since we had our car, it wasn't too much of an inconvenience. Also, I didn't care for their pool. Very crowded and not toddler friendly. The actual cabin, however, is awesome and perfect for a family. Would be very awesome for a family with 3-4 kids. We had our kids sleep in the bedroom, and we slept in the family room on the murphy bed.

SSR was awesome in terms of toddler friendliness. Loved their sprinkler interactive play area. And the restaurant area was nice and convenient for young ones also. We would go to the sprinkler area before dinner, play for awhile, change there at the pool area and walk right up to dinner before heading back to the room. I was there by myself with my 2.5 and 4.5yos, so that worked really well for me.

Of course, our all time favorite is Beach Club. Their pool is awesome and I love that it is within walking distance to Epcot and Boardwalk.

I am thinking of doing Vero in February (my in-laws have Vacation Club), depending on DH's work schedule and some financial issues that will hopefully be resolved by then. Is it too far from Vero to Disney to consider doing both during a week's trip? Has anyone combined them before? A few days in Disney and the rest of the week in Vero? If not this year, then maybe next year. I really want to go at Christmas time sometime in the future!

Btw, here are our pics from the FW Cabins, SSR, and Boardwalk Villas. Has everyone seen this thread on Disboards? Great pics of rooms! (I didn't read the whole thread, sorry if I'm repeating!) Very image heavy thread though LOL! My pics are all on Page 58.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 

I am thinking of doing Vero in February (my in-laws have Vacation Club), depending on DH's work schedule and some financial issues that will hopefully be resolved by then. Is it too far from Vero to Disney to consider doing both during a week's trip? Has anyone combined them before? A few days in Disney and the rest of the week in Vero?

it's probably about an hour and a half drive. I'm just guessing but you have to get to the turnpike which is not that close to Vero. so you could combine it but you wouldn't really drive back & forth


----------



## SusanInItaly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 
Btw, here are our pics from the FW Cabins, SSR, and Boardwalk Villas. Has everyone seen this thread on Disboards? Great pics of rooms! (I didn't read the whole thread, sorry if I'm repeating!) Very image heavy thread though LOL! My pics are all on Page 58.



I think I have Shades of Green pics in that thread, lol. It is a great thread, I love when people post pics of rooms I'll never get to stay in or see!! (like suites,etc.)


----------



## gratefulbambina

Vero Beach is about 45 mins to an hr drive from Disney


----------



## gratefulbambina

Another great tip is from the same people that do the Unofficial guide is to go to their website and for $8 per year you can get trip days which you can print out and it shows the best way to see the park with no lines. You can put in that you have children, or don't have children so it shows the best way for all sides. Its worth every penny! We've used this several times and never miss anything or wait much. It also helps because your day is planned out and you don't waste time wondering what your doing next.


----------



## Bethkm

Thanks for posting the pictures Tina. I had seen that thread over there but I didn't wanna wade through it for cabin pics!

We have booked our FW cabins for Jan 24-30 and I am pumped! I've read the entire Unofficial Guide for 2008 cover to cover! Now I need to go back and start thinking about ADRs. We are doing the dining plan and we'll see how it goes. We have a golf cart reserved so I'm hoping that will solve the internal transportation issues at FW. Also, I read recently that they are in the process of refurbishing all the cabins!

I am so excited about the trip I can't believe it. It sounds like crowds in Jan will be ok and weather will be hit or miss but definitely better than Northern Indiana in Jan!


----------



## AMJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
We are planning to go Dec.15-23rd. I'm a bit worried that it might be crowded, but the crowd calendars that I've checked out seem to indicate we will be leaving WDW just as it really gets nuts down there.
Have any of you been there during that week?
I wish we could go earlier, but I have a final exam on Dec.14th.

I will be 34/35 weeks pg but my midwife gave me the thumbs up, so fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly







Her only concern was that I remember to stand up and move around during our 3 hr flight to avoid blood clots. She loves Disney, so she is familiar with the whole layout and reminded me that there are plenty of places to sit down, so to take advantage of them.
I have a history of late babies, so I'm not too worried about that aspect. I'm just worried about being tired, but DH assured me that we can take it slowly and see all the shows and spend a lot of time swimming.
So someone please tell me I'm not nuts... anyone, anyone?









We were there last year from Dec. 11-18th. The first few days the crowds were quite light, but they did build up as the trip went on. All in all, not too bad though. I would think that the week between Christmas and New Years would be far worse. Just try to get to the parks at opening when the crowds are low and get out of the parks to swim and relax in the afternoon when things get crazy.

I'm getting close to having a fully baked baby in my tummy (37 weeks on Sat.!) and have been to WDW twice during this pregnancy witht the last trip being in late May around 21 weeks. Just listen to your body and take breaks when you need to. The weather should be pretty mild. Have a great time!


----------



## Jen_in_NH

Holy cow, there's a Disney moms thread!!!

I'm not planning any trips now







Can I just hang here and live vicariously through all of you?

For everyone going in Christmas - it sounds awesome. We're hoping to take our son late in 2009. Something to look forward to....

Jen


----------



## flminivanmama

:


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMJ* 
Just listen to your body and take breaks when you need to. The weather should be pretty mild. Have a great time!

Thanks








I hope I'm not too uncomfortable to enjoy myself. But we are all so darn excited!


----------



## ollineeba

Hi Jen! Welcome


----------



## PatchChild

I am so jealous of everyone planning trips. Maybe I'll start planning, even before there's money... Enjoy!!!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We're going in February and staying at Coronado Springs. We were booked at Pop Century, but decided to upgrade for the great pool, amenities, and larger rooms. We're going with my mom and asked for a connecting room. I am hoping we'll have at least a couple days of weather warm enough for the pool (but not counting on it). The climate change from Southern Ontario should at least make it feel warm, even if it is cool, by sheer contrast to Canadian winters!

We are doing the deluxe dining plan because I want to rest by sitting down for a meal, and the food choices seem so much better. We are booked into Hoop-De-Doo and the polynesian show, and have a table service meal booked for at least twice a day. I figure if we decide we want to be all spontaneous, we can cancel most of the ressies, but I do envision us using them.

We are flying down (Westjet, $215 each way) and staying for 9 nights. We wanted a nice long time so that we didn't feel rushed, and we thought that the outlay for 9 nights vs. 6 nights was relatively small. We are using the Magic Express, so not renting a car. We are hoping to travel light and order from Garden Grocer items like water, breakfast and snack items, and diapers (not bringing cloth for 10 days, or planning to do diaper laundry).

I am totally excited and have been planning the trip and ADRs since April!

c


----------



## flminivanmama

we had to cancl our october trip due to lack of money









we are planning for spring break of 09 now... hoping (shhh) that the harry potter thing at universal will open by then


----------



## wendygrace

We're looking at going Jan 09. Considering POP. Anyone have any thoughts on POP in Jan?


----------



## flminivanmama

we love POP - that's where we always stay


----------



## Jen_in_NH

OK, I know this is way too early to really plan much, but we're thinking about taking my son 12/2009. He'll be 2 1/2 then. What do you all think is a good age for kids to go? We would really like to go early December or after New Year's, whatever year we choose.

I'm so jealous of all of you who are planning trips now!

Jen


----------



## flminivanmama

Jen - it's great because he'll still be free


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we had to cancl our october trip due to lack of money









we are planning for spring break of 09 now... hoping (shhh) that the harry potter thing at universal will open by then

Oh, Andrea. I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip! But you will have an awesome time planning for Spring of 09 and it will fly by.
I know how the lack of money seems to get in the way








My Dad is going to Fla. on business and if we end up going (which is really up in the air) we might crash with him.

I haven't heard much about the Harry Potter thing yet.. sounds interesting! When is it supposed to open?


----------



## ollineeba

Jen- I agree with Andrea. It will be great because he will still be free! You'll save quite a little bit there. And 2 is a great age. It bugs me when people think that 2 is too young but my dd had an absolute blast when we went and she had just turned 2.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
I haven't heard much about the Harry Potter thing yet.. sounds interesting!

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We just made a different plan: Wilderness Lodge. We couldn't get Coronado Springs for all 9 nights. Well, I think we are staying at WL - going to book tomorrow.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Hello,
I have been lurking on this thread for a while! I am a total disney nut, and we have gone on several trips to Disneyland with the kids (about once a year). Our last trip was in August--and we have decided to go in December so that I can finally realize my dream of seeing Disneyland at Christmas time! I am so excited







The kids are excited too--but I am probably more excited!

We are going Dec. 6 and 7th.

Do any of you post/lurk at the Disney boards? I have found them to be helpful for planning.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## splendid

Going through withdrawal. Hold me. I miss all the friendly people I met...and I miss Epcot.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We have over 100 days until we go - so excited and have planned so much. Too much waiting!


----------



## 2TooMany

I've lurked often in this thread too. We're leaving tomorrow to go to Disney World! We're staying for 5 nights, at the All-Star Music. It'll be me, DH, our 1 year old DD, and my mom and dad. I think 4 adults should be able to handle one toddler.









To the previous poster who asked if 2.5 was a good age, I don't think there's such a thing as a kid being too young to go to Disney! Sure, they may not remember it, but they'll have a blast while they're there, and will love looking at the pictures in a few years. Plus, I love Disney, I'm not going to sit around and wait until she's old enough to remember it!


----------



## Mama Khi

I just found this thread, and I had to say hello. I was such a Disney World nut as a kid! My parents took my sister and me about 7 times while we were growing up. I was always obsessed with the parks and even bought some of the hardback anniversary books while visiting. I got the WDW CD-Rom in college and used to love pretending that I was back in WDW! I talked two of my friends into going to Disney World for our spring break in our senior year of college (1999). We had a blast! January 2000 was my last trip there. My parents took my sister and me that year. After that I started working and then dating and getting engaged and getting married, and I just haven't made it back. I am hoping that we will be able to plan a trip for at least DH and me and maybe my parents and sister, too, in Sept. 2008. My parents tell me on a regular basis how much they want to go back. Now we just have to figure out how to get our schedules worked out. Until then, I check the Dis Boards daily to plan the imaginary trips that I am always taking in my head!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5

Im here! lol. We have annual passes and live about 15-20 minutes from the Mouse House. We go at least twice a month.. when we first moved here about 2 months ago almost.. we were at Disney twice a week lolol.. I love the place.. the kids love it.. dh hates it but only because i love it soooo much


----------



## ollineeba

Just bumping the thread so I can live vicariously through someone else








Is anyone going? We were hoping to go in December but things are so tight right now.. I'm hoping my Dad might be going on a business trip (it seems like a possibility) and we could share a room with him (free for us, of course







) but.. who knows.

So.. who wants to let me live vicariously through them and share some fun details?


----------



## flminivanmama

no big trip planned til april of 09







but I'm sure we'll go for a day here and there....


----------



## dara00

we're going in December and plan to go to magic kingdom and epcot. any great tips for us?


----------



## flminivanmama

how many days are you going for? how old are your kids? and is this your or their first time?


----------



## Andiad

WOW!! I had no idea there was a Disney-lovers thread!









We are actually going to spend Christmas at Disney-FL this year. We've been to Disney before, but never at the Holidays.
Any one else have past Disney Christmas experiences--tips they would like to share??

Thanks!!
Andrea


----------



## dara00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
how many days are you going for? how old are your kids? and is this your or their first time?

we'll be there for 2 days. We plan on one Magic Kingdom and one Epcot. My daughter is 2.5 and she has been to Disneyland and Animal Kingdom. My son is a baby and it won't make a difference to him!


----------



## ~*max*~

We are going at the end of January.







: This will be our fourth year. It keep getting better & better as we learn the ropes. One thing I am thinking about - packing is a major task, as we have four kids & two adults in our family. (And January can be pretty chilly, so we need lots of warm clothes.) Has anyone ever had room service do your laundry? Do they even do this? I know they do dry cleaning. I am thinking about just packing enough clothes for a few days then doing laundry. We stay at Fort Wilderness, so I could do it myself there, but hey - I am on vacation! It would save us a lot of luggage & room in the cabin (not a lot of storage space) if we brought less. What do you all think?

Andrea, we've never been during the holidays, but I saw a show about it on The Travel Channel & it looks spectcular. Please share all the details after your trip!

Dara, I'd just say pace yourself w/the little ones. Don't try to do too much more than your kids can handle. Get some good reservations for sit down meals so you can all get some rest. Bring your own double stroller if possible so the kids can nap when needed. Pack lots of snacks. We like to go early, when the parks first open. Those first couple of hours are always the least crowded time of the day and the kids can go on all their favorite rides (again & again!) w/out lines. Then as the day gets more crowded we have a nice sit down meal, see shows, and fit in what we can. Have a great trip!


----------



## flminivanmama

I agree - pace yourself

touringplans.com and the unofficial guide to disney world have some good touring plans.

we try to take it easy - try hard not to get into that "we must see everything" mentality.

so with that in mind we always circle what we feel we really want to go to on the map (with the kids - they pick the spots basically) and then we just try to hit those spots.


----------



## flminivanmama

oh and when my kids were 2 and a half their absolute favorite thing was the living seas in epcot. we spent a loooong time in there if I remember


----------



## dara00

I am sure DD will love the living seas, esp. with Nemo there!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We are going in February and have pretty much arranged all the details (well, I have anyways). We have a house sitter/lizard-feeding/dog-feeder planned, and our airline tix booked. We have made reservations for dining and know which parks we are visiting which days, and what other little things we are doing. This is a blow-out vacation for us, and the last for several years. The kids will be 8, 9 and 10 months. We wanted to go before the big kids were teens. I can see us going back in 5-7 years again so A can experience it as a kid (and not just as a baby).

We are staying at Wilderness Lodge and are on the deluxe dining plan. We like to eat and the choices at sit-down restaurants seem healthier and more varied.

I have lots of fun planning the trip!


----------



## flminivanmama

ohhh how exciting! where are you eating?

dh wants to stay at WL soooo bad


----------



## dara00

we're staying at the dolphin. dh works for the company that has the loan on the building so he emailed some dude and got us a free upgrade to a suite!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
ohhh how exciting! where are you eating?

dh wants to stay at WL soooo bad

I think that it would be easier to mention all the place we aren't planning to eat at







I have a reservation for nearly every meal. With the deluxe plan it's all covered and I would like to get the best value for our money. Please we like to eat, and the kids are good at restaurants. I am not sure that we will make it back to the room for rests all that often (and at 8 and 9 they likely wouldn't nap anyhow) so the sit-down meals will be our breaks, I think.

I booked through CAA a long time ago and got a good rate on the room. I am not sure we would go that expensive again, but we wanted:

-a compact resort (not sprawling buildings unconnected to each other)
-easy transportation without a long hike from the bus/boat stop
-indoor corridors because Feb can be cold
-the ability to go downstairs, and not walk to another building a few minutes away, for a coffee or some adult time (my mom is coming so 2 adults could go leaving the 1 to watch the kids for a short period)
-a nice swimming pool (because as Canadians we might just swim in Feb)
-an uncrowded hotel
-bus stops at the parks that are close (WL ones are)
-a larger room that the values are (260 sq feet for 5 of us was too small)
-good restaurants at the resort
-queen beds for cosleeping, rather than doubles

We booked just a standard view room.

It hasn't been a surprise for the kids and they are pretty excited. I haven't been to DW for about 20 years, so I am excited too. I am not usually into that kind of thing, but for some reason I really like DW.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
-good restaurants at the resort

one of our favorite breakfast places, the whispering canyon cafe, is in the WL


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
one of our favorite breakfast places, the whispering canyon cafe, is in the WL










Oh good! We have a breakfast and a lunch (our last meal at Disney before boarding the Magic Express) booked there!


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
one of our favorite breakfast places, the whispering canyon cafe, is in the WL











Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
Oh good! We have a breakfast and a lunch (our last meal at Disney before boarding the Magic Express) booked there!

I agree. The Whispering Canyon Cafe is a great place. The food is really good & the staff is a hoot. Your kids will love it. One year our waiter taught my son how to blow spit balls! There is a waiter there named BJ (he may only do dinner) who is realy funny, and kinda cute.







:


----------



## Moon Faerie

I just stumbled on this thread while hunting for the photography thread.

DP and I haven't been to Disney since our jr year of high school on a band trip to march in the parade down Mainstreet, almost 12 years ago. We actually started dating as a result of the trip.

We can finally afford a family trip, so we're getting ready to take the kids. Ben just turned 4 at the very end of Sept, and Lauren will be 3 in Jan. We leave on the 9th for 6 days at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I can't wait!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
Oh good! We have a breakfast and a lunch (our last meal at Disney before boarding the Magic Express) booked there!

you are going to love it. make sure to ask for ketchup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
I agree. The Whispering Canyon Cafe is a great place. The food is really good & the staff is a hoot. Your kids will love it. One year our waiter taught my son how to blow spit balls! There is a waiter there named BJ (he may only do dinner) who is realy funny, and kinda cute.







:









my favorite part is when they lead the kids around on the hobby horses and make them swear to never go to Universal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikel1979* 







I just stumbled on this thread while hunting for the photography thread.

DP and I haven't been to Disney since our jr year of high school on a band trip to march in the parade down Mainstreet, almost 12 years ago. We actually started dating as a result of the trip.

awwww







:

Quote:

We can finally afford a family trip, so we're getting ready to take the kids. Ben just turned 4 at the very end of Sept, and Lauren will be 3 in Jan. We leave on the 9th for 6 days at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I can't wait!
oh you'll love AK - we stayed there the week they opened - we got a special floridian rate - a once in a lifetime thing for us (at this point!) because we can just about afford the value resorts LOL

the most wonderful thing is alot of the staff comes over for 6 month and 1 year stints from Africa and my youngest was 8 weeks (we had planned this trip before I knew I was pregnant) and I wore him in a sling or wrap almost all the time... so many cast members kept coming up to me and telling me I was making them homesick









oh - and how close the animals are is super cool too!


----------



## flminivanmama

oh and the breakfast buffet at Boma is freaking awesome


----------



## Bethkm

Well, we are going in January and DP and I are really starting to get excited! Our kids will be 14 months and 5 years old at the time. We are staying offsite at Windsor Hills in a 3 bedroom condo. We had reservations in a cabin at FW but ended up canceling all that because we just couldn't pass up the savings! I haven't even been on MDC all that much lately cause I"m on other message boards planning our trip every day! Any suggestions for off site dining that is kid friendly and fun?


----------



## gratefulbambina

I just signed up at DisFriends. Its like myspace for Disney lovers.

Heres my page I think

http://www.disfriends.com/index.php?page=my_handshakes


----------



## flminivanmama

cool! I'll check it out when I get home


----------



## cookclanmama

Less than six months til our trip now! I'm so excited! I've managed to keep it a secret for about 10 months, maybe I can make it six more







.


----------



## flminivanmama

that's so exciting! we've got about 15 months till our next big planned trip. though we usually go up for a day or two here and there.








:


----------



## ~*max*~

We leave tomorrow morning for our week! Woohoo! I'll let you know how it goes.







:


----------



## cookclanmama

I am really looking forward to it. I've been to WDW twice, but the last time was about 15 years ago. DH and the kiddos have never been. The kids don't know we're going yet and it's SO hard to keep it a secret! I can't wait to see the looks on their faces when they find out (the plan is to not tell them until we leave







). We are staying for five days at All Star Music. Six months seems like forever, but I know it'll be here before we know it. We're working on getting our dinner reservations made now.


----------



## flminivanmama

where are you making your ressies? I love hearing where people are eating LOL








:

have fun ~*Max*~!!


----------



## Irishmommy

I've been twice, dh and the kids never (dh has been to disneyland in CA though, as have I). We are going for Christmas this year, staying at the campground. We were lucky to get 5 of the 10 days we wanted, 11 months in advance!

We weren't going to tell the kids until October. We lasted 24 hours!!


----------



## cookclanmama

I don't know! There are so many places that sound really yummy that I want to try







:. The places we really want to try:
La Cellier
Biergarten
50s Prime Time Cafe
maybe Whispering Canyon?
What are some places y'all recommend? We've got six table service meals to pick!


----------



## flminivanmama

we love 50s prime time cafe & whispering canyon - so fun!


----------



## PatchChild

Le Cellier is fantastic, and a really neat building too. You wouldn't know it from the outside. The Coral Reef is a fun place as well, but the food isn't as good as it should be for the price. It'd be a great stop for dessert or an off timed snack.

Morocco in Epcot was, surprisingly, one of our favorites from our last trip. It makes for great counter service.


----------



## Bethkm

We just returned last evening from a wonderful week at WDW! It was our first time as adults. It was amazing. I did not want to go home. The kids did great. We stayed offsight in a great condo at Windsor Hills. Great for a family, I can not imagine being in a hotel room all week.

To anyone planning a trip: Use tour guide mike! We did not wait in one line the whole trip! Best $20 I spent!

Now I'm dreaming about Disney!


----------



## dara00

how did tour guide mike help you avoid lines?

we stayed in a condo the time before last and that was awesome!


----------



## Bethkm

TGM tells you where the crowds will be and how to avoid them. We used touring plans specific for our family and he was right about everything!


----------



## avalonfaith

Hi all! i'm a new diney fan myself...i've grown up next to and gone to disneyland all my life but my partner is really into all thins disney and he has bought me and him an annual pass this year...we've been going like once a week since be bought them







. he's had an annual pass every year since forever but this is my first. our 2 year old is into it pretty much but he doesnt' like the rides. we got him on dumbo, the carosel and pinnochio (big mistake, i didn't know it was going to be that scary, i'm such a newb!) when we went on tuesday night. he likes going "round and round" as he calls it.

michael ( my partner) is really knowlegable abotu disney stuff so it's really fun to go with him becuase he points out all the stuff i would never know about liek what the names in the windew mean and allt he hidden mickeys and what not. it's fun! i want to take one of the guided tours sometime soon. anyone been on one of those?

this is such a long long thread that i haven't read through it and figured i'd start off here. are there any other annual pass holders to disneyland on here too?

~regina


----------



## ~*max*~

Hey Disney Mamas. We just returned from our week long trip and had a most wonderful time! Thank you to everyone for all the great ideas & suggestions. I thought I'd share a few of our experiences for anyone planning a trip:

The Grand Floridian Hotel hosts a "Wonderland Tea Party" daily at 1:30 for children 4 and up ($30/child, reservations required). It is a children only event. I didn't realize this, so stayed in the lobby peeking in the window. It was really very sweet, well run, & safe. The folks running it kept a good eye on the kids. They had a light lunch, decorated cupcakes, played games & took pictures. My 6 year old loved it. My 4 year old was a little uncomfortable & came out to stay w/me.

Bibbity Bobbity Boutique now has locations in Downtown Disney & Cinderella's Castle. My two dds went and really enjoyed the experience. However, be warned that it is a long time sitting & some serious hair styling, so if your little one is sensitive about their hair being done or has trouble sitting for a while, this might not be the thing for them.

Dowtown Disney also has Leggo World which is a lot of fun. (Dh took ds & our baby there while the girls were getting their hair done.) Leggo World has life size leggo creations outside and free Leggo play areas for the kids.

In Hollywood Studios (no longer called MGM Studios) there is a very fun character lunch & breakfast at the Hollywood Vine & Dine restaurant. Lots of character interaction, singing & dancing.

Also in HS, the Playhouse Disney Show is a lot of fun for little ones. Also, a ton of audience involvement - singing, dancing, playing along w/the story.

And if you have any children who like Star Wars, HS has a "Jedi Training Camp" that was very fun. They chose kids from the audience to go up on stage & learn to be Jedi masters.

Now, on my boo list was the restaurant in Epcott's Norway that has a princess character lunch & dinner. The food was average, the kids menu was very limited & the price was exorbitant. Save your money & go to Cinderella's Castle instead, much better food, atmosphere, & more for the price.

That's all I have time for right now. I hope it's helpful.

Also, I have a question - has anyone stayed at The Animal Kingdom Lodge? We are interested in trying that next year. There are 6 of us, so we'd need either a suite or two adjoining rooms if that is possible. Any info would be appreciated. TIA.







:


----------



## flminivanmama

i stayed at animal kingdom the week they opened. (they had a great rate for floridians)

it is a beautiful & fun hotel

you can see animal right from your window


----------



## tinasquirrel

50s Prime Time Cafe is fun. And I agree that Morocco had some yummy counter service food! My friend (used to work at WDW) has always recommended Liberty Tavern in MK, but we haven't been there yet. We did the Playhouse Disney lunch character meal at Hollywood & Vine when we were there in 9/06, and we didn't like it at all. That was only about a month after it opened though, so maybe it's improved. The "show" quality, singing-songs deal, just really grated on my nerves. On the other hand, we LOVED the character dining at Chef Mickeys in the Contemporary Resort.

RE: Animal Kingdom Lodge. That is on my list of places to stay next as well. They are currently doing construction on a Disney Vacation Club property there. I'm not positive about this, but I would assume that would mean they would be having the 2 bedroom suites, 1 bedroom suites and studio suites like they have in the other DVC properties. You may look into the 2 bedroom suite if you want to visit AKL with 6 people. That is what we are hoping to do on our next visit (my inlaws are vacation club members).


----------



## avalonfaith

Quote:

And if you have any children who like Star Wars, HS has a "Jedi Training Camp" that was very fun. They chose kids from the audience to go up on stage & learn to be Jedi masters.
they have this at disneyland to, in tomorrow land. it's soooooo cute to watch them all training and fighting darth vader!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Hiya! We just returned from 10 fabulous days in DW staying at Wilderness Lodge. The kids and adults had a great time, ate well, and are mostly sad to be back.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Trip report:

We just returned to Toronto from DW late last night. We had a fabulous time!

Cast of characters:

Me: 35
DP: 41
DS #1: 9
DD: 8
DS#2: 10 months
My mom: 61

We left Toronto on the 7th of February, leaving behind lots of ice and snow. Many flights were either canceled or delayed - ours was on schedule. We did leave a little late as a flight to Newark was delayed in leaving the gate, so we arrived about an hour late.

Unfortunately, little one (10 months) experienced fairly bad air sickness. Poor little thing. He was green and vomiting most of the flight. We paid for a seat for him so he had his car seat, which was good as he is comfortable, but made it harder to comfort him in my arms. The older kids liked the flight (their first) but DD was scared with descent and landing. My eldest is usually quite the conservative one and doesn't take risks, but ironically loved flying and is a real ride fan (more later). DD is the risk-taker, adventurer. She was frightened and found some rides too intense, and opted out of some rides entirely. Interesting...

Weather in Orlando was beautiful when we landed, mid-70s. We used Magical Express which was convenient, but we watched many other passengers come and go before we finally got our coach. Still and all, we were on vacation!

Seeing the Walt Disney World gates for the first time was awesome! We dropped off passengers at the Grand Floridian and Polynesian, then headed on to Wilderness Lodge which was beautiful.

Checking in we were extremely appreciative of a double upgrade (for both our rooms) from Standard to Courtyard! We were thrilled. The only request we made on our reservation was connecting rooms - I think that helped. That and my mom was traveling alone and was given a King bed room. Our rooms were just a few doors apart on the first floor, right near the pools. We were in room 1168 which was overlooking the beach and afforded us a fabulous view of the water pageant from our room! My mom was in 1162 which gave her a view of the Villas pool. Ground floor was really great, especially with a stroller. We were super close to the boat launch, but a fair hike from the Lobby. No worries though - what a fabulous upgrade! The main pool was steps from our room.

Mousekeeping was great and we got towel animals almost every day. We were really happy with the amenities of the resort, and were just thrilled with our choice. The boat launches were great. The bus transportation never let us down, and we didn't wait more than once or twice more than 10 minutes. I didn't love that we often shared a bus with other resorts because the travel time was sometimes prolonged, but oh well! We were on vacation, we had the time to sit around in nice weather.

After check-in we took the boat to the Contemporary and had a late dinner at Chef Mickey's. Lots of fun but LOUD! We shopped and got into the Disney groove. 5 table service credits down, 140 to go!

We fell into bed (after a 6am awakening after a lousy night's sleep) with plans to tour the MK the next day, after a character breakfast.

More later...


----------



## flminivanmama

sounds like a great start so far


----------



## zaftigmama

We are going to Orlando in March, and taking the kids to WDW for 1 day. My cousin lives in Orlando, so we're going to stay with her to make the trip affordable.

I haven't been to Disney in about 20 years, in fact, I haven't been there since Epcot opened. I have no idea what to expect or really how to plan our trip.

Any tips for a family going on a day trip to the Magic Kingdom?

Thanks!


----------



## gratefulbambina

http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=0 This will be the best $7.95 you've ever spent. We spent the best 1 day trip at Epcot & Magic Kingdom thanks to these plans. I would never go again without using our touring plans even for just one day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaftigmama* 
We are going to Orlando in March, and taking the kids to WDW for 1 day. My cousin lives in Orlando, so we're going to stay with her to make the trip affordable.

I haven't been to Disney in about 20 years, in fact, I haven't been there since Epcot opened. I have no idea what to expect or really how to plan our trip.

Any tips for a family going on a day trip to the Magic Kingdom?

Thanks!


----------



## AMJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Also, I have a question - has anyone stayed at The Animal Kingdom Lodge? We are interested in trying that next year. There are 6 of us, so we'd need either a suite or two adjoining rooms if that is possible. Any info would be appreciated. TIA.







:

We stayed at AKL about a year ago and loved it! It is, hands down, our favorite hotel at WDW. If you can swing it, book a Savannah View room. There is nothing like waking up to see giraffes and zebras outside your room or going out to your balcony in the dark and listening to animals eating right below your room.

The resort also has a lot of fun activities. I went on a Culinary Tour at Jiko and Boma. They have African storytelling, scavenger hunts, etc. My DD participated in a "Safari" in the gift shop. I think that she had to walk around and find different animals in the store or something (DH did this with her so I'm not really sure). She got a certificate when she finished it.

AKL is also home to my favorite WDW restaurant (maybe favorite restaurant ever), Boma. It's an African buffet. I'm not much of a buffet person normally, but this place is fabulous. We have eaten dinner there several times and had breakfast there once. We ate at Jiko when we stayed at AKL. I wasn't very impressed. My meal (vegetarian) was surprisingly bland. DH (carnivore) thought his meal was okay, but we both enjoy Boma much, much more.


----------



## tinasquirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMJ* 
AKL is also home to my favorite WDW restaurant (maybe favorite restaurant ever), Boma. It's an African buffet. I'm not much of a buffet person normally, but this place is fabulous. We have eaten dinner there several times and had breakfast there once. We ate at Jiko when we stayed at AKL. I wasn't very impressed. My meal (vegetarian) was surprisingly bland. DH (carnivore) thought his meal was okay, but we both enjoy Boma much, much more.

Our fave restaurant at Disney is also Boma!! So yummy! Our boys were 2 and 4 at the time, and they loved it too!


----------



## Mama Khi

I was happy to see this thread bumped up! I haven't been on MDC much lately because I have been planning our trip to Disney World! We leave Wednesday and are staying for a week. It will be me, DH, and my parents. As we are planning on TTC in a few months, I am thinking of this as our last big trip before kids.

Carolyn--thanks for starting the trip report. I just love to read those.

We have reservations at Boma, so I am glad to hear that people like it. We also have reservations at Sci-Fi, Rose & Crown, and Artist Point (for DH's 30th b-day!).

I subscribed to Tour Guide Mike, too, and I've really enjoyed using it to plan. I have never used him before, so I am excited to see if his tips really work. He gets many rave reviews, so he must know something! I haven't been to WDW in 8 years, so I am was in desperate need of information.

I'll come back and post after our trip and let you all know how everything went.


----------



## flminivanmama

I love all the places you have resos at


----------



## medicmama

Ok, So I am way late to this party.

I am trying to book Disney for may and don't know where to start. Got any thought's for a slacker? Anyone stay at the POP Century?


----------



## flminivanmama

that's where we almost always stay







we love it


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I subscribed to both these places and found them very helpful. Basically, our plans distilled down to:

-avoid parks which have the extended hours that day
-Ride the most popular rides first thing in the morning and late afternoon-evening, and get fastpasses for those rides as often as you can, as soon as you can, and come back to them during the day, in between the other rides and attractions
-you can use the fastpasses any time after the return time - don't stress about returning on time
-baby swaps mean most people in your party can ride twice for those rides that have a height restriction - these also happen to usually be the most popular rides AND you get to go to the front of the line on your return trip with up to 3 people
-ride the moderately popular rides mid-morning or late-afternoon
-ride the less popular rides/shows anytime and in between the other stuff
-prioritize what your group wants to do to avoid disappointment
-book in-park breakfasts before the parks open and you don't have to wait at the front gates to get in, and if you finish bfast before the park opens you can zoom to the first rides you want to go to
-if Dumbo is a must, ride it FIRST. No fastpasses and the lines get loooooong

Those are my tips after my trip. Having a baby was a real asset because of the baby swapping! You can google it to see how it works.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Our trip report continued (am I being annoying posting these here?):

Day 3

This day started well with a late morning (for us). The baby wakes up pretty early, but we were able to sleep in a little. We headed to Epcot and happily walked through Future World and headed towards sleepy little Norway pavilion for a late breakfast at Akershus.

The buffet was amazing! My dd, who dislikes waffles, bread, pastries, eggs and many other breakfast items, was very pleased they had smoked salmon and ate her weight in the stuff. The baby was very happy they had blueberries. The food was actually very decent. The princesses were cute, and my son blushed when he declined an autograph. My goodness puberty is right around the corner (ok, he's only almost 10, but *blushing* is new).

The plan was for me to go grab fastpasses for Soarin' and come back to tour Norway, Mexico, and go counter clock-wise. It was a nice brisk walk and when I returned there was still a little time left before it opened. Unfortunately we spent a bit of time sorting out my Mom's room key: the charging privileges were denied when the system 'erased' her credit card info. It was all sorted out and baby was the proud new owner of a cute Norwegian boat ferry that was sent back to our room (and made in China, natch).

We toured the pavilions as planned, and sent DP to get fastpasses for Test Track, with a plan to meet in Canada's Kidcot (the kids were loving the Kidcot stops and we liked the slower pace this forced us to adopt).

Unfortunately, my version of the plan and dp's version were not the same (and to defend him, I understand why he thought the plan was to meet at Japan where our lunch ressie was). We waited, and waited, and waited. And waited. I walked to Test Track, worried that dp, who hadn't been feeling great, was ill sitting on a bench or something. He wasn't. My mom went to a store and was put through the security and guest relations who had nothing for us. We waited. We didn't go for our lunch plans at Japan, worried that we would miss each other on the way. I felt like we should just stay in one place and it would get sorted out. Wrong. Two hours passed. A second phone call to Guest Services revealed a message that he was at Japan!

We took the boat to that part of the Showcase and met up with dp. He explained that the hostesses at the Japanese restaurants (Tokyo and Teppan Edo?) were awesome, but the male manager told him that because he wasn't a child, "nothing could be done". Eventually another person told him to leave a message with Guest Services and that worked. Ironically, I had been carrying my cell phone until that day. He had also left a message with the room, but I didn't know how to retrieve them from outside our resort. Anyhow, relieved and hungry, we decided to eat at Teppan Edo anyway, and they generously accommodated us, 2 and a half hours late for our reservation. The wait staff were cute in their worry and relief for us. Very nice.

Our dilemma was this: We had a reservation for dinner at Le Cellier in 2.5 hours! I didn't want to turn that down, nor did I imagine I would feel like eating again so soon. So we ate lightly at Teppan Edo (which was totally awesome and so yummy!) and decided we'd eat lightly at Le Cellier too.

We shopped in the Japan pavilion, and opened three oysters at Pick a Pearl. We all got pretty nice pearls, but dd pulled a bit of a gimme fit at the jewelery, so we left without any settings. To be fair, we were buying little things here and there, and there is so much consumption at Disney, that I can understand what gave her the Gimmes, but the little fits I won't tolerate, so we left the area and moved on.

Dd wanted to see China pretty badly, so we took the boat across the bay and walked to China. We had planned to see all the pavilions, but losing Dp really put our schedule off. We toured China and watched the movie, which the kids enjoyed, as well as the Kidcot stop.

I rushed over to Le Cellier (late) and convinced them to give us a table. The host was not thrilled at my saucy lateness for the revered Le Cellier, and seemed disappointed when the person at the other end of his headset said there WAS a table for 6 free. We were, gasp, 40 minutes late and I was worried that we'd miss out after all.

We were seated. I ordered a stiff drink, and settled in.

Unfortunately, our hard-earned Fastpasses were no good, I realized at the table, as it was after 7pm. DRAT! What a day!!!! The waitress, Canadian like us (of course!) was so friendly, and when she asked how we were, I poured out our down day. She was sympathetic and kind. Little did I know how kind! She returned with Fastpasses coupons for rides of our choosing, good for any day!!! She said she told our story to her manager, and Voila! What a sweetheart.

The filet, ordered blue for Dp and myself, was amaaaaaaaazing. Best steak in years. It was done to perfection, and so melty. So with the combination of the kindness and alcohol, we settled into a nice, relaxed dinner, infused with Disney magic.

We finished dinner and headed to find a spot for Illuminations. We found an ok spot, and some kind people let the kids stand with them at the railing. The show was really great, and the kids were awed (ok, we were too!). So cool. The baby, now a loud-noise trooper, fell asleep, and only briefly stirred at the conclusion. If you knew what a terrible sleeper he is at home, waking for the slightest whisper of noise, you'd find this incident, and the similar ones that followed, as amazing as we do!

We dawdled in the UK pavilion while the departing crowds thinned out, then headed to the buses. What a walk! Luckily, Wilderness Lodge is among the first stops, but still, holy hanna, what a trek.

We all slept well, and made firmer plans about what to do in the case of separation again.

105 dining credits to go.


----------



## flminivanmama

I am enjoying your TR!


----------



## ollineeba

I'm enjoying your trip report, too!


----------



## dara00

me too - so sorry about the missing dp mishap!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Day 4 - Feb 10

We were excited today to be going to Animal Kingdom. Unfortunately the bus wait was a pretty long one, but we whooped it up when the bus finally arrived. It wasn't a short ride either, leaving us late (again) for our reservation at Tusker House for a character buffet. We were seated after awhile (fair's fair) and the buffet was quite good. I liked this restaurant because there was a lot of space. Dd had a good time joining in on the musical parade.

Unfortunately, we made a miscalculation and declined to get fastpasses for Kilimanjaro Safaris. Instead we headed over to Dinoland and got fastpasses for Expedition Everest on the way. The kids really liked Dinoland, and enjoyed the rides and carnival atmosphere. Luckily they won small stuffed dinosaurs on our last carny game. The odds were pretty stacked up against them on the other games with the large numbers of players (and at $2 a pop!) but fortuitously they won on the ball-in-the-cup game, purely on chance, and on the same game!

We ate lunch at Yak and Yeti, which was great. The service was so-so and it took a looooong time to get the bill and clear out. I went for another fastpass for the Safari this time while we waited for our meal. They were all gone for the day and it was only 1230! Unfortunately the waiting time was well over an hour, and so we just had to skip it, much to our disappointment. The weather was beautiful and sunny, so the trek to get the fastpasses was great, however.

My son had been talking about Expedition Everest for the whole trip and leading up to the trip. He was pretty excited. Unfortunately, at the last moment he got very scared. He started to cry. We asked to step aside and take a moment. The ride attendant was not very nice about it. Surely other children must have had similar moments. After a few minutes my son decided to go for it, and was seated beside a very nice lady who agreed to reassure him. I sat beside my equally scared dd, and away we went. It was a great roller coaster, but the kids decided it was only a "little bit fun, and very scary". They declined a second trip.

We escaped real wetness on Kali River Rapids. Ds got quite damp, I was sprinkled, and my mom got a leg wet. Someone on our raft was drenched from head to toe! We also watched the parade and saw Lion King. Both were excellent. We were able to go right from the Pocahontas show to Lion King, and so had a good end to our day. I was still disappointed about the Safari however.

We had reservations at Hoop de Doo and headed over to Fort Wilderness from Animal Kingdom. It was a nice night and my mom, dp, and I all got some very nice hand-carved silver rings. Dp and I got matching rings with the initials of the kids, and my mom got a ring with my deceased Dad's name on it.

The kids adored Hoop de Doo. The food was so-so but filling and the show was fun. We left in good spirits and took the boat home to Wilderness Lodge. It was a late night but a very good day.

85 TS credits to go.


----------



## SusanInItaly

Yeah, after some searching, I found you guys!!


----------



## SusanInItaly

LOVE the TR BTW! Makes me wish we were close enough to go...

We are having a "discussion" at our home about a fall/winter vacation. DD, DH and DS want to spend vacation at Disneyworld. I, on the other hand, have friends who live in Japan and would like to visit them (they are an hour from Tokyo.)


----------



## gratefulbambina

Is anyone going to Disney soon? We came back a few weeks ago and my daughter had a ponytail with little mickeys all over it and it broke. I was hoping someone could pick one up for me if you don't mind.


----------



## avalonfaith

i go to disneyland about once aweek to every two weeks (AP holder). i'd be happy to look there for ya.


----------



## gratefulbambina

Thanks, I'll try to get a picture of the ponytail holder I'm talking about.


----------



## gratefulbambina

I don't know if this will work, here is the link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gratefu...na/2378476080/


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
The kids adored Hoop de Doo. The food was so-so but filling and the show was fun. We left in good spirits and took the boat home to Wilderness Lodge. It was a late night but a very good day.

85 TS credits to go.

What ages would you say Hoop de Doo is best for?


----------



## FREEmom1120

Oh another tribe for me!!

I live in Orlando and we are saving money to buy our annual passes again. (probably in June so dh can go to Star Wars weekends) We had to let them expire because the renewal was right after dd was born. The last time I was at Disney was when dd was three weeks old. We went out just in the evening to see the Candlelight Processionaly at Epcot.

dh says almost every day "oh man this would be a great day to go to Disney".


----------



## Divaostrich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
LOVE the TR BTW! Makes me wish we were close enough to go...

We are having a "discussion" at our home about a fall/winter vacation. DD, DH and DS want to spend vacation at Disneyworld. I, on the other hand, have friends who live in Japan and would like to visit them (they are an hour from Tokyo.)

Why not do both!! You could visit friends and Tokyo Disneyland!! I would looooove to visit that park someday. I've seen pictures and read trip reports about Tokyo Disneyland. They (Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea) look soooo beautiful!!


----------



## SusanInItaly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Divaostrich* 
Why not do both!! You could visit friends and Tokyo Disneyland!! I would looooove to visit that park someday. I've seen pictures and read trip reports about Tokyo Disneyland. They (Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea) look soooo beautiful!!

That's the angle I'm working! Plus there is some Thomasland (as in Thomas the Tank Engine) park too!! My son is a Thomas fan.


----------



## avalonfaith

i know those Grateful!

i'll PM you.


----------



## robertandenith

We are going this year for summer but just before peek season starts since my daughter and husband will go on vacation early. We normally rent a condo or house and bring our own food. We save so much money by doing so. We also save time, instead of waiting in line at the parks to eat we just wait in line on every ride and eat our sandwiches or fruits/veggies, a great excuse to eat healthier too hehe







I am not sure how I am going to manage this summer, I will be 8 months preggy


----------



## milkybean

Wow, I had no idea that there was a Dis-people tribe here. That amuses me.









I've only been to Disneyland so far, so that's my "expertise" (ha).


----------



## ollineeba

anyone going for free dining?


----------



## Kayda's Mom

No. When is free dining this year?
We are going in December.


----------



## ollineeba

It's for arrival dates between Aug.24-Sept.20th.
Have fun in December! What a lovely time to visit


----------



## goodcents

can i vent for a moment?

DH's company is having a sales conference in Orlando in JULY!

Why oh why July?

I cannot possibly brave Disney alone (Dh will be at conference during the day) with two kids under 5 during peak season in the middle of the summer. It sounds more like torture than fun.

I am so bummed. It would have been great to get a free hotel room.


----------



## flminivanmama

THE ONE TIME WE WENT IN LATE jUNE i VOWED "NEVER AGAIN"

oops - sorry - caps lock. I'm at work....


----------



## goodcents

Exactly my point Andrea. I don't do well with crowds so I would rather maintain my perfectly-untouched-by-peak-visit-nightmares vision of Disney. I wouldn't want to spoil future trips.


----------



## cookclanmama

We're going in July! It's great. You just need to get there early & take advantage of Fast Passes. It's hot, but I'm from Alabama, so the heat is nothing new to me







.


----------



## SusanInItaly

It is hot, you just have to go early and get out of there by noon. We usually go to the pool at the hotel and nap/lunch. Then, if you and the kids are up for it (and maybe daddy too) go back about 6pm or so. The parks are open later and Disney is awesome at night.


----------



## goodcents

I am very much a morning person. Like insanely so.....I wonder if I should have DH inquire about those hotel rooms and see how far the conference is from Disney. Or if the company will take the money for the hotel room there and we can pay the difference.

The only other thing is that we are scheduled to go away two weeks after that so money wise.....it would be really tight.

I hate the heat though, and my kids don't fair so well either. But hmmm........

I am also a big fan of going to the parks for short spurts. The only one that this is a challenge with is Animal Kingdom. I like to see the Jammin Jungle Parade and that happens late in the day.


----------



## momoftworedheads

We are going for the first time next April. My entire family is going for my father's 60th Birthday. There are 17 of us going. We are so excited! The kids know it is a suprise for my Dad. My Dh has never been there so it should be an adventure! We are driving and renting a house.

What things should I know as a first time visitor?

Take care!
Jen


----------



## goodcents

What an awesome family trip momowh. I would suggest reading some books first Passporter and UnOfficial Guide. I also like the intercot dot com web site quite a bit.

I also have to say plan plan plan, but leave room for spontaneity also. The first trip we didn't plan at all and just kinda wandered about and it wasn't nearly as fun as our second where I really spent time on figuring everything out. Its really fun to plan a Disney trip as well, it makes you more excited I think.


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
can i vent for a moment?

DH's company is having a sales conference in Orlando in JULY!

Why oh why July?

I cannot possibly brave Disney alone (Dh will be at conference during the day) with two kids under 5 during peak season in the middle of the summer. It sounds more like torture than fun.

I am so bummed. It would have been great to get a free hotel room.

Ok.. I hate heat and crowds, but I would totally go. Even just to hit the pools and short visits to the parks. Free hotel is pretty awesome


----------



## Kitsune6

This thread is HUGE!! I can't read it all it's too overwhelming so I am begging for some help.

We just found out about the special needs pass and we are planning on going the first week of November. We are Hilton members so we are hoping for a free hotel stay. Any other tips would be GREATLY appreciated. DH and I have never been. Our kids will be 6 and 5 yo. My 5yo is special needs. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ollineeba

It's called the Guest Assistance Card. It doesn't cut wait times (at least, it's not intended to), but it can help with special needs, like if your dc can't handle being so close to other people in line, for instance, I think they provide a separate waiting queue. Or if your dc needs to take a stroller in line with him (I know some ASD children need their hideaway space readily available) then they would allow you to bring it in with the GAC.


----------



## ~*max*~

Cool story, sorry I don't have the link (if anyone does, please post, my dh got it off of a news site) - a couple was visiting Disney staying in FW. The wife took her wedding rings off & stored them in some form of box. Husband unknowingly threw the box out. Their room had already been cleaned. They informed the staff. Staff realized that their trash hadn't left the premises yet and about 7 workers volunteered to go in the dumpster in search of the rings - after several hours they found them and were safely returned to the guests. How great is that?! That is the kind of thing about Disney I love.

We had a similar incident on a much smaller scale. I had hung the kids' lanyards on the curtain rod for safe keeping and then forgot to pack them. I did not realize until I got home. I called Disney, someone went back to our room, found the lanyards and they shipped them right back to us at no charge. My kids would have been so dissappointed if we'd lost them. I really appreciate Disney's extra effort in these matters.


----------



## goodcents

I read the wedding ring story it was awesome! They really are the kings and queens of customer service aren't they. Still deciding about that summer trip. Thinking about it more and more!


----------



## flminivanmama

the more I think about the more I think you should go - like a PP said - even if you just hang out at the pool all day you'll have a nice time.


----------



## Ofwait

Has anyone else here done the cruise?
My Daughter was make a wish and they sent us on the cruise out of Orlando. It was a blast and we are thinking about trying to do it on our own in a couple years.


----------



## robertandenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofwait* 
Has anyone else here done the cruise?
My Daughter was make a wish and they sent us on the cruise out of Orlando. It was a blast and we are thinking about trying to do it on our own in a couple years.


omg how did you do that?!?!

We are going for the summer... who else is? We are thinking the second week of June for a whole wk. We are renting a condo.


----------



## Ofwait

Well I wouldn't recomend our method of getting a cruise... as eldest DD had cancer.


----------



## robertandenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofwait* 
Well I wouldn't recomend our method of getting a cruise... as eldest DD had cancer.

I am so sorry to hear that ofwait... the trip sure was a wish come true


----------



## ollineeba

What a great story about the rings- wow! Great PR for Disney, too


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertandenith* 
omg how did you do that?!?!

We are going for the summer... who else is? We are thinking the second week of June for a whole wk. We are renting a condo.

I think she is confusing Make A Wish with Disney's year of a million dreams and the wishes they give out.

Ofwait I have never been on a cruise, they don't strike my fancy, but others here have. You can look up thread I remember one poster doing it last year I think?


----------



## robertandenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
I think she is confusing Make A Wish with Disney's year of a million dreams and the wishes they give out.

Yes that was exactly what I was thinking...







:


----------



## cookclanmama

Only 73 days until we leave! I'm about to burst from keeping the secret







.


----------



## DaMajha

Oh, I just noticed this thread. I LOVE, LOVE disney. DH and I just got married there a few months back, it was fabulous.


----------



## Mandynee22

I just got back a few days ago. It was me, my 19 month old and my 8 yr old. We had a blast The Dis Transportation made things super easy


----------



## DaMajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
I just got back a few days ago. It was me, my 19 month old and my 8 yr old. We had a blast The Dis Transportation made things super easy

I agree. On our first trip, we drove everywhere, and stayed lost LOL. Since then, we always use the disney transportation and it makes the vacation so much smoother. We don't have to worry about directions, we just go and have fun!


----------



## medicmama

Has anyone stayed at POP century?

We are staying there. We leave in 18 days!


----------



## flminivanmama

we have! we love it


----------



## DaMajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Has anyone stayed at POP century?

We are staying there. We leave in 18 days!

My husband has, but I haven't. We are going on the 30th of this month for a couple of days and are going to stay there.

One thing that he liked about Pop better than the other values is that the POP busses don't stop at the other hotels, it is a direct connection.


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
we have! we love it









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMajha* 
My husband has, but I haven't. We are going on the 30th of this month for a couple of days and are going to stay there.

One thing that he liked about Pop better than the other values is that the POP busses don't stop at the other hotels, it is a direct connection.

Good to know,thanks.

We leave disney on june 1st.


----------



## tnrsmom

we did WDW for the first time (dh and I had both been there more than 20 years ago) as a family last month. We had a wonderful time. It was our family of 7 plus my parents who live in Jax. We flew to Jax and stayed there for a few days then drove to Orlando. We spent Sunday night there, did MK Monday, spent the night again and drove back to Jax on Tuesday. Even having only 1 day was amazing. We arrived at 8am and did not leave until almost midnight and there was not a single kid meltdown! Dh and I both now realize why it is called the most magical place on earth.









We stayed off site at a timeshare condo less than 15 minutes from WDW. It slept 10, had a full kitchen, master bedroom, 2nd bedroom, living room, den with pullout sofa, washer, dryer and 2 bathrooms. The best part was the cost. $99 per night!!

We had such a nice time that we are trying to plan another trip for next year. Does anyone know how soon you can book resorts for April? Right now the site is only booking through 2008.

Are we crazy to consider going the week following Easter? This year we pulled the kids out of scholl for a week (and I took a week off) but it did not turn out to be a great idea. Ds 1 has had a really hard time getting caught up and it interfered with his track schedule too. We really need to going during a school break. We could also go during our break in mid Feb but I would rather go in April for a couple of reasons. We will see my parents in December and I would like to wait a bit longer before going down there since I usually do not get to see her again until late summer. 2 I know the weather will be nicer in April.

We have not decided whether we will stay on or off site this time. I would love to stay at the resort but financially it may be better to stay offsite, especially with 9 or 10 of us.


----------



## flminivanmama

i think you can book further ahead by calling 1-407-W-Disney


----------



## Monarchgrrl

I just found this thread! Yay! I haven't read every post...yet...









My DP and I got engaged at Disney World last December. It was my FIRST TIME ever going! It was great wearing a "First Time" button, at 30 years old! That got lots of attention from castmembers. My DP is a huge Disney fan and has since converted me!







I cried at the Wishes Fireworks show. We stayed at Port Orleans Riverside. It was gorgeous.

We will be going back for our honeymoon in 116 days, and counting. We're going for 8 days on Sept 6. We'll be staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. We're so excited for that! I have never stayed in such a nice hotel. We're also getting our honeymoon photos taken by a professional Disney photographer at the AKL. I can't wait!!!!!

Beth


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollineeba* 
anyone going for free dining?

That's when we're going. See my last post.







We did the Dining Plan last year and we won't be doing Disney again without it! We had the BEST food and really used it to the max. We used the savings from the Free Dining Plan this year to be able to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## goodcents

can i ask you guys why is that on disney.com you can't see any prices for travel dates past 12.31.08. people must be planning trips for winter 09 right? what about those people that plan and book trips over a year in advance? i would tenatively like to go next spring, but i need to be able to look up prices if i am to plan at all for it.


----------



## tnrsmom

We are trying to do the same thing. Flminivanmama gave a # you can call I was just hoping I could browse online.

OK, here is the full version of our day at the MK. At least as much as I could type without mentioning every ride and other thing we did.








Disney was amazing! We were only at the park for 1 day but we were there from 8am (an hour before they opened) until midnight (after the 11:00 light parade).

We flew inton Jax on Tuesday to see my parents and spent a few days at their house. We went to the beach, the zoo and hung around having a great time. On Sunday we all drove to Orlando, about a 2 1/2 hour drive where we quickly had to find a sports bar to watch the Red Wings game. After the game we went back to our condo which was awesome. We got a place that sleeps 10: living room, full kitchen, master bedroom with whirlpool tub, 2nd bedroom, bathroom and den for $99 per night. It was less than 15 minutes from Disney and I would stay there again in a heartbeat. My mom and I went to shop in Downtown Disney while Steve took the kids to the pool and put them to bed fairly early. We bought each of the younger kids a lanyard and 1 pin so if they wanted to do the pin trading with their souvenir money they would have a start.

Monday morning we got up early so we could be at the park an hour before they opened. My mom and stepdad rented her scooter and were let in to the park so they rented our strollers for us so we did not have to fight the mad rush. Just before we left, I decided we would get 2 double strollers instead of just the 1. It worked wonderfully. Since we took all of our own food as well as an extra change of clothes for the girls and shirts for the boys and a towel we had 3 or 4 bags. We were able to toss them in the stroller and not have to carry them. There was still enough room for all 4 kids to ride too, we just put the bags on top or they put their feet on top of them as a footrest. Nick and Rachel are 8 and 9 and NEVER ride in a stroller but I think it is part of what made the day so great. Disney is so much walking and since they rode most of the day they did not get as tired.

I bought the Unofficial Guide to Disney World and used it a lot. Since we had so many different ages (4-62) and temperments we did not use one of their touring plans but did do some of it. When the rope dropped and we were let in, we ran right to Space Mountain where we hardly waited at all to get on. later in the day the wait was 60 minutes. We then went next door to Buzz Lightyear which was really cute. I used the book as a guide for what times to hit certain rides as well as when to use fastpass since you can only hold one at a time.

I was suprised by how much Sarah wanted to ride. She was the one pushing for all the big roller coasters. For all the big rides, My dad, Steve and I took the older 4 kids while my mom and Becca stayed together. It worked out well since my mom can not ride due to her MS and motion sickness. Because we used the book, they never had to wait too long for us. They would just sit and take in the sights and B was in her glory.

For those of you who went to WDW when you were little and remember the thrill of spotting the characters as they walked the park, that does not happen anymore. You now have to find out where they will be and wait in line just like for a ride to see them. Becca wanted to see Mickey mouse so my mom and I stayed with her while Steve waited with Sarah to see the princesses (which she was less than impressed with) and my dad took the 3 oldest to do a few rides. Then all of us went on Pirates of the Caribbean which was really cool but there was a breakdown of some sort and we were stuck for about 20 minutes. It was pretty funny as we were all joking about being stuck in POTC and everyone around us was in good spirits. Everytime another boat joined our line of waiting, everyone would get a pretty good bump. When we got off though, they handed us a free fastpass to use wherever we wanted!

When we got hungry, we found a bench and pulled out our bag o' goodies. My mom and I had packed tons of food as we knew with 9 people we could not afford to keeping buying things whenever anyone was hungry. We made PB&J sandwiches (rolled in tortillas so they would not squish), apples, cheese, grapes, pretzels, crackers, carrots, and so much more. We put everything in individual size bags so that when one person was hungry we would not have to get it all out. It was great for the kids to be able to dig in and grab something whenever they wanted since "I'm huuuunnnnngryyyyyyyy" can be a deal breaker for a good day. At 3:00 we found a spot on the street to watch the parade and my sucker of a DH went in the candy store and bought cotton candy. Not just 1 or 2 for them to share either, 1 for each of them!! Good thing I brough the wipes.

We had a bit of a mishap shortly after the parade. We went to ride Splash Mountain and Thunder Railroad (with our fastpasses) which is in a congested area. My mom parked her scooter and said she and Becca were going to hang out in the area and check out the store right across the way. When we got off the 2nd ride, we could not find them but her scooter was still there. I tried to call her cell but did not get an answer. (I, of course, being the planner and slightly anal on was not happy that we were wasting time). Steve went to look for them and had no luck so my dad went out. She came walking back and looking like hell. She had gotten a bit far away and could not figure out how to get back. She asked a staff member how to get to Space mountain instead of splash mountain which was on the other ide of the park so she walked all the way over there. By the timne she made it back she was on the verge of tears. All the walking in and of itself was bad enough but to be lost with Becca was even worse. The water was in the scooter and they were hot and thirsty so she bought a big lemonade in a souvenir cup with one of the whistle straws. She laughed that it was $4.75 and she would have paid $20 for it at that point. Even now, that is still Becca's favorite souvenir, the darn cup. If you ask, she will tell you that she and grandma bought it because they were going to die. We decided this was a good time to stop for our ice cream, the one food item we planned to buy while we were there. I took the younger 4 on Aladdin's carpet ride (where the camel spit water at us) and then met everyone for ice cream. It was great to sit in the shade and relax for a while.

We all stayed together and rode some more rides and saw the hall of presidents. Later in the evening we had to make our first big choice. Did we want to find a spot for the parade at 9 or ride some more. All of the kids opted to ride. Steve and my mom took Becca and the rest of us headed back to the bigger rides. Becca and Steve waited in line for 40 minutes so she could ride Dumbo which she will tell you was "really boring, you don't even get to make it move yourself. It just goes up, down, up, down and that's it." Of coiurse it is even cuter when you see the disgusted look on her face and replace the R's with W's. They watched the light parde before meeting back up with us for the fireworks.

Since everyone was still doing well (even though Sarah slept through the fireworks), we decided to stay for the 11:00 parade which was incredible!! We were able to catch the monorail pretty quickly and since we had gotten there so early and our cars were close got out without too much trouble.

The next day, my parents headed back a bit before us and we decided to take the kids to downtown disney since most of them had souvenir money leftover. That day did not go as well. They were exhausted from the day before and very crabby. Needless to say, we did not stay long and that was OK. Making it through 16 hours at the MK withoput a single meltdown was amazing and Steve and I both agreed there is a reason they call it the most magical place on earth.

I think the coolest park of the trip was watching it through the kids eyes, specifically Becca's. She all of a sudden had a fascination with Mickey Mouse just before the trip. When the train arrived with him and Steve picked her up to see him (since it was above us) she whispered, "He is real. I can't believe he's really here!" Then when we took her to see him, she was beyond giddy while we waiited. When we were finally taken in the room with him, she was in love. At her turn, she ran over to him and hugged him for no less than 3 minutes! It was adorable and both my mom and I had tears in our eyes.

My only regret is that I do not have more pictures. But during the day I decided I had 2 choices, I could take a lot of pics or experience it with them. I decided the latter was the best choice.


----------



## tnrsmom

Hey is anyone going soon that could do me a HUGE favor? We saw a shirt there that said somehting along the lines of "My first trip to Disney World. I saw...( a pic of a character) I rode...( a picture of a ride) but the best part was when I got to meet (a picture of Mickey Mouse)." I wanted to get it for Becca since it was so true of her but they only had it in a 2T. It only comes in toddler sizes but she could easily do a 5T, which I know they make because they had similar ones, just not Mickey.

My mom saw it in the store near Splash Mountain and I looked in World of Disney downtown but both were sold out of her size. If anyone is going soon and could pick one up for me I would love it. Obviously I could paypal for the shirt as well as shipping. I would love to have it ASAP but really anytime before her birthday in August would be fine.

Thanks mamas.









Finally figured out how to share my photopass pics.








http://www.disneyphotopass.com/share...altDisneyWorld


----------



## mama2mygirl

I only wish I was going. But I know that at Disneyland you can call the store and they'll ship it to you. I'm guessing Disney World will do the same.
CUTE pictures by the way!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

you can call and order the shirt - post on disboards to find a number to call









I love your trip report! sounds like everyone had such a great time


----------



## Mama Khi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Khi* 
I was happy to see this thread bumped up! I haven't been on MDC much lately because I have been planning our trip to Disney World! We leave Wednesday and are staying for a week. It will be me, DH, and my parents. As we are planning on TTC in a few months, I am thinking of this as our last big trip before kids.

Carolyn--thanks for starting the trip report. I just love to read those.

We have reservations at Boma, so I am glad to hear that people like it. We also have reservations at Sci-Fi, Rose & Crown, and Artist Point (for DH's 30th b-day!).

I subscribed to Tour Guide Mike, too, and I've really enjoyed using it to plan. I have never used him before, so I am excited to see if his tips really work. He gets many rave reviews, so he must know something! I haven't been to WDW in 8 years, so I am in desperate need of information.

I'll come back and post after our trip and let you all know how everything went.










Hi! I just remembered to come here and share our trip with all of you! We had an amazing time!!! It was the first time that I had gone to WDW when I was pretty much in charge of everything, so there were a few times that I got a little stressed out, but all of my planning totally paid off. I loved using Tour Guide Mike. His advice was spot on. As we walked onto yet another ride with little wait my mom exclaimed, "Tour Guide Mike strikes again!" I was so glad that they everyone was having a great time. So, I heartily recommend Tour Guide Mike (TGM). I plan on always subscribing to his website before a WDW trip.

I had reserved a copy of The Unofficial Guide (UG) from the library a couple of months before our trip, but it wasn't ready before we left. I went ahead and got it after we returned home just to see what type of information it has. I have to say that I personally preferred TGM's information. I didn't care for the tone of the UG, and I didn't like some of the advice. TGM and UG share some of the same tips, but at points where they diverge I liked TGM's advice better. I like how TGM explains why he gives the suggestions that he gives, so then it makes it easier to go off on your own if you have to leave your plans.

We all loved Port Orleans-Riverside. It is such a beautiful resort. We had no problems with bus transportation, loved the main pool area, and enjoyed the food in the food court. (We didn't eat at Boatwright's.) DH and I rented a surrey bike on our last day and had a blast riding around the resort.

We loved all of the food we ate at WDW. Seriously, we didn't have one thing that we didn't like. There were so many healthy options, even at counter service places. My mom remarked that the food was a lot better than it was when they took us back in the 1980's and '90's and not that more expensive.

We all LOVED Boma. The Animal Kingdom Lodge is so beautiful, and it was cool to go out and see the animals on the savanna there. The food at Boma was unbelievably good. We all waddled out of there with full bellies!

We all really liked Sci-Fi, too. I had heard a lot of mixed reviews of it, but my family loved it. We splurged on an oreo milkshake that was heavenly.

Artist Point was a wonderful location for DH's birthday dinner. I had said that it was a birthday dinner when I made the ADR, so our menus had a special birthday message printed on it, they had a birthday pin for DH to wear, and he got a free dessert with a candle in it. The food there is pricey, but worth it.

I also really liked the Rose & Crown. The cheese plate there is sooo good. I also got the mushroom appetizer, which was out of this world.

My big accomplishment this trip was that I finally got up the nerve to ride Tower of Terror. I loved it so much that I rode it twice! Now I'm annoyed at myself for being afraid to ride it all of these years.

We won two dreams while we were there. DH won dream fastpasses on Rock 'n' Rollercoaster. The rest of us had sat it out due to motion sickness issues. (I got soo nauseated on Star Tours that I had to take it easy for a while. It's the first time this has happened. I'm taking it as a sign of getting old.) DH was so mad at me because I hadn't ridden and he could only get 2 dream fastpasses for the four of us. I think that my parents were okay with it. There actually weren't that many crowds that day so we didn't really need the passes, but DH was so proud of himself for winning them! I had to congratulate him over and over and I still bring it up sometimes to get him beaming. At Animal Kingdom we won dream ears. I was so excited about this because this is what I really wanted to win!! I wore them for two days and got a lot of compliments from the CM's.

We did the Segway Tour at Epcot for DH's birthday. We both loved it soooo much! I recommend this to everyone!! My parents didn't do it, but they wished that they had after we raved about it. I was a little nervous at first, but it really is easy to catch on to how to ride around, and then it was a blast! The price has been raised to $95 per person since we did it, but I still think that it is worth it. There are AAA and AP discounts available, too, which helps a lot. We took the 9:00 AM tour, and I would recommend doing 9:00 AM or earlier. The earlier tours let you into World Showcase before it opens to the public. It is awesome to see it free of guests and get to ride the Segways around back there.

Well, that's our trip in a nutshell. I really can't imagine how it could have been any better. I'm jealous of those of you who are going again soon!


----------



## Mama Khi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom* 
Hey is anyone going soon that could do me a HUGE favor? We saw a shirt there that said somehting along the lines of "My first trip to Disney World. I saw...( a pic of a character) I rode...( a picture of a ride) but the best part was when I got to meet (a picture of Mickey Mouse)." I wanted to get it for Becca since it was so true of her but they only had it in a 2T. It only comes in toddler sizes but she could easily do a 5T, which I know they make because they had similar ones, just not Mickey.

My mom saw it in the store near Splash Mountain and I looked in World of Disney downtown but both were sold out of her size. If anyone is going soon and could pick one up for me I would love it. Obviously I could paypal for the shirt as well as shipping. I would love to have it ASAP but really anytime before her birthday in August would be fine.

Thanks mamas.









Finally figured out how to share my photopass pics.








http://www.disneyphotopass.com/share...altDisneyWorld


Thanks for sharing your trip report. I'm happy to hear you had such a great time!

As for ordering your shirt, I think the Disney Merchandising number is in The Unofficial Guide in the shopping section. I read both the Unofficial Guide and the Unofficial Guide for Grown-ups, so I'm not sure which one it is in, but it is definitely in one of them. You might want to check the book you have to see if it is in there. If not, I know the people on the Disboards will have the answer to you about five minutes after you post, because I've seen the number posted on there before.


----------



## 104356

just x-posting...

any advice on Fantasy Land for one day with a toddler? we're going the first Sunday in June.

we're also going to try the Star Wars Weekend thing at MGM Studios for a bit in the AM. my son (2) and step-son (7) are star wars geeks (not to mention DP and me).


----------



## goodcents

be advised that the snow white ride can be a bit scary for little ones because the witch jumps out at the end and she is kinda scary.

peter pan is dark so some little ones have a tough time with that too - some people bring pen lights to help the kids along.

fantasmic is an awesome show. i don't know if your 2 year will find it fun, but if you can sneak in during a nap it is a 20 min 3D movie that I think is just great.

donald's boat is fun for a cool down (bring extra clothes), that is in toon town. if your child really likes characters make sure to stop in the tent in toon town, or go through mickey's house to meet mickey. i would do this first thing when toon town opens or the lines get crazy. if you are there first thing, mickey comes out and drops the ropes to toontown and the kids love it.

have fun!


----------



## Mama Khi

cicada--As far as Fantasyland goes, I would get to the Magic Kingdom before opening so that you can watch the little show right before rope drop. The WDW website says that the MK is opening at 9 that morning, so I would try to be there by 8:40 AM. As soon as you are allowed into the park, go directly to Fantasyland. If you want to ride Dumbo, do that first thing before the lines form. After that, do the attractions that you want in Fantasyland. You might want to get a fastpass for Winnie the Pooh or Peter Pan if it seems like it is getting crowded. Like PP said, if you want to see characters, go over to Toontown as soon as it opens and head to the judge's tent to see characters without much wait. You could get the fastpass like I mentioned before you go to Toontown, see the characters in Toontown, then come back to Fantasyland to ride your fastpass attraction. If it's not too crowded, though, I'm not sure if backtracking like this would be a good way to tour with a toddler. I've never been there with a toddler, so I can't really speak to that.

I think that you will have plenty of time to see the things in Fantasyland before the park gets crowded. MK is open for Extra Magic Hours that night, so it will probably start getting more crowded into the afternoon.

I've heard that Star Wars Weekends are a lot of fun, so I'm sure you all will have a great time!


----------



## goodcents

ohyeah fastpass Pooh for sure. I wanted online once and never again. It took 4 evah!


----------



## medicmama

We leave in 2 days!!!!

What do you think I should being for a carrier? I have at least 1 of everything?


----------



## goodcents

congrats medic mama you must be excited. i don't know how old your baby is but i would just bring 1 carrier - the favorite one.

so anyone else have ideas why i can't use disney.com to look at stuff past 12/08? and did anyone else know that disney in cali was closed for the entire year for refurb?


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
congrats medic mama you must be excited. i don't know how old your baby is but i would just bring 1 carrier - the favorite one.

so anyone else have ideas why i can't use disney.com to look at stuff past 12/08? and did anyone else know that disney in cali was closed for the entire year for refurb?









We are excited!









I have a watersilng, a ergo, a onbu,and a wrap packed. I bit much I think. DD is almost 2.

That stinks for cali folk.


----------



## avalonfaith

No way, Disneyland isn't closed for a year! I've been going almost once a week and they didn't mention anything when we got our Annual Passes. I live about 10 miles from there.

They have closed one time since they opened, that was to prepare for the 50th anniversary.


----------



## tinasquirrel

I don't think they are closed, at least, the only thing Disboards says about closing/refurb is:

Disneyland Rehabs/Closings

08/01/07 - 01/04/09 - The Disney Gallery is closing for an indefinite period. Balcony seating for Fantasmic will be discontinued during this time. Items normally offered for sale at the Gallery will be available at the World of Disney and Off the Page

01/22/08 - 11/28/08 - it's a small world

04/21/08 - 04/23/08 - Mark Twain Riverboat

04/28/08 - 05/01/08 - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad

04/28/08 - 05/22/08 - Gadget's Go Coaster


----------



## avalonfaith

They are building the Cars land so one of the parking lots is being taken over and they have a part of California Adventure closed while they are building the Toy Story dark ride so you can't walk fromt he "boardwalk" area to where California Screamin is, you have to go around the long way.

I'm so mad about the Small World refurb though! They're taking ot Mary Blaire's best work and turning it into and America area.


----------



## medicmama

Hello!

We are back from disney,oy am I tired!

We had a great time,played way too hard,ate too much.

We ended up doing 3 caracture (sp) dinners! the kids loved it.

DS1 loves hippos on the day we went to animal kingdom the hippos were moving about and we got a great look at them!


----------



## ollineeba

Glad you had a great time! Which character dinners did you do?


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollineeba* 
Glad you had a great time! Which character dinners did you do?

All by chance I had no reservations.

Harvest buffet at the Land, epcot. ( chip,dale, micky,pluto)

Pooh and friends at the crystal place magic kingdom (pooh,piglet,tigger,eyore)

Princess story book dinner - epcot (Belle,jasmine,arora,cinderella,ariell) Good food but don't make a substatution.


----------



## goodcents

has anyone here ever stayed in a villa before? also if you were going to go on a trip with inlaws you rarely ever see would you opt to stay in a 2 bed villa or stay in separate rooms?


----------



## janasmama

I didn't read through all the posts but we are going to Disney World for the first time ever. My dd is almost 4, my ds is 16 months.

We are flying to FL next Thursday and staying at my FIL's house just outside Orlando.

We don't have much money and won't be doing any character dinners. I've read a little about going to Disney World but I feel overwhelmed....

What are the best things to do and what will give us the best chance to meet some princesses?

I was thinking about getting dd an autograph book...will she actually be able to meet a few princesses to make it worth it?


----------



## goodcents

i suggest you go to toontown when it FIRST opens - I think 1 hour after general opening to MK. Go the judges tent and they have a princess line in there. You go in, can take, pictures, talk brielfly with the princesses etc. that is you must assured, and free way to go about it. but the lines can be hellish so do make it your first stop of the day.


----------



## tinasquirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
has anyone here ever stayed in a villa before? also if you were going to go on a trip with inlaws you rarely ever see would you opt to stay in a 2 bed villa or stay in separate rooms?

We have stayed in the Villas a lot (my in-laws have Vacation Club) and they are very nice. The 2-bedrooms are great. The single bedroom has its own bathroom and tiny kitchenette area. There is an inside door that opens into the living room area of the main section of the villa. Then, in the main villa is a living room with a pull out sofa, and a full kitchen with a bar sitting area, plus a table. There is also a washer/dryer in the closet area. And then a separate bedroom with a huge bathroom with separate tub and shower (one of those big tubs). The bathroom is usually separated into two different rooms so someone can be in the toilet area but someone else can still be brushing their teeth.

I'm not sure about staying there with family whom you don't see too often. It depends on how comfortable you are. You will still be close enough to be friendly. But, you will have your own space so you can easily put the kids to bed, go to bed at different times, etc.

We love all the DVC properties, and I hesitate to stay anywhere else, to be honest. It helps that it's free with the Inlaws! Except for the Villas in various places (we've stayed in Saratoga Springs, Beach Club Villas, and Boardwalk Villas), we have also stayed in the cabins at Fort Wilderness. Those are great for a family but might be a bit crowded with inlaws if you aren't really comfortable with them. The bedroom has a double and bunks, and then the other bed is a pull down double-sized murphy bed in the living room. I think it's a better set-up for just immediate family.

I have pics of our rooms at SSR, Boardwalk Villas and the Fort Wilderness cabins on this page at Disboards.


----------



## goodcents

okay - another question. has anyone here ever rented DVC points? this seems like an awesome and significant way to save money but i want to do it through someone who knows someone because it is such a huge trust transaction.

i also think i really want to stay at the AKV since i am dying to stay at AK and DH is so non-disney I don't know how long it will be before I can go back.

i don't really have a problem staying with my inlaws, when we see each other that is what we do. either they stay at our place or we stay at theirs.


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
i suggest you go to toontown when it FIRST opens - I think 1 hour after general opening to MK. Go the judges tent and they have a princess line in there. You go in, can take, pictures, talk brielfly with the princesses etc. that is you must assured, and free way to go about it. but the lines can be hellish so do make it your first stop of the day.

I've actually never heard of this before. Wow.. good to know


----------



## avalonfaith

soooo...anyone gotten on Toy Story Mania yet over here at DCA?

oh my goodness, we were at disneyland at 8 yesterday morning and went to DCA at 9:30 (opens at 10) and the loine was already 3 hours! yikes...3 hours with a 2 year old, i think not.









so can i live vicariously thorugh one of you? how was it?

i keep thinking i may have to be a bad girl and call out sick from work to go during the week. how wrong is that?


----------



## avalonfaith

oh i also discovered yesterdat a nice FAST way to meet mickey at DCA, go to the drawn to the magic show, we just happened to catcht he last 5 min of it and after the show was over Mickey, Woody & Conderella all came and did pictures and what not. they close it off so no one else can come in if you wern't at the show, it's took about 5 min and we were at the end of the line.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avalonfaith* 
i keep thinking i may have to be a bad girl and call out sick from work to go during the week. how wrong is that?









if that's wrong... I don't want to be right


----------



## Irishmommy

I need help quick please.

We are going to Disney World over Christmas. We have to book our Christmas dinner tomorrow. I have no idea where to go.

There will be 4 adults, 4 children (maybe only 2 of each, but I'm pretty sure it's 4/4).
There is one child with a gluten allergy.
There are at least two adults who NEED a turkey dinner on Christmas day.
There are at least two kids who hate turkey.
The other four are good eaters with no allergies, but like decent food.
We want a proper sit down meal.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Pretty please????

Thanks.


----------



## Divaostrich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I need help quick please.

We are going to Disney World over Christmas. We have to book our Christmas dinner tomorrow. I have no idea where to go.

There will be 4 adults, 4 children (maybe only 2 of each, but I'm pretty sure it's 4/4).
There is one child with a gluten allergy.
There are at least two adults who NEED a turkey dinner on Christmas day.
There are at least two kids who hate turkey.
The other four are good eaters with no allergies, but like decent food.
We want a proper sit down meal.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Pretty please????

Thanks.










I would highly recommend booking Liberty Tree Tavern in the Magic Kingdom. In the evening it is a character meal and turkey dinner is served every day!! They also serve beef and pork at the dinner which is family style so that should appease the turkey haters. You should let the operator booking the meal know of the allergy regardless of the restaraunt you choose. I've heard Disney is wonderful when regarding food allergies. Here is a link to the menu







)

http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_ltt.htm


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Divaostrich* 
I would highly recommend booking Liberty Tree Tavern in the Magic Kingdom. In the evening it is a character meal and turkey dinner is served every day!! They also serve beef and pork at the dinner which is family style so that should appease the turkey haters. You should let the operator booking the meal know of the allergy regardless of the restaraunt you choose. I've heard Disney is wonderful when regarding food allergies. Here is a link to the menu







)

http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_ltt.htm









:

I also want to share some exciting news! So, we had booked and settled everything for our Disney World honeymoon for 8 days in September. We were on the dining plan. We had made all the ADR's and were just merrily rolling along, until...we decided to upgrade to the DELUXE dining plan! Last December we were on the regular, which was fabulous, but that was before they changed a lot of the rules for 2008 (like no gratuity included, no appetizers, etc). With the deluxe plan we now get Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner (ALL can be table service if we want!) and two snacks, and all include appetizers. There's going to be WAY too much food, but hey! it's our honeymoon, right? lol. It's probably the last time we'll be at Disney World before we have kids. So, we totally took advantage of it now and have booked each meal, except one, at a table service restaurant! WOOHOO! I'm so excited because all the ADR's are at places we haven't been before like:

Jiko's (we're staying at AKL)
Boma's (once for dinner and every morning for breakfast)
California Grill
Ohana's
the Morrocan place at Epcot (forgot the name)
50's Diner
Yak & Yeti's
Cinderella's breakfast in her castle

There are more, but I forget all of them now. I'm just so excited!!! It will be the best trip I've ever taken!!


----------



## Divaostrich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 







:

I also want to share some exciting news! So, we had booked and settled everything for our Disney World honeymoon for 8 days in September. We were on the dining plan. We had made all the ADR's and were just merrily rolling along, until...we decided to upgrade to the DELUXE dining plan! Last December we were on the regular, which was fabulous, but that was before they changed a lot of the rules for 2008 (like no gratuity included, no appetizers, etc). With the deluxe plan we now get Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner (ALL can be table service if we want!) and two snacks, and all include appetizers. There's going to be WAY too much food, but hey! it's our honeymoon, right? lol. It's probably the last time we'll be at Disney World before we have kids. So, we totally took advantage of it now and have booked each meal, except one, at a table service restaurant! WOOHOO! I'm so excited because all the ADR's are at places we haven't been before like:

Jiko's (we're staying at AKL)
Boma's (once for dinner and every morning for breakfast)
California Grill
Ohana's
the Morrocan place at Epcot (forgot the name)
50's Diner
Yak & Yeti's
Cinderella's breakfast in her castle

There are more, but I forget all of them now. I'm just so excited!!! It will be the best trip I've ever taken!!

OMG!! Deluxe Dining Plan and staying at AKL!!! I am soooooo jealous! Have a wonderful honeymoon!


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
i suggest you go to toontown when it FIRST opens - I think 1 hour after general opening to MK. Go the judges tent and they have a princess line in there. You go in, can take, pictures, talk brielfly with the princesses etc. that is you must assured, and free way to go about it. but the lines can be hellish so do make it your first stop of the day.

Definitely make sure you go when it first opens. We were waiting on some people so we didn't get there when we wanted to and the line was a 90 min. wait. My dd is almost 4 and ds is 16 months so we didn't wait in line.

As far as our trip went, we had fun but it wasn't what I expected. We only visited the Magic Kingdom and the only princess my dd saw was Belle for story time and she was in her "peasant" dress. We did see the others in the parade and dancing in front of the castle but that was it. No other characters were walking around or anything. I expected it to be a little different.

We had to wait in line for at least 40 min. for the little dumbo ride and the ride lasted all of 90 seconds. We live in California closed to Disneyland so we are hoping to go there soon, I've heard they have more characters that just walk around.


----------



## Irishmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Divaostrich* 
I would highly recommend booking Liberty Tree Tavern in the Magic Kingdom. In the evening it is a character meal and turkey dinner is served every day!! They also serve beef and pork at the dinner which is family style so that should appease the turkey haters. You should let the operator booking the meal know of the allergy regardless of the restaraunt you choose. I've heard Disney is wonderful when regarding food allergies. Here is a link to the menu







)

http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_ltt.htm

Well it was booked. The customer service person was pretty rude. We are booked at the Crystal Palace. What's it like?

And an 18% mandatory gratuity for a buffet?????


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Well it was booked. The customer service person was pretty rude. We are booked at the Crystal Palace. What's it like?

And an 18% mandatory gratuity for a buffet?????


I'm sure others can tell you about the Crystal Palace. I haven't been there, but I was shocked by the 18% gratuity for a buffet, too. But if you don't "latch" a credit card to your Key to the World card, and tell your server that you are paying cash for the tip (that is what we are doing) then there is no mandatory tip. We'll still tip about 20% if our buffet server is amazing, and really on the ball, but hey, if they aren't, there's no way I'm paying 18% for a buffet server tip. They will definitely be doing much less work. We also don't want any server thinking that they are getting an automatic 18% tip, so that's why we are telling them that it will be a cash tip at the beginning. Hope that helps!

You should also call back and ask to speak to a manager about the cast member's rudeness to you. They take that seriously. You are never supposed to encounter rudeness by a Disney cast member.


----------



## goodcents

Irish are you working with a travel agent? You can get them to make your ADR's. Also if you are set on Liberty Tree (which is very good and would totally fit your needs) I would keep trying. People keep changing plans all the time. Call first thing in the morning when the system "resets".

I have been to the Crystal Palace for lunch and its meeeh. A buffet. Its isn't very memorable. Tigger and Pooh were there, but I don't know if it is character for dinner as well.


----------



## goodcents

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollineeba* 
I've actually never heard of this before. Wow.. good to know









its really the best because if you are at the ropes themselves mickey walks right up and greets the kids (on both sides of the ropes: 1 facing fantasyland, and the 1 facing the train station). highly recommended.

janasma that is bum luck. i think the characters at DW have increased over the years but maybe cause it is hot? i have read it is best to see characters in the early morning at DW.


----------



## flminivanmama

monarch your honeymoon sounds wonderful!

we loved crystal palace...


----------



## Irishmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
I'm sure others can tell you about the Crystal Palace. I haven't been there, but I was shocked by the 18% gratuity for a buffet, too. But if you don't "latch" a credit card to your Key to the World card, and tell your server that you are paying cash for the tip (that is what we are doing) then there is no mandatory tip. We'll still tip about 20% if our buffet server is amazing, and really on the ball, but hey, if they aren't, there's no way I'm paying 18% for a buffet server tip. They will definitely be doing much less work. We also don't want any server thinking that they are getting an automatic 18% tip, so that's why we are telling them that it will be a cash tip at the beginning. Hope that helps!

You should also call back and ask to speak to a manager about the cast member's rudeness to you. They take that seriously. You are never supposed to encounter rudeness by a Disney cast member.

What's the key to the world card? Is that the dining thing? We're camping there so no meal package.

And yeah, I don't mind tipping that for a buffet, if it's worth it, but not if I have to.

How do I speak with a manager? And I have no idea who she was - I could barely make out the restaurant's names, she was talking so fast.


----------



## Irishmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
Irish are you working with a travel agent? You can get them to make your ADR's. Also if you are set on Liberty Tree (which is very good and would totally fit your needs) I would keep trying. People keep changing plans all the time. Call first thing in the morning when the system "resets".

I have been to the Crystal Palace for lunch and its meeeh. A buffet. Its isn't very memorable. Tigger and Pooh were there, but I don't know if it is character for dinner as well.

Yes, I have a call in to her, but she's away until Friday. We have been trying since February to extend our camping days, with no luck. We are currently scheduled to leave December 26, but want to stay until the 30th.

I'm only set on the Liberty Tree because Divaostrich recommended it, and it's a sit down. I'm leery of buffets with an allergic kid.


----------



## goodcents

Hmmm I think there is a Disney hotline for guests with special needs. Here is a link about food restrictions for you http://www.allearsnet.com/din/special.htm

with a number to call.

I wouldn't give up hope with the camp site. I think that only requires a one night deposit if you aren't doing a package. With the economy and gas prices I think you could see some really late cancellations. But I would be calling myself every morning. Slightly obsessive.....but the squeaky wheel gets the camp site.


----------



## Irishmommy

Thanks for the link.


----------



## cookclanmama

Ahem...
15 MORE DAYS!

I am soo excited, & I have even managed to still keep it a secret! We aren't telling them until we are halfway there!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Irishmommy said:


> What's the key to the world card? Is that the dining thing? We're camping there so no meal package.QUOTE]
> 
> The Keys To The World Card is a card you get when you check in. If you bought a package with any park tickets or room nights, then all your information will be on that card and it's also your room key. If you didn't buy any park tickets or anything (just your camp ground) then it becomes just your "room" key. They will ask you when you check in if you want to attach a credit card to the key and then you can use it to purchase things. HTH
> 
> Have a great time. I hope you get the reservations at Liberty Tree Tavern!


----------



## AngieWin

We were planning a March 2009 trip to Disneyland, but we found out a month ago we are pregant again and due the end of March/beginning of April!! I have to change my ticker on the dis from vacation to baby!


----------



## FREEmom1120

I'm going on a Disney cruise in a week.









I'm sooooooooooooo excited.

Dh and I did this cruise for our honeymoon, again to celebrate my mom's 50th bday and now we are going again.

Anyone else been on a Disney cruise?


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieWin* 
We were planning a March 2009 trip to Disneyland, but we found out a month ago we are pregant again and due the end of March/beginning of April!! I have to change my ticker on the dis from vacation to baby!

congrats!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FREEmom1120* 
I'm going on a Disney cruise in a week.









I'm sooooooooooooo excited.

Dh and I did this cruise for our honeymoon, again to celebrate my mom's 50th bday and now we are going again.

Anyone else been on a Disney cruise?

no... but we want to eventually









just got back from 2 days in disney two weeks ago...

we had lots of fun.

anyone know when/if they are doing free dining again????


----------



## Monarchgrrl

CONGRATS AngieWin!









FreeMom, have a great time! I'm jealous! I've never been on a cruise. I'm sure a Disney Cruise will be our next plan! Let us know what it was like when you get back!

Our Disney World honeymoon is in 1.5 weeks! Eight days at Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Deluxe Dining Plan!







:


----------



## Cekimon

Disneyland with toddler and a baby? My son has already been twice in his first year but that was the last time we went - May 2007. I'm dying to get back there and we *might* go in October because some friends of ours are also going down there. DH's best friend has some seminar or training at disneyland hotel so his dad got him a room there, how nice huh? But we weren't planning on staying at DLH this time... something more inexpensive however, with two LOs now... maybe we should try to be as close as possible.

ALSO... we did have APs and we let them expire because I was pregnant and I knew it'd be awhile before we'd go again. I'm nervous about making the investment again and not getting our money's worth out of them especially since we live so far away. (about five hour drive). So I'm wondering if anyone knows of the best place to book a package that includes tickets because this will be my first time having to buy tickets (other than AP) since 2001!!
Thanks!!


----------



## BurtsGirl

Just popping in to sub. DW and I are going to disney world in Oct!! I'm so excited. We're also seeing the cirque de sola show. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## avalonfaith

anyone else gone on toy story mania yet?

it's soooo cute and fun and the line really isn't bad at all. i had posted that i was tempted to call in sick to work and go, i didn't have to, i ended up getting laid off.







: darn mortgage industry!

but the ride, it was great! i have an AP so we go ones a week or so (live about 8 miles away) and i always checkout the line and it's usually no longer then an hour at peak times, which is awesome for summertime and being a new ride.

has anyone ever don an MDC family trip to disneyland? i'm the only person with a kiddo and a pass so we often just go by ourselves, it would be fun to go with more kiddos for my son to play with i think.


----------



## Maggi315

subbing, lots to read. We are planning another trip to disney, not sure when yet, air fare is killing us!


----------



## AngieWin

My boys are so ready to go back to Disney and they are asking again "When??" They didnt know about the March trip we had been planning. We did WDW when Noah was 9 weeks, but that was in November. I dont think CA or FL in the summer will work with a little one for us. I have seen others do it, but I need it cooler!

Disney Cruise - That is on our agenda when everyone is potty trained. Guess I have another 3 years or so for that!


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cekimon* 
Disneyland with toddler and a baby?

We did it - but we brought the grandparents! my twins were 17 months and my baby was 8 weeks. I t was fine - and fun








Quote:

So I'm wondering if anyone knows of the best place to book a package that includes tickets because this will be my first time having to buy tickets (other than AP) since 2001!!
Thanks!!
we always just call 407 W Disney. I don't know if they are the cheapest (doubt it...) but I like booking direct. i feel a lot of peace of mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurtsGirl* 
Just popping in to sub. DW and I are going to disney world in Oct!! I'm so excited. We're also seeing the cirque de sola show. Anyone else seen it?

we saw it right after they opened - a special fl resident deal IIRC... we *loved* it. this was prekids but I bet my kids would like it too....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avalonfaith* 
anyone else gone on toy story mania yet?

it's soooo cute and fun and the line really isn't bad at all.

we did! loved it! we went on 2x... so fun

Quote:

i had posted that i was tempted to call in sick to work and go, i didn't have to, i ended up getting laid off.







: darn mortgage industry!
I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope something better is right around the corner.

Angie - are you planning on going anyway? we did that for my youngest's first trip. We were already planning a BIG family trip (whole extended family) and I found out I was pregnant. we decided to go anyway and had a blast. he was 8 weeks old....


----------



## goodcents

Hiya. So my sister in law got a visa to come to America which means I am planning a trip for MAY!!! Woot I am so excited. It will be out first time in 2 and half years with many failed plans in between. I want to stay at AK. I am thinking of renting DVC points so save on the rooms. What do you guys think? I doubt any specials will run in May......I want to stay for a week.


----------



## flminivanmama

we stayed at AK once. right when it opened. *loved* it.....


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Well it was booked. The customer service person was pretty rude. We are booked at the Crystal Palace. What's it like?

And an 18% mandatory gratuity for a buffet?????


We did the Crystal Palace in April '08 (me, 8 yr old DD and 1 yr old DS) and we liked it. The CMs were really nice and met each kid at the table and did pics and autographs, the food was fine (we aren't picky anyway though) and they did a really cool thing where all the kids held up there green napkins and walked through the place to simulate the hundred acre wood (they loved it)


----------



## MrsSoup

New momma in here.























I LOVE DISNEY!!!

I use to be a cast member for Disney's Animal Kingdom (drove a truck for Kilimanjaro Safari's) and it was my best job ever! Currently pregnant with a little girl and cannot wait to get to plan her first Disney trip! We're on the West Coast, so Disneyland will be easier and cheaper to go for, but plans for a DW trip are for sure in the future.

The Animal Kingdom Lodge is AMAZING!! I love the fact that the animals are so close.


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome!!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Welcome, MrsSoup!







I've always thought that your DW job would heaven! You should tell us about it, if you'd like. I'd love to hear.

I haven't yet posted about our honeymoon to the World! It was 8 days staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge, with the deluxe dining plan! We went at the beginning of Sept and boy was it HOT and HUMID! WOW! I'll stick with December/January from now on.









The Lodge was beautiful and unique. We loved it! All of the castmembers were amazing and so nice! We ate at some fabulous restaurants. Our favorites were Jiko's, California Grill, Sci Fi Cafe, Kona Cafe, and dinner at Boma's. The Boma breakfast left a bit to be desired, we thought, but it was good, just not great.

Since we were on our honeymoon, many of the waiters brought us a special dessert or gift. At Jiko's, they had all the castmembers sign and write in a "congratulations" card in Swahili!!! It was amazing to read the language. It was pretty funny to see the reactions of the hostesses when they realized we were married...to EACHOTHER! (we are two women)







We wore Disney "Just Married" buttons, so everyone says "Congrats" but most of the castmembers from Africa that worked at AKL did a double take. Our favorite woman (who we saw every day and became sort of friends with) on the first day said, "Oh congratulations. You are married. Oh! To each other? You are married to each other? Really?"







She honestly didn't believe us. We were smiling ear-to-ear and convinced her it was true. She asked us a few questions and then every day she was so happy to see us and told us everyday that she remembered us. We took a few pictures with her and I think she really got a kick out of befriending a couple of lesbians.







She was very sweet and I think we broadened her horizons a bit. It was great!

Speaking of the buttons we wore, they have Prince Charming and Cinderella on them and say "Just Married". They are cute. But they have a man and woman on them, obviously. So, on the second day, I found little stickers of all the princesses. They were the EXACT same size as Cinderella, so I did some doctoring and made mine have Ariel and Cinderella and my DW's had Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella. They look awesome. Here are some pics!

Before and Ariel & Cinderella

Aurora & Cinderella

Many people, even castmembers thought our buttons were "Disney-issued". Hehe. One even said, "It's about time they made same-sex wedding buttons! Good for you!" I just let her believe they were "real". Of course, there were a few people that walked by and we heard them say "That ain't right!" We didn't care though! One castmember said congrats and my DW was in line behind me and he said "Where's the lucky husband?" I laughed and said "Um...WIFE, and she's right here." He then said all happy, "OH!!! Well REALLY congratulations, then! Good for you two!" We were cracking up! Everywhere we went castmembers were either SUPER nicey nice (we think because they don't see that many married lesbians there) or were surprised and didn't know really what to say. But mostly, we just got super nice responses from people.

Another interesting story:
I got to talking to a castmember that worked at Epcot in Morocco and he was Muslim. He admired my memorial t-shirt that I made for my brother that was killed in Iraq 7 months ago. He wanted to talk about that and seemed really touched and moved by his story. He wrote my brother's name in Arabic on a piece of nice paper and wrote a blessing on it for me to keep. That was really nice. So we were getting along great and chatting while waiting for a storm to pass. Then he saw my button and asked why there were two princesses on there and where is my husband? I told him the deal and introduced my wife and he just couldn't fathom the idea of two women being married. It was pretty funny, actually. His reaction was udder shock and amazement and he didn't hide it one bit. After I convinced him that in two states, women really CAN be married legally here, he then said that maybe I'm like the men in his country that can marry more than one woman.







But he reminded me that women can't marry more than one man, so maybe we are like that...the woman that is married to more than one man. We were all laughing! Then he said that we might get in trouble in his country so maybe we can't visit him.







He was sweet, though.

So, really, it became like a little game for us to see what people were going to say each day.

All in all, we had a great time and made lots of happy Disney World memories!









Wow, sorry for the dang novel I just wrote.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 

Before and Mine

DW's

Many people, even castmembers thought our buttons were "Disney-issued". Hehe. Of course, there were a few people that walked by and we heard them say "That ain't right!" We didn't care though!

All in all, we had a great time and made lots of happy Disney World memories!










LOVE THOSE!







:

I am Lisa and am big lover of Disneyland! We go with the kids a few times a year at least. Our next trip will be in early December for my 11 year old's 12th birthday. We can't wait!


----------



## MrsSoup

It was an amazing job!!

When I was there, the first baby elephant Tufani celebrated his first birthday and there was a second baby elephant, Kiyani, born right before I left. I was only there for a couple months, because I was on the college program but it was incredable. Every morning, I knew that my job would be different. Sometimes I would have a giraffe standing in front of my truck. Or get attacked by a white rhino. Or have the scary one eyed ostrich Molly stare at me from around the corner.

It totally made up for the torrential downpours (I was there in the spring rainy season) where I would be stuck on stroller parking for my ground position and have puddles up to my ankles. Or when I got tennis elbow (known as truck elbow) and got stuck on ground positions for 2 weeks.

I'll answer any questions anyone has as well!


----------



## flminivanmama

your buttons are beautiful Monarchgrrl - I especially love the ariel but that might just be the picture...

congrats on your wedding & honeymoon & TY for such a wonderful trip report







:


----------



## O's mommy

Hi there, I'm just jumping in, I haven't read all the posts. My DH and I are planning on taking our 4 year old DD and baby to DW in early March. I'm looking into the value resorts. Are they ok to stay at or should we dish out the extra cash and stay at one of the moderate resorts? Can anyone inform me about the meal plans? Are they worth it? I've heard the food is expensive. I'm completely overwelmed by all the info. out there. Help!


----------



## MrsSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *O's mommy* 
Hi there, I'm just jumping in, I haven't read all the posts. My DH and I are planning on taking our 4 year old DD and baby to DW in early March. I'm looking into the value resorts. Are they ok to stay at or should we dish out the extra cash and stay at one of the moderate resorts? Can anyone inform me about the meal plans? Are they worth it? I've heard the food is expensive. I'm completely overwelmed by all the info. out there. Help!

Best plan I would say, especially if finances are a concern, is to stay at a value resort in a room with a kitchenette/refrigerator. That way, you can go grocery shopping instead of having to eat out every night. You also can take food and snacks and whatnot into the parks, so you don't necessarily need to purchase food there.


----------



## 77589

Hi ladies! Okay DH and I said we would go back to DW for our fifth anniv, well thats this month and we are trying to justify the expense, but not only that but figure out if DDs would enjoy it as well. Would you DW with a 10 mo? I'm sure DD1 will love it, she loves mickey. Are DH and I just setting ourselves up for disapointment trying to keep track of two small kids while trying to enjoy ourselves. Notto mention the 21 hour drive one way.... WWYD? We are talking about doing the drive overtwo and a half days so we can fit in plenty of play/fun time on the way..... I'm just stuck... and haveto make a choice ASAP


----------



## flminivanmama

I would say a 10 month old will enjoy the noise and colors etc if they enjoy that sort of thing... you will probably sling the LO most of the time so don't worry about running after 2 kids...


----------



## 77589

10 MO hates slings now. She wants down or to be held. If I try to put her in the sling she screams and flails herself out of it


----------



## AnalogWife

I just found this thread, can't wait to sift through it! We are leaving for WDW in 45 days (final payment for AKL with Dining Plan made today!







: ) This will be our first trip with DS (will be 18 mos) and the 6th trip for DH and myself, including our honeymoon. Sometimes I feel like I get a lot of flack for Disney's policies, history, etc etc etc...but I can't help it, I love the escape! Thanks for having the thread.


----------



## 77589

I think we are going to book our trip today, I hope I'm not shooting myself in the foot making this road trip!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We just decided today that we are going back - well, some of us. Myself, my mom, and the three kids are going. Dp is staying home and then joining us for a week of non-Disney Florida-ness afterwards. I'm going to try to keep it a surprise from the kids until the day of. Since dp isn't coming, I was thinking of calling him from the airport and letting him tell the kids. We'll see. We had such a fantastic time last year and some new things in our lives have allowed us to go again. After this trip we won't go back for several years (and yeah, I said that last time!)

We're going mid-March 2009. I got a 40% 'pin code' in my email this morning and made plans fast!


----------



## Cekimon

Do you think a 2.5 year old will do okay with character dining?? He's been okay lately in restaurants but we've been cutting back on dining out a lot....

I'm worried he'll be afraid of the characters on this trip and it won't be a good experience to have them visit our table... u know?


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I found that the characters were quite sensitive to little ones who shyed (sp?) away or who were afraid. It can take a long time for them to get to your table though.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Question: Has anyone flown out of Buffalo to Orlando? We are thinking of going to Buffalo in March to get cheaper rates than Toronto. What is the optimal timing for tickets, intersecting very good price with availability and reserving in enough time for the control freak in me to be settled? How many months/weeks out? I'd be willing to pay a bit more to have them booked and done than getting the absolute lowest price.


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
Question: Has anyone flown out of Buffalo to Orlando? We are thinking of going to Buffalo in March to get cheaper rates than Toronto. What is the optimal timing for tickets, intersecting very good price with availability and reserving in enough time for the control freak in me to be settled? How many months/weeks out? I'd be willing to pay a bit more to have them booked and done than getting the absolute lowest price.

Are you asking about your flights, specifically, or about reserving your vacation package and dining? I don't know about flying from Buffalo, but if you're talking about booking your vacation and reserving restaurants, I would book it at least 6 months in advance. Dining reservations fill up really fast. If I'm remembering correctly, if you are staying on property and have a package, then you can make dining reservations up to 6 months in advance. If you aren't staying on property with a package, then you can only make reservations up to 3 months in advance, and by then, a lot of the really popular places are filled up.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

Thanks - It was about the Buffalo flights specifically. I know about booking dining and resort reservations asap.


----------



## flminivanmama

that's the prime age to be scared of the characters "up close" - but like CarolynnMarilynn said they are very sensitive to that









C'M - am very jealous of your pin code









I just got a few GREAT florida resident deals by email - but we still can't afford to go right now...


----------



## 77589

We are leaving tomorrow!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Cekimon

have you cloth diapered in Disneyland?? I don't even own sposies right now but I'm thinking for this trip it would be easier to leave the cloth at home...


----------



## 77589

Oh wow, yeah I would have a hard time dealing with CD on a trip like that. Maybe pick up those eco friendly diapers? I'm not a hard core CDer so I went cheap







:


----------



## flminivanmama

we did it. all the hotels have laundry machines...

but don't feel guilty if you want to pick up a package of sposies


----------



## Boobiejuice

Yes, we do cloth, but I live local, so I just put the cloth in a zip up waterproof wet bag and put it in the bottom of my stroller until we get home. If we go without the stroller I use disposables tho. I know other mamas who have gotten those large trash-bag sized wet bags and kept the diapers in there until they wash.


----------



## AnalogWife

We're going all-out vacation/relax mode and going with 'sposies. As much as I







: our FB's, I'm actually looking forward to the laundry break!


----------



## PatchChild

We're planning a Disney World trip wit our DS who will most likely still be in diapers at the time. We booked a DVC 1 bedroom unit mostly because of the in-room washer. I can't imagine trying to deal with disposables after only ever dealing with cloth. What if I bought the wrong size?


----------



## MangoMommy

Popping in to sub too! We live far away from the Mouse now, but we are DVC "owners" at Saratoga Springs.

I haven't read the whole thread, wow, it's big!

Do any of you DIS?


----------



## MangoMommy

: what a great trip report and congratulations!!! Sounds like a fantastic honeymoon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
Welcome, MrsSoup!







I've always thought that your DW job would heaven! You should tell us about it, if you'd like. I'd love to hear.

I haven't yet posted about our honeymoon to the World! It was 8 days staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge, with the deluxe dining plan! We went at the beginning of Sept and boy was it HOT and HUMID! WOW! I'll stick with December/January from now on.









The Lodge was beautiful and unique. We loved it! All of the castmembers were amazing and so nice! We ate at some fabulous restaurants. Our favorites were Jiko's, California Grill, Sci Fi Cafe, Kona Cafe, and dinner at Boma's. The Boma breakfast left a bit to be desired, we thought, but it was good, just not great.

Since we were on our honeymoon, many of the waiters brought us a special dessert or gift. At Jiko's, they had all the castmembers sign and write in a "congratulations" card in Swahili!!! It was amazing to read the language. It was pretty funny to see the reactions of the hostesses when they realized we were married...to EACHOTHER! (we are two women)







We wore Disney "Just Married" buttons, so everyone says "Congrats" but most of the castmembers from Africa that worked at AKL did a double take. Our favorite woman (who we saw every day and became sort of friends with) on the first day said, "Oh congratulations. You are married. Oh! To each other? You are married to each other? Really?"







She honestly didn't believe us. We were smiling ear-to-ear and convinced her it was true. She asked us a few questions and then every day she was so happy to see us and told us everyday that she remembered us. We took a few pictures with her and I think she really got a kick out of befriending a couple of lesbians.







She was very sweet and I think we broadened her horizons a bit. It was great!

Speaking of the buttons we wore, they have Prince Charming and Cinderella on them and say "Just Married". They are cute. But they have a man and woman on them, obviously. So, on the second day, I found little stickers of all the princesses. They were the EXACT same size as Cinderella, so I did some doctoring and made mine have Ariel and Cinderella and my DW's had Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella. They look awesome. Here are some pics!

Before and Ariel & Cinderella

Aurora & Cinderella

Many people, even castmembers thought our buttons were "Disney-issued". Hehe. One even said, "It's about time they made same-sex wedding buttons! Good for you!" I just let her believe they were "real". Of course, there were a few people that walked by and we heard them say "That ain't right!" We didn't care though! One castmember said congrats and my DW was in line behind me and he said "Where's the lucky husband?" I laughed and said "Um...WIFE, and she's right here." He then said all happy, "OH!!! Well REALLY congratulations, then! Good for you two!" We were cracking up! Everywhere we went castmembers were either SUPER nicey nice (we think because they don't see that many married lesbians there) or were surprised and didn't know really what to say. But mostly, we just got super nice responses from people.

Another interesting story:
I got to talking to a castmember that worked at Epcot in Morocco and he was Muslim. He admired my memorial t-shirt that I made for my brother that was killed in Iraq 7 months ago. He wanted to talk about that and seemed really touched and moved by his story. He wrote my brother's name in Arabic on a piece of nice paper and wrote a blessing on it for me to keep. That was really nice. So we were getting along great and chatting while waiting for a storm to pass. Then he saw my button and asked why there were two princesses on there and where is my husband? I told him the deal and introduced my wife and he just couldn't fathom the idea of two women being married. It was pretty funny, actually. His reaction was udder shock and amazement and he didn't hide it one bit. After I convinced him that in two states, women really CAN be married legally here, he then said that maybe I'm like the men in his country that can marry more than one woman.







But he reminded me that women can't marry more than one man, so maybe we are like that...the woman that is married to more than one man. We were all laughing! Then he said that we might get in trouble in his country so maybe we can't visit him.







He was sweet, though.

So, really, it became like a little game for us to see what people were going to say each day.

All in all, we had a great time and made lots of happy Disney World memories!









Wow, sorry for the dang novel I just wrote.


----------



## 77589

I will never stay at an allstar again







It was horrible. Our experience at Port Orleans FQ was so much better than this trip.


----------



## flminivanmama

I am so sorry to hear that. we stay at POP century all the time and never really had a bad experience.


----------



## Kerrie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cekimon* 
have you cloth diapered in Disneyland?? I don't even own sposies right now but I'm thinking for this trip it would be easier to leave the cloth at home...


I did it. We stayed at the Carribean Beach resort (I think that's what it's called) and I just used the machines one night. It really was not an issue.


----------



## Kerrie

We are planning a trip with my parents next fall. I've been trying to wade through this thread and I'm sure I can finish it by next fall!







In the meantime does anyone have any tips or hints to make a trip easier and/or less expensive with 4 adults and 3 kids? We really aren't definite on dates yet - sometime late September/early october. My mom wants to stay near Epcot. If anyone has any websites they can recomend feel free to pm me. Thanks!


----------



## MangoMommy

Kerrie,
I'll PM you with a website I belong to, about 200,000 Disney fans are on it, lots of info!


----------



## AngieWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMommy* 
Popping in to sub too! We live far away from the Mouse now, but we are DVC "owners" at Saratoga Springs.

I haven't read the whole thread, wow, it's big!

Do any of you DIS?

The original thread started on Dis and then came over here. With some of our more non-mainstream ideas, it worked better over here! I still have MDC Dis-Mama in my signature over there


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

We got the current discount offered (7 days for the price of 4) and are booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge club level. So excited to be at that resort, and club level to boot! We downgraded to the regular dining plan because of the food offered on the club level, and are thrilled. When little one is over 3 we'll have to book 2 rooms at this resort, which would be too expensive, so this is really our last chance at staying at AKL.

This is our second trip as a family and will be a surprise for the kids. We aren't going to tell them until we are on the road. They think we are going to Cuba. Thank goodness their understanding of world geography is sketchy or we'd be found out.







We are keeping it a secret in the case that dp doesn't work a lot this winter (construction) and we have to cancel. Also, it is a challenge to myself as I am a lousy secret keeper, so this is my attempt to get better at that!

We are considering staying an extra few days in Florida for maybe a beach day and some of the other attractions. How does SeaWorld rank as far as animal welfare stuff goes? And is Cape Canaveral all that interesting for kids of varying interest? Where else should we go? Considering Universal Studios for the day (not Islands of Adventure but the other one)...

We're driving down and back so we can make our own plans. Thanks!


----------



## goodcents

Hi Y'all did anyone else take advantage of the buy 4 get 3 free special? I just booked a trip for April 28th - May 5 and I am soooooooo excited. The only thing that is a little nerve wracking is I a am doing it ALONE with the kids, me and my two littles. Anyone else going to be there then?

I am booked for Riverside, the French quarter wasn't available. Carribean Bean is available but I keep reading so-so things about. Any insights to either the Riverside or the CBR? Thanks!


----------



## tankgirl136

I just have to join this group!!

Though I hate to say I am way more a DLR kind of Gal then a WDW gal







Either way, I thought I would say HI! I am currently 6 weeks along with my first baby, and I am already planning my little one's first trips to both parks







:

I have friends in the area of DLR and an AP so will probably start taking little one as soon as I know I can walk the park. Then we will most likely head to WDW for sadly only a day or two







when little one is approx 4 months old. Mostly so I can use my free birthday ticket, get pictures of the babe and because we will be visiting my Inlaws who live right near the park.

Yes I am a little crazy, maybe after I have the babe I will rethink things though as this is my first and I doubt I know what I am getting my self into taking an infant to WDW hahahah!


----------



## goodcents

Disney is Disney Tankgirl.

So I am allll booked for my April trip and getting excited.







: Originally I was staying at the Riverside but I decided to go whole hog and stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!! This is the ONE resort I have been kinda dying to stay at. I was able to get a standard room (after trolling the disney vacation site for a room to come up) so it wasn't actually that much more expensive then Riverside with the buy 4 get 3 nights free special.

Now who has eaten at Ohana's....is it really worth it? I can't tell if I should go for dinner or just the character breakfast.


----------



## MangoMommy

WHOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Just booked for the first week of Jan!!! Last minute trip to Florida and Disney for us!!







We are spending 5 nights at SSR, we are very excited!


----------



## hollycat

hey all, any reccomendations for disney land for older teens and adults visiting? thanks so much!


----------



## OkiMom

Subbing too..
DH and I are both Disney fans. We spent our honeymoon at Disneyland (splurged and stayed at the Grand California Hotel). Our first real family vacation was to Disney World. His family lives in Florida now and his sister works for Disneyworld.
We are living in Japan at the moment (Okinawa) and are currently planning a trip to Tokyo Disney. If there is any interest Ill post our trip plans, expenses etc over here for those who might like to visit in the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollycat* 
hey all, any reccomendations for disney land for older teens and adults visiting? thanks so much!

DH and I use to go to Disney Land couple of times a month when we were stationed at Pendleton. How long are you going to be visiting for? Where are you staying?


----------



## hollycat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
Subbing too..

DH and I use to go to Disney Land couple of times a month when we were stationed at Pendleton. How long are you going to be visiting for? Where are you staying?

my brother and his older teen kids are staying with me near los angeles, im having a baby tonight (!!_) and was given these tix thru my work, i thought it would be nice to have them out of the house even tho i thought they might be too old. they have tix to cal adventure and disneyland, and one day to do it, i hear the ride over california at cal adventure is not to be missed.

any other ideas to give them? thanks much.


----------



## hollycat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
Subbing too..

DH and I use to go to Disney Land couple of times a month when we were stationed at Pendleton. How long are you going to be visiting for? Where are you staying?

my brother and his older teen kids are staying with me near los angeles, im having a baby tonight (!!_) and was given these tix thru my work, i thought it would be nice to have them out of the house even tho i thought they might be too old. they have tix to cal adventure and disneyland, and one day to do it, i hear the ride over california at cal adventure is not to be missed.

any other ideas to give them? food or activities? thanks much.


----------



## hollytheteacher

Hey all,

I have yet to go all through this thread but I just wanted to say HI and that i love disney! I have been to WDW 4 or 5 times now, and in a few weeks, i am staying in orlando for 12 days. We are hoping to take ds to animal kingdom (he is 16 months and LOVES animals).

This is our first time going on a vacation since ds was born (our last "vacation" was traveling to boston for his open heart surgery







). So needless to say we are very excited.

What is it like to do disney with a toddler though? I'm a little nervous. I am mostly wondering what it is like to NIP at disney with a toddler? OR at least, are there any calm/quiet family room type places?

share your experiences with me!!


----------



## 5796

Question---my friend is thinking about going to Disneyland this week (Anaheim) and I believe it is going to be raining. I told her I would skip it and try to make it another date..but the rain date is the better for her... anyone go there on a rainy day...is it worth it?
they have been before, by the way.

TIA.


----------



## flminivanmama

Tracy - we have been there in the rain & it is no biggie. there are somethings you have to skip or shut down but as long as you can roll w/ the punches that's ok.

holly - welcome! Disney is WONDERFUL with a toddler. I think their site has a way you can plan your trip based on the fact that you are travelling w/ a toddler/ preschooler


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
*Tracy - we have been there in the rain & it is no biggie. there are somethings you have to skip or shut down but as long as you can roll w/ the punches that's ok*.

holly - welcome! Disney is WONDERFUL with a toddler. I think their site has a way you can plan your trip based on the fact that you are travelling w/ a toddler/ preschooler


Good to know. I'll pass on the word.

thank you.


----------



## hollytheteacher

Still curious about NIP at Disney...anyone ever have any bad experiences? And also, are there "family" type rooms that we can use if DS seems to need a calmer/quieter place to nurse?


----------



## flminivanmama

each park does have a nice family room (sponsored by nestle, natch), but we found them a little out of the way. but perfect if you need a nice quiet airconditioned clean quiet spot









you will (should) have no problem nip there. i see more people nursing in wdw than anyplace else...


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Still curious about NIP at Disney...anyone ever have any bad experiences? And also, are there "family" type rooms that we can use if DS seems to need a calmer/quieter place to nurse?

I have been on 4 disney vacations w/my family and have had a nursling each time. And I nursed _everywhere_ - on rides, in lines, in shows, restaurants, on any bench I could find. I never had any problem at all. I was totally fine w/it and no one around me seemed to have any issue either.

I could never find those family rooms, but I was usually able to find a quieter spot when I needed one.


----------



## MangoMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Still curious about NIP at Disney...anyone ever have any bad experiences? And also, are there "family" type rooms that we can use if DS seems to need a calmer/quieter place to nurse?


I never had any issues NIP there either. I think it's because it's visual overload and no one notices LOL. I've nursed at resturants,etc no problem, and I have used the family room/baby center when it was summer and DS was super distracted.

LOVE all the formala crap that used to be all over it though, LOL. Not sure if it's still that way or not. I think there were several Great Start ads inside and on the actual sign. I've only been to the Epcot one.


----------



## columbusmomma

Joining in as we're taking our first family trip to Disney in April







DH and I went when we were kids but haven't gone together yet. I plan to read this entire thread to get ideas for the best rides,restaurants,attractions, etc.!!


----------



## flminivanmama

welcome









ask us any questions


----------



## modmom

:sub


----------



## columbusmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
welcome









ask us any questions









THANKS! Ok, I've read a few pages but I guess my first question would be, where do I start? I want to decide where to go, rides,etc. DS will be almosy 5 when we are there and DD will be almost 2. We will have MIL along so we will have lots of help. Where do I start?


----------



## flminivanmama

for a guide book I personally think "The Unofficial Guide" is the best...

how many days are you going for and which parks do you plan to hit? if you want to "do it all" I recommend purchasing a touring plan... if you want to take it easy though, that might not be as important to you.


----------



## Teensy

I'd start by checking both the Official Birnbaum guide and the Unofficial guide out of the library. Read the Birnbaum guide first. It gives a good overview of everything without giving all those details that might confuse you. Then you can move onto the Unoffical guide.

You went as a child? If you are in your 20s, it might not be so confusing. If you are my age, you'll find it has grown a great deal! I'm old enough that I went when Disney World was just the Magic Kingdom.









If you are a complusive planner, then check out Disboards.com and some of the other planning sites. They can be a little crazy making, so do remember that it is also fine to just go and enjoy yourself without planning out every detail ahead of time.

Have fun!

*****

I am going January 26 to 30 with my DD, MIL and DN (who turns five this week). It will be DN's first trip and I am looking forward to her experiencing the magic for the first time. We're staying at the Contemporary and have reservations for the Storybook Princess breakfast (in Norway) and at Tutto Italia. I'm still working on other ADRs. Some of my choices were already booked (like California Grill during Wishes).

I've been complusively on the Disboards, and even ordered DD a handemade outfit from Etsy with a Minnie shirt and a matching patchwork skirt to wear one of our days.

I am trying to think up a new mantra for myself though. I am one of those commando-type people who get to the park in time for rope drop and go, go, go all day long. I think MIL will be more of a, um, relaxed, traveler who will want to spend significantly less time in the parks. It will be a change for me to take a "stop and smell the roses" trip instead of a "we are going to see every last flower this place has" kind of trip.


----------



## columbusmomma

Oops! Ds will be almost 7, not 5(like I stated)when we are there. I am in my late 30's, so I don't remember much from when I went as a child and I know it's grown! We will be there for 5 nights and 4 days. We are staying at the Fort Wildnerness resort, in a cabin.
Thanks for the book recommendations ladies! Lots of reading and researching to do before April!


----------



## modmom

We are heading to WDW in May. We booked when the latest buy 4 get 3 deal was released. We will be staying at the Poly for the third time. According to the Unofficial guide the last half of our stay looks to be pretty busy. Any tips for beating the crowds would be appreciated.


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Hey all,

I have yet to go all through this thread but I just wanted to say HI and that i love disney! I have been to WDW 4 or 5 times now, and in a few weeks, i am staying in orlando for 12 days. We are hoping to take ds to animal kingdom (he is 16 months and LOVES animals).

This is our first time going on a vacation since ds was born (our last "vacation" was traveling to boston for his open heart surgery







). So needless to say we are very excited.

What is it like to do disney with a toddler though? I'm a little nervous. I am mostly wondering what it is like to NIP at disney with a toddler? OR at least, are there any calm/quiet family room type places?

share your experiences with me!!

IDK if you've gone yet but...
I took my two kids last year (8 yrs and 18 months) and we'll go again in 2010
About the NIP- I had no problem. No cover either LOL
I don't know if anyone gave me any funny looks and I only got one comment. It was from another mom who was nursing a baby baby (as in a non toddler) on a bench across the way from me. We walked by while she was still nursing and she asked how old Andrew was (she saw me nursing him). I said 18 months and that was the end of that because he was on the run 
There are baby centers with comfy chairs and AC and changing tables and what not but they're sponsored by nestle so I guess using them depends on if you're in the boycott and how into you are...
The rides are also a great place to nurse if your toddler is in a twiddling-i'm-going-to-expose-you kind of mood.
The only other people I saw nursing had baby babies and used covers (one actually used a blanket the size of a throw and had her DH or DP or whatever helping her hold it up). I felt bad for her.


----------



## Irishmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
Oops! Ds will be almost 7, not 5(like I stated)when we are there. I am in my late 30's, so I don't remember much from when I went as a child and I know it's grown! We will be there for 5 nights and 4 days. We are staying at the Fort Wildnerness resort, in a cabin.
Thanks for the book recommendations ladies! Lots of reading and researching to do before April!

We just got back from Fort Wilderness last week, but we were in a campsite. We did check out the cabin areas and they are nice. There are buses around the campground from the front gate (where the buses to all the parks EXCEPT Magic Kingdom are) to the Outpost, where the restaurants are. This is also where they have a boat to the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## moonmama22

We're going in March (booked the 7 for 4 deal!), and I just joined a fridge swap on disboards. We are so excited to go back!! To respond to some of the previous questions...
I have seen mothers NIP all over the park, and have never seen anyone give them a problem - I would be really offended if someone did, quite honestly...
We have gone the end of May/beginning of June the last few times, and it is really not too crowded - I'm guessing since it's the end of the school year, parents don't tend to take their kids out of school at that time, but schools are not out yet, and the weather is not too hot...
We have stayed at the all stars several times and have never had any problems. They have always been clean and well-maintained, and though lacking any but the most basic amenities, we don't spend much time in the room other than to sleep and shower anyway, so we don't need more than just the basics. Plus, we camp a lot, so four walls and a private bathroom are all we need!








The last time we were there, ds, who was not quite 3, had a bad attack of croup. He woke at 1am, hardly able to breath, and nothing was working. The front desk not only called for an ambulance, but paid for our cab ride back, brought several get-well gifts to our room the next morning, and let us use a wheelchair free of charge. They were amazing!!!


----------



## columbusmomma

I"m still going thru Birnbaum's. Ok, can we talk food?!?! What are the best places to eat, foodwise,funwise, kidwise??? THANKS!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
Question---my friend is thinking about going to Disneyland this week (Anaheim) and I believe it is going to be raining. I told her I would skip it and try to make it another date..but the rain date is the better for her... anyone go there on a rainy day...is it worth it?
they have been before, by the way.

TIA.

I don't know if it is too late to answer, but we have been to Disneyland in the rain, and it was one of our best trips ever. This was 2007--in early December. We were going to see the Xmas decorations there for the first time, and stayed for 3 days. I was very nervous to see that it was going to rain, but honestly--rain in Anaheim is not like anywhere else. It is often a sprinkle or short shower, followed by lots of dry time and some sun. The best part is that rain keeps the locals away, so we pretty much had the park to ourselves for the first few days. We walked on every ride, and it was a pleasure walking around with a little coat on rather than burning hot--which is how Disneyland usually feels. The air smelled fresh and it was cozy drinking hot chocolate while watching the parade. It rained strongly a few times when we where there (mostly at night after the park closed), but always cleared up enough for us to walk around in a short time.

Since then I have read that many people who love Disneyland Anaheim love it in the rain and it is the "secret" on how to get a good trip without crowds.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
I"m still going thru Birnbaum's. Ok, can we talk food?!?! What are the best places to eat, foodwise,funwise, kidwise??? THANKS!

well, any place is going to be child friendly









our favorites are
whispering canyon cafe in the wilderness lodge hotel - favorite meal there is breakfast
50s prime time cafe in MGM studios (or whatever they are calling that park now LOL)
the french toast at kona's in the polynesian is faboo.









mmmm what do you like - waht are you looking for? table service? counter service? are you on a meal plan? etc


----------



## hollytheteacher

I am leaving tomorrow for Orlando!







:







:







:

One of our days down there we will be taking 17 mo ds to Animal Kingdom! I can't wait!







:







:







:

Will let you know how it was when we get back


----------



## columbusmomma

Have fun hollytheteacher!!!







:

Thanks for the suggestions flminivanmama. I'm thinking of seafood as one of my personal choices. Everyone else is into pretty much anything and everything! Is there a certain place that would keep LO's attention spans, neat stuff to see, that type of atmosphere? And it wouldn't really matter what the cuisine type was, just a fun dining experience for the kids. thanks!!


----------



## flminivanmama

coral seas is pretty cool - is that the name of it? fancy type place (kids welcomed and encouraged though!) where you can see in the tanks of the living seas while you eat....

whispering canyon that I mentioned is super fun for the kids.

any character dining....








:


----------



## columbusmomma

Can you give me details about whispering canyon please?!
Coral seas sounds neat! I'll have to read about that!


----------



## flminivanmama

this is about my favorite disney dining planning site http://allears.net/din/dining.htm
BTW









some of the cute things they do at wispering canyon are - bring you ALL the ketchup if you ask for ketchup, lead the kids around in a hobby horse race, lead the kids in a pledge to never go to universal (lol), make new brides and grooms kiss....


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
coral seas is pretty cool - is that the name of it? fancy type place (kids welcomed and encouraged though!) where you can see in the tanks of the living seas while you eat....

whispering canyon that I mentioned is super fun for the kids.

any character dining....








:

It's Coral Reef, but yeah- that is a really neat place to eat! If you have a party of 4 or less, you can request a tank-side table. The wait might be a tad longer, but it's worth it. The sea turtles are amazing!


----------



## Jen_in_NH

I am officially planning a trip!!!!!!

We're renting DVC points for 12/6 - 12/12!!! I'm so excited to bring my son down for his first trip







: And it will be fun to spend the next 10 months planning....

Jen


----------



## MangoMommy

We enjoyed Yak and Yeki in the "Asia" section of Animal Kingdom, by Expedition Everest. It has honey chicken, kung pao beef, egg rolls,etc. There is a counter service one (I got fried rice, the girl behind me ordered vegitarian fried rice and they made it) and we ate in the restuarant itself too. The restuarant itself is very neat inside, it's 2 stories with the middle open to below. I think the theme is Tibetan? It has dim sum, lettuce cups, miso salmon,etc.

There is Tomorrowland Noodle Station in Magic Kingdom but it was closed when we were there in Jan.

In Epcot, for sit-down, we like Teppan Edo in Japan. It's teppan-yaki style.


----------



## JavaJunkie

This thread is fantastic! I lovelovelove DisneyWorld. We've been twice, and are planning on going back in June this year. We have reservations starting June 1st at the Polynesian. Unfortunately, it looks like my boys will still be in school that week! We are in Kentucky, and they missed 7 days due to the recent ice storm(and subsequent power outages). The county only has 6 days built in to the year--one in Feb, one in March, and 4 tacked onto the end of the year. So the grand total of snow days is now at 9. Totally unheard of for our area.

We're going to try and get our reservations postponed for a week...but when we originally set them, the Polynesian wasn't available(neither was Animal Kingdom Lodge, of course, which would be our ideal choice). Ugh. We just never dreamed that there would be so many missed days.

As for NIP at Disney, the second time we went, I was nursing DS#2. He wasn't a toddler yet, just nine months. I really liked the nursing/family rooms that they had. The separate nursing room was cool, dark, and comfy. Ideal for my easily distracted babe! There were separate rooms with changing tables/family area/high chairs that were brighter lit and more "loud", if you will.

We have had two more children since our last Disney trip, and our youngest will be almost six months old.


----------



## TexasSuz

I am joining! We are going in late September. Ds will be 8 and Dd 4.5. We are stay at Port Orleans French Quarter. I really did not know which moderate to stay at but liked the small size of POFQ. This will be our first trip - 8 nights and 9 days.

I am sooooo excited! We are probably going to do deluxe dining and eat at a few of the places that require 2 credits for one meal. We like to eat and I think it will work out better for us to do deluxe. I am hoping they offer free dining again this September like they have in the past and then I will upgrade.


----------



## goodcents

I love POFQ. It is such a great resort. We are going in April and are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. i just found out that the Epcot Flower Show is going on when we will be there and I am so excited about that.

I made my dining reservations a little while ago but need to make some changes. i am very excited for the trip, but I am taking my kids by myself so that will be a big change!


----------



## Mama Khi

Just a few weeks ago I decided that DH and I need a getaway before our baby comes, so I am now planning a trip to WDW March 3-11. I got a 40% off PIN code via e-mail (not sure how, but I'm grateful!) that saved me more than the 7 for 4 deal going on right now, and it has allowed us to stay at the Boardwalk. I'm so excited! We've never stayed at a Deluxe before. I'll be 23 weeks pregnant at the time, and I hope my occasional nausea and tiredness don't get in the way too much. I am just planning on taking it easy and enjoying walking around the parks. One of the great things about staying at the Boardwalk is that we'll be right there at Epcot's World Showcase, so we can walk around there all we want, and then I can walk back to the resort if I get too tired. My parents and sister will be joining us, too. I subscribed to Tour Guide Mike again because his touring plans were so helpful for our last trip. I am going through and trying to plan out really easy, relaxing days. And after this rough winter we've been having, I am looking forward to some Florida sunshine!


----------



## Mama Khi

I wanted to add something about character dining. I don't actually do character meals because I'm not really into characters, but I have heard really good things about the Crystal Palace in the Magic Kingdom. The characters are Pooh and his friends, and the food is supposed to be really good. If I had to pick a character restaurant, that's the one I would pick. If you are interested in the princesses, I would do Akershus in Norway at Epcot. That one gets good reviews, too, and is supposedly better than the princess meal in the castle. If you are interested in Mickey and the gang, I have heard that Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary is good. I just read a good review about the Cape May breakfast over at the Yacht and Beach Club, too. I don't think Mickey is there, but I think it is Minnie, Goofy, and some others. The cool thing about this one is they are dressed in swimwear. That sounds really cute to me.

I am going to echo the PP and say to check out the info on Allears.net. There is also a lot of good info at wdwinfo.com. Wdwinfo.com is the owner of the Disboards, and the Disboards has a restaurant board where you can read a lot of reviews, too.

Hope that helps! Have fun planning!


----------



## Bertana

Another great character meal is 1900 park fare dinner - its with cinderella, the prince, & the step mother/sisters. They were great, and paid tons of attention to our DD. Agree that Crystal Palace characters are fantastic.

If you're looking for a unique fantastic dinner, we ADORE Boma in AKL, they've got an incredible African buffet, and as bonus you get to look at the animals hanging out in AKL before/ after your dinner.


----------



## columbusmomma

I have new questions!!
1. We will be there on Easter Sunday. Anything special we should check out, foodwise,character-wise, etc.?? Does anything special happen?
Also, the ride Soarin'. Is it wonderful? Would my DS, almost 7 like it or would it possibly be scary?

TIA


----------



## flminivanmama

i don't know anything about easter but your 7 yo will love soarin


----------



## AngieWin

We have rebooked our Anaheim/Disneyland trip for the end of May(originally booked for Spring break when I was 38 weeks pg)! We leave May 23 (Saturday before Memorial day) and are there until June 1(Monday after Mem day). The baby will be about 7 weeks (depending on when he arrives!).

Some babywearing/carrying questions - We will have the infant seat/stroller, but will probably leave the seat at the hotel and the stroller will carry the "stuff". I have a Moby Wrap, but have never used it yet. I also have a ring sling and a solarveil ring sling. We have a baby bjorn too, but that is only because dh will wear it and doesnt "get" the slings for him. Which should we pack? Only 3 days in the parks, but will be at DTD for a few days too. Long trip, but taking it easy


----------



## AngieWin

deleted


----------



## evinmom

Hi everyone!

I'm a huge Disney fan. We have managed to take one family Disney World vacation so far in Jan 08 with our kids now 6 and 3 years old. We have another family trip scheduled for this fall, but will probably have to move it back to Christmas-NewYear's. Our original plan was to celebrate both DD's 4th birthday and DH's birthday there; between Halloween and first week of Nov. Timing won't work out for that though so we are considering pushing the trip back 2 months. Has anyone ever been to Disney around Christmastime? Is it crazy then? Are we crazy for just thinking it?

TIA,


----------



## evinmom

Angie,

I'm partial to the wraps. If I could only bring one carrier, it would be the wrap. Especially for a newborn you might be wearing all day long.


----------



## evinmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
I have new questions!!
1. We will be there on Easter Sunday. Anything special we should check out, foodwise,character-wise, etc.?? Does anything special happen?
Also, the ride Soarin'. Is it wonderful? Would my DS, almost 7 like it or would it possibly be scary?

TIA









I'm not sure about Easter either, but I think your DS would like Soarin. My DS rode it when we went Jan 08 and loved it. He had just turned 5 two weeks prior. We stayed in the cabins at Fort Wilderness. It was a great experience. The cabins were a little smaller than I expected, but other than that it had everything we needed. Have a great time!


----------



## evinmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evinmom* 
I'm not sure about Easter either, but I think your DS would like Soarin. My DS rode it when we went Jan 08 and loved it. He had just turned 5 two weeks prior. We stayed in the cabins at Fort Wilderness. It was a great experience. The cabins were a little smaller than I expected, but other than that it had everything we needed. Have a great time!

Oh here are some links for special events at Disney World year round:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-events/

http://allears.net/pl/events.htm

Looks like the International Flower & Garden Festival will be going on.

HTH!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Just poppin in to say hi! DW and I are going to Disneyland for Easter. Easter Sunday is her birthday. So far we seem to go every year on her birthday. Should be fun!

We've booked a half-land-half-sea trip for Disney World next January! Can't wait! We're doing 3 days at World and then the 4 day Disney Cruise to the Bahamas! It'll be my first cruise ever and I can't wait!







:







:







:







:

It'll be my first time enjoying Disney World in a non-holiday time. We've been for Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## rebeccalynn

subing - we are planning a WDW trip next year for our then 5.5, 3.5 and 1yr olds


----------



## TexasSuz

We are going in September for 9 nights with free dining. I upgraded to deluxe dining too! This is our first trip (although I went in 1985). I am so excited I can hardly stand it! I read all of the boards everyday and am planning like a mad woman!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasSuz* 
We are going in September for 9 nights with free dining. I upgraded to deluxe dining too! This is our first trip (although I went in 1985). I am so excited I can hardly stand it! I read all of the boards everyday and am planning like a mad woman!

Ooooh awesome! That's what we did last year for our honeymoon, last September! The deluxe dining was amazing and SO MUCH FOOD it was crazy, but also pretty darn great!







What restaurants are you planning to dine at? My absolute favorite is Jiko's at AKL (two credits, though). What resort are you staying at? Have a great time and tell us about it afterward!!!


----------



## TexasSuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
Ooooh awesome! That's what we did last year for our honeymoon, last September! The deluxe dining was amazing and SO MUCH FOOD it was crazy, but also pretty darn great!







What restaurants are you planning to dine at? My absolute favorite is Jiko's at AKL (two credits, though). What resort are you staying at? Have a great time and tell us about it afterward!!!

We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. Dh and I honeymooned in New Orleans 13 years ago so it will be nice to have that theme. DD will be 4 1/2 and Ds will have just turned 8. I hope these ages work well. We are getting a stroller for DD.

We are planning to eat at a few 2 credit restaurants and we like sit down meals so we went with deluxe! Jiko's does look interesting. We want to do Cinderelle's Royal Table, Narcoosee's, Kona Cafe, Chef Mickey's, California Grill, Crystal Palace, Coral Reef, and the 50's place (I forget the name). I am sure I will be adding more to the list as I do more research. I am so excited about the trip and about the food - Dh and I LOVE dining!


----------



## columbusmomma

We leave tomorrow!!!







:


----------



## ~Kristina~

I DIS! I'm Kristina (I'm sure I've introduced myself befoer). I have 4 Disney World addicted kids and a Disney souvenir on the way. We were in the World Mar 8-15th and we're book for Dec 17-20, but I'm now due Nov 30th. So we're looking at Sept to take advantage of free dining.


----------



## flminivanmama

columbusmama - enjoy!!

Kristina - congrats on your little souvenir!!!! you should use a disney name


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
columbusmama - enjoy!!

Kristina - congrats on your little souvenir!!!! you should use a disney name

















that's so funny that you'd say that. I want to name our first boy Orlando, but DW is not 100% on board.









We have a friend named Ursula and we always call her The Sea Witch.


----------



## evinmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Kristina~* 
I DIS! I'm Kristina (I'm sure I've introduced myself befoer). I have 4 Disney World addicted kids and a Disney souvenir on the way. We were in the World Mar 8-15th and we're book for Dec 17-20, but I'm now due Nov 30th. So we're looking at Sept to take advantage of free dining.

Congratulations on your Disney Souvenir! Ours is now 6 years old.







We're now looking at end of September for our trip.


----------



## ~Kristina~

Doc adjusted my edd to 12/5 so we cancelled our 12/17 trip and rescheduled it for 9/24. Free dining and pregnancy go hand in hand! lol


----------



## evinmom

That sounds good! We may be there the same time!


----------



## PatchChild

I'm off the walls to be planning my next Disney trip with my (will be) just over 2 year old. If this week is any indication though, I'll also be going while pregnant, eek!


----------



## ~Kristina~

When I booked our sept trip, I did it online. I thought I unchecked the vacation insurance. Anyone know if I can have that taken off if I called them up?


----------



## Smithie

Disney mamas, I need advice on whether or not this is a good value:

It's a promotional package through AAA. $1558.94 for 2 adults and 3 children ages 5,3,& infant at Allstar Movies in a preferred room with 7 day base ticket Plus free dining.

Dates: September 15, 2009 to September 21, 2009 (total of 6 nights)

I know that I want the "free" dining, and that we don't need the Park Hopper (kids can only handle one park per day at this age!). I don't know anything about whether the All Star Movies Value Resort is a dump or a decent place, and I don't know if the total price is a good deal overall. This will be our first Disney adventure, so I'm very nervous about making a mistake!


----------



## AngieWin

nak
Smithie - We usually stay offsite, so I dont know too much about the onsite prices. We stayed at allstar sports one year and it was ok. I am used to resorts with bigger rooms/kitchen/etc. But I did love the transportation.
FWIW, I have always done the parkhopper, even with the little ones. The studios (for us) dont have enough for the whole day, and we like the flexibility.


----------



## AngieWin

We leave for Disneyland May 23rd! So excited!!! Last trip I was 5 months pg and missed out on the rollercoasters. We will do lots of child swap this time though!

Anyone else going to be there the week of Memorial Day?!


----------



## Rigama

I'm so glad I found this thread again









We are taking a much needed vacation to Disneyland in three days. We are staying at a good neighbor hotel, and will have five whole days to "conquer all the lands" as my son says


----------



## flminivanmama

cute!

we are thinking of going in the end of June. it would be on the way home from picking the boys up from sleepaway camp....


----------



## biochick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 
Disney mamas, I need advice on whether or not this is a good value:

It's a promotional package through AAA. $1558.94 for 2 adults and 3 children ages 5,3,& infant at Allstar Movies in a preferred room with 7 day base ticket Plus free dining.

Dates: September 15, 2009 to September 21, 2009 (total of 6 nights)

I know that I want the "free" dining, and that we don't need the Park Hopper (kids can only handle one park per day at this age!). I don't know anything about whether the All Star Movies Value Resort is a dump or a decent place, and I don't know if the total price is a good deal overall. This will be our first Disney adventure, so I'm very nervous about making a mistake!


seems okay to me but I'm new to this too. We are paying 1574 and change for 8 nights + 8 day passes with the dining plan at the all star resort at the end of sept. My kids will be 3, 2 and 10 mos at the time and we got park hopper passes.


----------



## anticrime

Hi, I am not yet a mom- working on it- but love Disney. I was looking for a tribe and thought that this might be "the one". I own nearly 900 videos, collect art, have a Figment and Elliot collection, even own Disney stock. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## rainbowmoon

we are planning a Disney trip for DS 6th bday!


----------



## flminivanmama

we just got back last night!!







:


----------



## reducereuserecycle

when you ride the bus transportation what do you do with strollers? do they go underneath or on the bus with you?

would a bugaboo be hard to deal with....because it does not fold flat and only disassembles into 2 pieces


----------



## flminivanmama

it goes on the bus. it might be hard to deal with - depends on how crowded the bus is


----------



## reducereuserecycle

if it is not too crowded do you have room just to roll the stroller on without folding it up?


----------



## reducereuserecycle

Quote:

we just got back last night!!
do you have a favorite memory or suggestion


----------



## flminivanmama

if it is not too crowded, yes, you should have room - especially up by the handicap section for the wheelchairs... you can also take the stroller right on the monorails, definitely

hmmm favorite memory or suggestion - not sure. we went for my birthday - which was great... best place to be on your birthday









we had such a great time we are going back for 2 nights in 6 weeks LOL


----------



## flminivanmama

we just stayed at ASmovies and the rooms were tiny... we only stayed for 2 nights and my parents took 1 boy - no way could we have had all 3 in the room (which we've done at POP (shhh))

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 
Disney mamas, I need advice on whether or not this is a good value:

It's a promotional package through AAA. $1558.94 for 2 adults and 3 children ages 5,3,& infant at Allstar Movies in a preferred room with 7 day base ticket Plus free dining.

Dates: September 15, 2009 to September 21, 2009 (total of 6 nights)

I know that I want the "free" dining, and that we don't need the Park Hopper (kids can only handle one park per day at this age!). I don't know anything about whether the All Star Movies Value Resort is a dump or a decent place, and I don't know if the total price is a good deal overall. This will be our first Disney adventure, so I'm very nervous about making a mistake!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Hi All! I posted a long time ago. DW and I went on an all-out honeymoon last September. Deluxe everything. FABULOUS!

Apparently DW can't go more than a year between trips







so we're heading back this December. But we're doing it on a budget. Staying at Pop Century for 6 days, 5 nights, only counter service dining plan. Only two Park Hoppers (two parks each day). We're going to spend one of the days at Sea World. Should be fun! Can't wait!!! She got it all for a _steal_. Everything with airfare from CA for $800. She always finds a way to buy Park Hopper tickets on Ebay and then re-sell them for more than she paid, so our Park Hoppers end up being like $50 each.

It'll be interesting because this will be my third time. The first time we did it all on the moderate level. Port Orleans, regular dining plan. Second time was the deluxe version and now this time will be the budget version. It will be interesting to compare them all and see what is really worth it and what can be scrimped on.

Also, the Disney family is opening a Walt Disney Museum here in San Francisco next month. DW scored free tickets on the premiere weekend, before it opens to the public. The tickets for that weekend run $500 each! CRAZY! Not sure why they are so expensive, but we're going and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

: we're on all the same threads today LOL (well maybe not alll - I haven't checked to see where else you've posted outside of TV haha)

I think you'll love POP - it's very very "disney" IYKWIM... personally I'd rather stay there than a moderate.

we are going deluxe on this next trip (6 more weeks! yay!) - just 2 nights... staying at YC. it's only our 2nd time at a deluxe - 1st was AKL right when it opened - they had a terrific deal for floridians...

actually we stayed at the Contemporary when Disney first opened in 1972 or 3 but I'm not sure if it was so "deluxe" back then.... or maybe it was? I was only 5, who knows? lol


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 







: we're on all the same threads today LOL (well maybe not alll - I haven't checked to see where else you've posted outside of TV haha)

I think you'll love POP - it's very very "disney" IYKWIM... personally I'd rather stay there than a moderate.

we are going deluxe on this next trip (6 more weeks! yay!) - just 2 nights... staying at YC. it's only our 2nd time at a deluxe - 1st was AKL right when it opened - they had a terrific deal for floridians...

actually we stayed at the Contemporary when Disney first opened in 1972 or 3 but I'm not sure if it was so "deluxe" back then.... or maybe it was? I was only 5, who knows? lol

HI! I know you're just MDC stalking me. Love it!







It feels like my _life_ is TV and Disney.







Just kiddin.

Good to know about POP. Definitely looking forward to it. We're going to try and stay in the 80's decade. Totally up our alley! I hear they are making an "older century" a part of the hotel soon, like early 1900 or something. That should be interesting.

Have a great time on your deluxe stay! YC should be great! You're lucky to live near, except for the humidity! No thank you. I'm sure we'll end up retiring there and work part time at Disney. That's DW's dream, anyway.


----------



## flminivanmama

the legendary years... it's just a shell of a few buildings unfortunately







not to rain on the rah rah disney parade but that was definitely one place they messed up IMO







a little less dvc - a little more value - especially if it could fit larger families, maybe suites.... sigh.

you can see them if you walk past the pool on the path...

http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jeff_l...4/11/1785.aspx
http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jeff_l...4/13/1813.aspx






there are a lot of rumors as to why they stopped building but I am not holding my breath that they'll ever start again

ETA - the buildings have been there for 8 years

ps - you mean life *isn't* all TV and Disney??


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
the legendary years... it's just a shell of a few buildings unfortunately







not to rain on the rah rah disney parade but that was definitely one place they messed up IMO







a little less dvc - a little more value - especially if it could fit larger families, maybe suites.... sigh.

you can see them if you walk past the pool on the path...

http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jeff_l...4/11/1785.aspx
http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jeff_l...4/13/1813.aspx






there are a lot of rumors as to why they stopped building but I am not holding my breath that they'll ever start again

ETA - the buildings have been there for 8 years

ps - you mean life *isn't* all TV and Disney??

Thanks for the info. Interesting...they should finish it. Or at least after 8 years decide to do something else with it. Geez.


----------



## tazokitty2003

..and it helps that i live so close by!!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

I'm going to the food & wine festival this weekend!!


----------



## Mama Khi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
Hi All! I posted a long time ago. DW and I went on an all-out honeymoon last September. Deluxe everything. FABULOUS!

Apparently DW can't go more than a year between trips







so we're heading back this December. But we're doing it on a budget. Staying at Pop Century for 6 days, 5 nights, only counter service dining plan. Only two Park Hoppers (two parks each day). We're going to spend one of the days at Sea World. Should be fun! Can't wait!!! She got it all for a _steal_. Everything with airfare from CA for $800. She always finds a way to buy Park Hopper tickets on Ebay and then re-sell them for more than she paid, so our Park Hoppers end up being like $50 each.

It'll be interesting because this will be my third time. The first time we did it all on the moderate level. Port Orleans, regular dining plan. Second time was the deluxe version and now this time will be the budget version. It will be interesting to compare them all and see what is really worth it and what can be scrimped on.

Also, the Disney family is opening a Walt Disney Museum here in San Francisco next month. DW scored free tickets on the premiere weekend, before it opens to the public. The tickets for that weekend run $500 each! CRAZY! Not sure why they are so expensive, but we're going and I can't wait!!!!

Monarchgrrl--- How was your budget trip? We stayed at the Boardwalk for a trip in March only because I randomly got a 40% off e-mail, and now I don't know how we'll be able to stay less than deluxe!


----------



## Mama Khi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I'm going to the food & wine festival this weekend!!












































I am so jealous! (But happy for you!)


----------



## flminivanmama

I'm baaaack - I had an incredible but short time....


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Khi* 
Monarchgrrl--- How was your budget trip? We stayed at the Boardwalk for a trip in March only because I randomly got a 40% off e-mail, and now I don't know how we'll be able to stay less than deluxe!









Our budget trip isn't until December. I'll let you know...







Like you said, it'll be _interesting_ to do it on a budget.

This weekend was the opening of the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco. We went and it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!! If anyone is ever up this way, you should put it on the to-do list. The gallery, poster room and gift shop is all open to the public for free all the time. The poster room had framed original posters of the old movies and some from other countries. Very interesting. The gallery had ALL of Walt's Academy Awards displayed. That was so cool to see! They also had furniture from his Disneyland apartment, tons of awards he was given, etc. The gift shop was amazing!!! There was so much stuff that you can't get anywhere else!

Then the actual museum (which costs) was _freakin' unbelievable!!!_ I can't even describe it. We spent 3 hours inside and didn't even see all the details. We could literally spend 10 hours and be perfectly happy! There were 10 galleries that each focus on a time frame in his life. Like The Early Years, Hollywood, Mickey- The Beginning, etc. They had vintage Mickey's everywhere. They had awesome videos playing w/ neat graphics. They had original pencil drawings of all the movies and characters. They had original letters he wrote to his wife and brother. They had a huge miniature model of Disneyland that moved and lit up. Basically, you walk through his entire life. And then, not sure why I wasn't expecting it, the last room is all about his death. There are pictures of Mickey crying. I lost it. Bawled my head off!







The museum is so well-done and beautiful! (the coolest part was that one of the Disney family members was behind me in line and was describing all the details to some important guy. I stayed close and heard all her personal stories about the memorabilia! It was awesome. She didn't even know! hehe)

I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## flminivanmama

that sounds like something I'd really like


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Bumping up this thread. We leave for DW tomorrow! Lots to do. I haven't even started packing yet. Ugh. And I have a head cold, so flying across the country won't be fun.







But as DW says, "Germs aren't allowed at the World", so I assume I'll be just peachy fine once we're there.


----------



## flminivanmama

feel better & have a great great time!!!

is this you tonight?


----------



## MommaSuzi

I'm planning my first trip since I was 5. Epcot didn't even exist then so I know it's going to be amazingly different than I remember. We stayed in the treehouses and my greatest memory is the spiral staircase in it, and the peacocks running around!
We're thinking of staying at the Polynesian, with the deluxe dining plan, because basically we're foodies and want to spend a lot of time at a nice destination resort and can't imagine the appeal of spending 12 hours a day or more running around amusement parks. Perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Amandamanda

we're moving TEN MINUTES AWAY from disney world next week. i can't wait to get me some season passes!


----------



## Bokonon

I'm getting a DL annual pass for Christmas! I had one in 2008 and last went in October 2008, and boy have I missed it! DS and I used to go every couple of weeks. I can't wait to take Peepers for the first time in January!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Just wanted to update everyone on our trip.

Andrea, I love the commercial! That was totally us!

So, I said before that this was my third trip (ever and third in the last 3 years). The first time was a moderate trip, staying at Port Orleans Riverside with the moderate dining plan. The second trip was our honeymoon so we did it deluxe style. Animal Kingdom Lodge and the deluxe dining plan. This time we did the value trip. We stayed at Pop Century (we got the 80's building like we wanted!) and we did the counter service dining plan. I gotta say, from now on we'll only be doing the moderate trips, even in the future when we have kids along. Pop Century was a decent hotel. I loved the 80's sculptures and all. And the food was definitely enough. But I think we're just "moderate" people.







I think we're planning on staying at the Coronado next time. We're going to be waiting a few years for our next trip, though.


----------



## maliya0608

I think I fit right in here! We live in Orlando and my mom (or "yaya" as my kids call her) works at Disney World. Needless to say, we LOVE Disney and can't get enough of it, ever! We were just there yesterday in fact! LOOOOOOVE it! =)


----------



## 4JMJ

New here, LOVE Disney! Just did our 2nd trip to WDW 12/18 - 12/24. We had a great time and it was decorated so nice! We stayed at a Best Western about 1 mile from Downtown Disney, I don't think we will go again this time of year though, it was VERY crowded! We went Halloween 2007 and that was great! Not nearly as crowded and Halloween was so fun in Magic Kingdom! I think we may try a Disney Cruise sometime in the future, anyone go on one before?


----------



## meredyth0315

OMGosh I just saw this thread and I'm joining







We love Disney. DH is in school right now for 3D animation with Pixar in mind for his internship - well hoping anyway







We just got annual passes as our holiday gifts and we're already planning our next trip after we just returned last weekend. Looking forward to meeting more Disney mamas!!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Monarchgrrl - what did you think about doing counter service vs. the dining plan? Did it end up costing a lot more, or less, or about the same?

TIA.


----------



## ~*max*~

Not to be a downer, but has anyone ever gotten really sick from being at Disney World(all the crowds, germs, etc.)? We went last month w/our four kids (ages 3, 6, 8 & 10) and first the kids caught coxsackie virus (high fever, blisters in mouth & throat), then we all got the flu. It was quite horrible. And I felt like we did everything we could to stay healthy - eating & sleeping well, lots of vitamins, handwashing, hand sanitizer. Any tips for staying healthy in such a crowded place?


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Not to be a downer, but has anyone ever gotten really sick from being at Disney World(all the crowds, germs, etc.)? We went last month w/our four kids (ages 3, 6, 8 & 10) and first the kids caught coxsackie virus (high fever, blisters in mouth & throat), then we all got the flu. It was quite horrible. And I felt like we did everything we could to stay healthy - eating & sleeping well, lots of vitamins, handwashing, hand sanitizer. Any tips for staying healthy in such a crowded place?

Wow - sorry to be a thread killer. Please disregard the above post & continue on w/the Disney love!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

You're not a thread killer. It's been quiet lately.

My DW got really sick last time we went. Just a bad cold, I think. I think it can sometimes be the combination of flying and being in a new place with tons of foreign germs everywhere. I don't have any tips, though. Sorry.

Oh and I just saw Drummer's Wife asked me a question a long time ago. Sorry! We did the dining plan each visit, it's just the counter services were on the plan. Basically it's the cheapest plan. I think it amounts to $20/day/person. It was great! We had plenty of food and had snacks left over to bring home a bunch of mouse krispy treats! Love those!! But now after doing all three dining plans (budget, medium & deluxe) we'll be sticking with the medium one from now on. We like being able to reserve some table services (we LOVE Disney restaurants!!!) and still do some counters at the same time. I think that plan was around $40/person/day. Don't quote me on that though. The BEST time to go for dining is during their free dining package times. We would just upgrade from the budget plan to the medium or deluxe for a lot less, since the budget one was free!







Hope that helps some.


----------



## flminivanmama

not a thread killer!! I didn't notice the new reply. I hope you are all on the mend now!!

we have not gotten sick there but we are fairly hardy stock (knock on wood, poo poo poo, etc) & rarely get sick.

I was also going to say that maybe it's all local germs for us too - but that is probably not true because of all the people coming in from all over...


----------



## BellaClaudia

I have to vent..
If you are anywhere near being fan of Snow White then you will understand








I was so frustrated because I saw on ebay yesterday the Snow White Cottage that is at the same time a dolhouse that opens, closes and what not.. comes with that pump that pumps real water and has cute window shutters with staine glassish.. kindish renesanshish not really colored but the bottlebottom kinda thingies.. . My DD saw it at disney store and was begging me for it and I just could not afford it then, but little by little finally I decided I will get it for her.. so we are going to the store and of course.. it is gone.. we go online.. gone.. I was trying to buy this darn thing for months without any success and then I finaly managed to buy it locally from someone who charged me five times the price .. but at the same time I was so fed up that I did not even fainted.. I put my lunch money into it.. and then I spent days and days looking for the people from the movie to go with it as it came of course without any... you know.. snow white, little guys.. Then I prided myself that I did the impossible and collected it all.. only to come across this listing on ebay offering.. yeah you guessed it.. all of it together.. grrrrrr......
My only hope is that if it will end up costing tons of money I won't feel bad about myself having consolation of my wasted time otherwise I will scream







do you feel my pain?

that darn thing is gone from disneys ever since christmas and now someone is selling it in my face? oh.. pain.

I thought I will vent and share and if you need one then it is there so you won't have to go through this madness if you are looking for this darn thing.
It is really out of this world thing and my dd is in seven heaven but then again will she ever know how much time mama wasted?









anyhow I already feel better knowing that you understand.. thanks for letting me to vent.


----------



## BellaClaudia

I am sorry I did not even follow the thread as I was just trying to find a place to share my pain and I figured disney mamas would be the friendly crowd. I wanted post it on general parenting but not everyone can relate to this.. you gotta be the snow white fan to even begin to feel the need 

so sorry for cutting in.


----------



## ~*max*~

BellaClaudia, I would have done the same thing. Sounds like you did some good mama-work to me and that your daughter is very happy with it. Even though the journey was rough, sounds like the end result was worth it. Just don't look at those adds selling it all together.


----------



## flminivanmama

figures! and totally something I would do


----------



## BellaClaudia

thanks you guys








I feel better now.


----------



## Mama Khi

Anyone planning a trip to WDW next year now that so many discounts have been released? I would love to take DD on her first trip, but I'm not sure we'll be able to. There are some great discounts for anyone planning a trip!


----------



## flminivanmama

we were going to go in the end of October for MNSSH and F&W... but now I'm not sure. we are trying to save some money so we can buy a car - both of ours are on their last legs....

we may still end up going though LOL


----------



## artsy~mama

We've been going for 3 years running now! We love it there, though we JUST went this last June and it was hotter than the surface of the sun...so we might wait until October 2011 to go again.

I'm new to the site but saw this and wanted to share a little story. This last time we were in Disney (June) we unknowingly brought home a little souvenir...our newest addition to the family is due 3/30/2011!







LOL! When I told my mother this she said "maybe this time you'll get your Disney princess!" rolfmao!

Just thought any other Disney nuts might get a kick out of that!


----------



## flminivanmama

congrats!! that is such a great story







are you going to pick a "disney" name?


----------



## artsy~mama

LOL! Well half joking I suggested Aurora...but the hubby shot it down, LOL!


----------



## flminivanmama

aww - aurora is cute!!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

I like Aurora too!







You could use some variation of Isabelle or something and call her Belle.

If we were having a boy I wanted to use Orlando as his name. DW shot that one down.


----------



## woogs

I am Disney obsessed!
Grew up driving to Fla. Every summer for 2 week in a conversion van, staying in cheesy off-site hotels. Now that Dh has been fairly successful, we've been making an annual pilgrimage to the house of mouse! (although we are onsite all the way now!) I am still dreaming of an Rv snowbirds lifestyle, and nudging Dh to try it! We live in NJ, and I hate cold rainy/ snowy/sleety weather!
We home school, and have gone on the educational trips, and always go off season..our next trip is January, 2013! So excited for the new fantasyland!


----------



## Smithie

Yay, the Disney thread! Let's bring it back to life!

We took the kids to WDW two years ago, my DH says it was the best vacation he's ever had. We're spending Christmas there this year at the new Art of Animation resort, in a Lion King family suite! We are so excited!

So now I just need to come up with $6800.


----------



## tiqa

Heyyyy, just found this thread even though I've been around MDC for several years now. (Don't let the join date fool you, lol) We're actually going next week for a week - yay! I'm pregnant so it'll be a different experience this time, but we've already seen much of what there is to see so we don't have to rush around trying to fit everything in. We lived in FL for last year and had season passes, so we would often just drive up and wander around Epcot for the day. DH is not a huge fan but he's willing to go with us sometimes, although due to social anxiety he mostly just hangs around the hotel room and meets us for meals. We're staying at the Carribean Beach again. Had booked the Poly but whoa that place is expensive... I had buyer's regret so now we're going to CB which the kids like due to the playground and pool. I prefer Coronado Springs myself but hey, I can't complain either way.  Can't wait to go, although I am SO nervous about flying, or getting sick, or getting PTL due to too much walking, or heat, or, or, or. But we need one last pre-baby trip.

OH, and DH said we could renew our wedding vows at Disney next year!!! OMG seriously. We never had a real wedding, we got married by a JP in 2007 and were always planning a real wedding but never got around to it. So he surprised me with the idea to do it at Disney, which is only my favoritest place in the whole world.  Totally psyched. Who wants to an excuse to come to the world, we'll invite you as a guest lol. =P


----------



## mama2011

Oh WOW. My DH and I went every year since we were married. Our DS is going to be 2 in Sept. We are thinking about bringing him next year...but I'm a germaphobe! I worry he'll catch something!! Can someone talk me out of this crazy thinking! We want our little guy to experience Disney!


----------



## tiqa

Well... we caught FAR more colds in the library.. at the Y.. at the zoo... etc than we did at Disney... Never mind preschool. YMMV but I think you'll be OK.


----------

